# Killerspiele gegen Nationalsmannschaftstrikot



## klefreak (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Unter dem Motto "Familie gegen Killerspiele" sollen am Samstag den 17. Oktober vor der Stuttgarter Staatsoper Eltern die "Killer"-Spiele ihrer Kinder entsorgen.

Das Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf-Winnenden ruft zu dieser Aktion auf, jeder Teilnehmer kann nach "Vernichtung" eines Killerspiels ein Los ziehen, um an der Verlosung eines signierten Trikots der Nationalmannschaft teilzunehmen.

 Das Motto: "Es wird sich nichts ändern, wenn wir nichts tun!"


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Was halten sie Persönlich von solchen Aktionen, auch die Frage was mit den gesammelten Spielen passieren soll ist nicht geklärt ?


Quelle: Aufruf: "Killerspiele" wegwerfen, Trikot gewinnen - News - CHIP Online


----------



## mich (14. Oktober 2009)

Das hat einfach nur KEINEN Sinn, außer, dass es Aufmerksamkeit erregt.
Wenn die Kinder wirklich zocken wollen, besorgen sie sich die Spiele neu. 
Genausogut könnte man ne Aktion machen: Contra Need for Speed: Wir wollen keine Amokfahrer!
Alles einfach nur unnötig. An den Amokläufen sind nicht die Spiele Schuld, sondern die Mitschüler,
die die Täter mobben.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte irgendwo auf der Erde, so möglichst weit weg (besser auf dem Mond) Idioten-Land gründen. Da kann man dann diese ganzen Labertaschen und einen Großteil der Politiker hinverfrachten. Dann haben wir endlich Ruhe vor dem Scheiß 
Da können sie dann verbrennen und verbieten was sie wollen und soviel sie wollen!


----------



## der_yappi (14. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich sollte ich hingehen und "Siedler II" verbrennen. Da kann ich mit meinen kleinen Soldaten auch andere Soldätchen "killen".

/Ironie

Also echt mal, die denken auch nicht nach bevor sie das Maul aufmachen.
Und wie mach Vorredner schon gesagt hat: Kristallnacht 2.0

Sieht dann wahrscheinlich so aus:
_"Gegen Dekadenz und moralischen Zerfall! Für Zucht und Sitte in Familie und Staat!
Ich übergebe der Flamme die Spiele von id, EA und Valve!"_


----------



## Bucklew (14. Oktober 2009)

Peinliche Aktion, einfach nur peinlich 

Wie kann es sein, dass ich die Nationalmannschaft für so etwas prostituiert?


----------



## darkfabel (14. Oktober 2009)

Die leute die die spiele noch nicht haben holen sie sich aus dem container wieder raus.


----------



## DerMav (14. Oktober 2009)

Is das nen Scherz?

Wenn nicht, dann ist die Gehirnwäsche der Medien extremer und gefährlicher, als ich gedacht hab!
Am besten schließen wir alle Schulen und es gibt nur noch Privatunterricht, denn dann gibt es fast kein Mobbing und somit KEINE Amokläufe mehr!


----------



## Phobos001 (14. Oktober 2009)

Langsam nimmt das ganze wirklich groteske Formen an, was folgt als nächstes ? 

Werden Häuser mit Schriftzügen der Marke " Killerspieler " gezeichnet, um der Allgemeinheit zu zeigen was der dort ansässige Sk...äh Bürger in seiner Freizeit spielt ? 

Es wird Zeit das durch Deutschland ein Ruck geht, der der noch herrschenden Generation durchs Mark und Bein geht. Wie lange wollen die Leute noch denunziert und kriminalisiert werden, bis diese endlich mal aufwachen ? 

Der erste Schritt den die deutsche Politik gehen sollte, ist eine Reform der Familienpolitik !! 
Man sollte Eltern mehr in die Verantwortung nehmen, sowie das Schulwesen ein wenig genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Wer heutzutage mal in einer deutschen Berufsschule war, wird sehen mit was für desaströs anmutenden Material die Schüler ausgebildet werden, und wie demotiviert die Lehrkräfte ihren Stoff versuchen durchzubringen.


----------



## Invisible (14. Oktober 2009)

ich biete 10 Euro für den vollen Container da findet sich sicher das ein oder andere was in der Sammlung noch fehlt

und ich hoffe dass die wissen das das ganze Sondermüll ist der bei der entsorgung ziemlich teuer kommt im gegensatz zu gelbem sack


----------



## Invisible (14. Oktober 2009)

Godisgay schrieb:


> *Ich werf demonstrativ das Grundgesetz rein!*



Das ist auch ne top Idee


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Aktion ist echt peinlich. 

Anstatt sich zu hinterfragen, was WIRKLICH passiert ist (im (a)sozialen Umfeld) werden hier Sündenböcke symbolisiert. 

Ich komm mir vor wie bei der Inquisition.


----------



## Rotax (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich denke mal so viele Spiele kommen da nicht zusammen. Die Eltern werden wohl kaum die Spiele ihrer Kinder klauen und entsorgen.

Da gehört eine Demonstration vor dem Gebäude gemacht... 

Die Computerspiele können entsorgt werden, die Waffen bleiben zuhause. Da werfen bestimmt auch ein paar Eltern Spiele rein, dei zuhause im Nachtschränkchen oder sonst wo ne Pistole haben wo der Nachwuchs ohne Probleme dran kommen könnte...

Bei allem Respekt, aber diese Initiative zeugt für mich wirklich von purer Dummheit und Ignoranz.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. Oktober 2009)

es ist einfach nur _erbärmlich,_ wie die gesellschaft sich auf die killerspiele stürzt, anstatt der tatsache in die augen zu sehen, dass fast jeder mensch im umfeld mehr oder weniger mit schuld an dem amoklauf war...

fehlt nur noch ein ausserordentlich glaubhafter BLÖD-zeitungs artikel, in dem die killerspieler für schuldig an sämtlichen gewaltverbrechen in der bundesrepublik befunden werden und man wird uns alle mit mistgabeln und fackeln aus dem land jagen 

@malkavianchild85 /signed


----------



## Godisgay (14. Oktober 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Die Aktion ist echt peinlich.
> 
> Anstatt sich zu hinterfragen, was WIRKLICH passiert ist (im (a)sozialen Umfeld) werden hier Sündenböcke symbolisiert.
> 
> Ich komm mir vor wie bei der Inquisition.



Na klar! Das würde ja auch den Bock zum Gärtner machen! 

Diese Asozialen in seinem ganzen Umfeld waren ja auch Schuld, das er so geworden ist! 

Es gibt so einen Spruch: "*In Winnenden bei den Spinnenden!"*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Oktober 2009)

1. April im Oktober  ?

Echt peinliche Aktion, mir fehlen die Worte....


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal, die Spinnen doch Langsam echt ab
Sowas bezeichne ich schon fast als Rassissmus. Wann merken die endlich das  Killerspiele nicht zu Amokläufen führen....
Einfach nur Müll und Peinlich ist diese Aktion. Ich glaube nicht dass da so viele kommen....


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, ich setze mich mal mit dem Verantwortlichen dieser Aktion in Verbindung, jetzt reichts, ich lass mir das nicht mehr länger gefallen.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (14. Oktober 2009)

Wird eine Versammlung von  brocken sein.


----------



## TheGamler (14. Oktober 2009)

Wir machen folgendes, wir machen uns T-Shirts mit 
"Ja, ich bin ein Killerspiel-Spieler" und stehen am Container...
Da wir ja gefährlich sind, wird sich niemand trauen an den Container zu gehen 
Oder mischen uns einfach unter die Leute, um zu zeigen wie normal wir eigentlich sind  
Sowas wäre echt sinnvoll...

Wir können auch nen Container aufstellen, indem die Eltern ihre Waffen (die sie zuhause haben) reinwerfen können ^^
Das Zeug ist bisschen gefährlicher als so paar Games...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (14. Oktober 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Wir machen folgendes, wir machen uns T-Shirts mit
> "Ja, ich bin ein Killerspiel-Spieler" und stehen am Container...
> Da wir ja gefährlich sind, wird sich niemand trauen an den Container zu gehen
> Oder mischen uns einfach unter die Leute, um zu zeigen wie normal wir eigentlich sind
> Sowas wäre echt sinnvoll...


Diese T-Shirts gibts doch schon?Oder nicht?


----------



## Godisgay (14. Oktober 2009)

Warum treffen wir uns da nicht? 

Ich hab noch nen Müllsack voll alter Bücher die ich geschenkt bekommen habe. Die können wir dann demonstrativ reinwerfen mit dem Kommentar: "Ich dacht hier gehts zur Bücherverbrennung....Ich dacht es wär wieder mal so weit"


Wer kommen will, ich hab geügend Bücher für jeden!


----------



## TheGamler (14. Oktober 2009)

Klar gibts schon solche Shirts, war ja nur ein Beispiel 
Ist doch Wurst was da genau drauf steht, hauptsache die Message kommt an


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Oktober 2009)

Hhm, also ich soll ein 49,90€ Spiel ala Crysis in den Container schmeißen, um ein 2,10€ T-Shirt zu bekommen, was ich noch nicht mal im dunkeln anziehen würde. 
Ach da gibt's ja ganz und gar nichts als Gegenwert. 
Nöhöö, da mach ich nicht mit!


----------



## computertod (14. Oktober 2009)

ich würde das, wie schon manche hier geschrieben haben, als Volksverhetzung bezeichnen
is doch das gleiche, wie wenn ich sag "Alle Ausländer wirken Negativ auf Deutschland, als raus damit!", nur dass ich bei letzterem ne saftige Strafe bekommen würde



> Ich werf demonstrativ das Grundgesetz rein!
> 
> Dieses Terroristenpack sollte sich lieber posttraumatisch Behandeln lassen, anstatt ihre irrationalen Ängste auf die Gesellschaft zu projezieren.
> 
> IHR WART SELBST SCHULD DAS DIESER MEnSCH AMOK GELAUFEN IST! IHR GANZ ALLEINE! IHR IRRES PACK IN SEINEM DIREKTEM UMFELD!!!


jenau


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Peinliche Aktion, einfach nur peinlich
> 
> Wie kann es sein, dass ich die Nationalmannschaft für so etwas prostituiert?


 

Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung, der anfang vom Ende in Deutschland.

Und dann Spielen wir sowas wie Bus Simulator oder Blumen pflücken extrem.
Langsam reichts echt


----------



## Ska1i (14. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln... Wenn es nicht so weit weg wär, würde ich mich mit einem T-Shirt dahinstellen und draufschreiben: "Nazis haben Bücher verbrannt, weil sie keine CDs hatten!"

Das man ein Signal gegen "Killerspiele" in Händen von Kindern setzen will, kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen, aber so??? 

Einfach nur ätzend...


----------



## stuka7 (14. Oktober 2009)

Den Container nehm ich
Sonst find ich die Aktion nur peinlich bzw. schon traurig.
Da merkt man dass die Menschen aus Bücherverbrennuung und co. nichts gelernt haben.


----------



## Tamio (14. Oktober 2009)

Godisgay schrieb:


> Das ist die Wahrheit dabei! Noch nie gefragt warum Kehrwoch jede Woche "sein muss"? Eigentlich völlig irre..


Die Kehrwoche ist aber eine Süddeutsche (Schwäbische?!?)Tradition und ist nicht in ganz Deutschland so 



Scheint so als hätte niemand mal bei der Super Nanny rein geschaut da sah man laufend die neuen Ausbilder für Amokläufer.


Wer hat lust am 17. dort auf zu laufen um den Container friedlich ansich zunehem. Wenn so 100 Leute friedlich den Container in beschlag nehemen hätte wohl niemand was dagegen


----------



## bingo88 (14. Oktober 2009)

Tamio schrieb:


> Die Kehrwoche ist aber eine Süddeutsche (Schwäbische?!?)Tradition und ist nicht in ganz Deutschland so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notfalls nen paar Fackeln und Mistgabeln mitnehmen, hat früher auch funktioniert


----------



## Tamio (14. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Notfalls nen paar Fackeln und Mistgabeln mitnehmen, hat früher auch funktioniert


Ich dacht eher daran das Bild der Computerspeiler aufzuhellen durch eine friedliche Gegendemonstration als es in einen tief Schwarzen abgrund zu stürzen.


----------



## Maschine311 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen die Spinnen die Römer, aber wir sind garnicht in Rom


----------



## Xrais (14. Oktober 2009)

was für ne peinliche aktion , die politiker könnte man gleich mit in den sammel container geben


----------



## Explosiv (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre hin und hole den Container ab  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## jojo0077 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke am effektivsten wäre eine friedliche und freundliche Gegendemo die zeigt, dass der normale Gamer ein normaler und harmloser Mensch ist wie jeder andere. Irgendwie müsste man es schaffen das die Leute mal ihren Kopf anschalten und nicht den ganzen Mist glauben den ihnen die Politiker vorsetzen.

Wär aber auch ganz lustig sich die ganzen Games zu schnappen und 10m weiter wieder zu verschenken


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. Oktober 2009)

Warum immer auf die Spiele


----------



## squarepants (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd auch gern nen BigMac reinschmeißen - der alleinige Schuldige an allen übergewichtigen Menschen dieser Welt... (Achtung: Ironie)

Warum müssen Menschen es sich immer so einfach machen und die Schuld an allem Schlechten grundsätzlich bei irgendwelchen unbeteiligten Dingen, Personen oder Umständen suchen?

Es stimmt mich traurig, genau wie der Ausgang der Bundestagswahl, wo vorher Online-Umfragen den Piraten einen sofortigen Einzug ins Kabinett verhiessen. Da haben wohl leider nicht genügend (junge) Leute den Arsch vom PC-Sessel hochgekriegt...

So ändert sich leider nichts.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

Godisgay schrieb:


> *Danke Basti!*  Du hast die Welt ein Stück weit besser gemacht!



Moment; ....*WER  *hat die Welt besser gemacht???


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm. Kenn ich net.


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. Oktober 2009)

Nachher muss man noch im Keller geh um zu zocken und keiner darf's wissen. SOnst gehts gleich in knast.


----------



## Low (14. Oktober 2009)

OMG

Die sollen sich lieber in den Container schmeißden..


----------



## speddy411 (14. Oktober 2009)

Da müsste man glatt mit einem Riesen Plakat hingegehn auf dem "Grundrechte" steht und das dann vor allen Leute entweder anzünden oder in Container quetschen......Oder beides 


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja, dann spar ich mir schon mal meine CDs selbst zum recyceln zu geben.
Ich glaub ich schmeiß meinen Silberling-Abfall rein. 
Mal ehrlich. Wie degeneriert muss man sein?


----------



## NCphalon (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ganze is schon arm^^

Ich würde nen karton Grundgesetze kaufen un an killerspieler verteiln, die dann der reihe nach ein gesetz vorlesen was an diesem tag gebrochen wird un das ganze ding dann anzünden un in diesen Container schmeißen^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2009)

Lang lebe die Verdummung der Massen !!


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. Oktober 2009)

problem ist wer wird da in der reihe stehen? Wer ist so dumm und haut sein Geld weg?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So, hab im Internet mal die Telefonnummer von diesen Wichten recherchiert, jetzt gibt's Terror......



Kannst denen Sagen dass eine ganze Community Hinter dir steht.
Und schrei die schön zusammen^^Sowie ein gefährlicher Killerspieler es eben tun würde


----------



## mich (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich will die auch zusammenscheißen.....:ROFL:


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. Oktober 2009)

Kacken frech vor den Container alle spiele rausammeln. DAs is noch besser.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

Kruzefix!!!

Ihr Büro hat schon längst zugemacht!!!!! Muss ich wohl morgen probieren.....


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2009)

Also wie wärs mit nem kleinen Gotcha Spiel in Stuttgart.


Ne Spaß ne friedliche Demo wäre was, nur ob das jemmand interessiert glaub ich nicht.
Auf die selbsternannten Experten und angehörigen von Opfern hört mann doch lieber und was Spieler möchten ist eben egal. Solange das so ist ändert sich da auch nichts. Da fehlt einfach die Aufklärung.


----------



## Gebieter (14. Oktober 2009)

Rofl ist das erbärmlich  .

Das ist das erbärmlichste was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe - aber wirklich... 

Natürlich sind die Killerspiele schuld klar - Dass der Typ noch ganz andere Probleme hat interessiert aber keinen ... Nein es sind natürlich Killerspiele  .

Das erinnert mich gerade sehr stark an den Southpark Film  . Das könnte auch wirklich daraus kommen.

Aber sollen se Killerspiele ruhig verbieten - dann muss ich schon nichts mehr dafür zahlen sondern zieh se mir einfach ausm Netz...

Was danach mit den Spielen gemacht wird ist noch nicht klar  . Mir ist das sehr klar, die Dinger werden verkauft und zwar hunderprozentig  .


----------



## mich (14. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face: Ruf morgen mal via Skype an und nehm auf..


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

Mich kotzt das brutalst an.. die haben nur vormittags Bürozeiten, da bin ich in der BFS - und nachmittags dummerweise auch. Aber eine E-Mail ist mir zu blöd, die antworten da eh' nicht drauf (die Erfahrung hab ich schon gemacht), ich mach morgen blau und ruf an. Ich meine irgendwo ist die Schmerzgrenze auch ausgelotet..


----------



## Bucklew (14. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich kotzt das brutalst an.. die haben nur vormittags Bürozeiten, da bin ich in der BFS - und nachmittags dummerweise auch. Aber eine E-Mail ist mir zu blöd, die antworten da eh' nicht drauf (die Erfahrung hab ich schon gemacht), ich mach morgen blau und ruf an. Ich meine irgendwo ist die Schmerzgrenze auch ausgelotet..


Wir wollen den Live-Mitschnitt!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja wenn ich du wäre geh zu Arzt und sag du hast MargenDarm Krippe der gibt dir ca 3 bis 4 Tag !
War bei unsern Arzt so habe alle gemacht die krank sein wollten 

Du wir hätten echt gern eine Mitschnitt wäre lieb von dir !


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

Mal schauen, ob ich das mit dem Mitschnitt managen kann..

@CrimsoN: Auf einer Berufsfachschule sollte man besser nicht so oft schwänzen


----------



## JOJO (14. Oktober 2009)

Was hier einige von Euch loslassen ist einfach nur geschmacklos. Volksverhetzung? An den Container pissen!?

Ob es nun die viel beschrieben Killerspiele waren oder nicht. Wir hier, die sich Menschen nennen, sollten einmal über die Betroffenen und ihre Hinterbliebenen nachdenken!

Wer von Euch hat den schon einen lieben Menschen verloren!?

Die Eltern warten auch heute noch auf Gespräche mit dem ansässigen Schützenverein, der wie eh und je und verbotener Weise, heute noch 12 Jährige an die Waffen lässt (TV DOKU).

Klar ist folgendes:

Die Killerspiele waren es nicht allein, da kommen dann noch hinzu:

Mobbing, TV Kindersendungen mit Gerwalthintergrund, Erziehungsversagen der Eltern, der Schulpädagogen, Behörden und Politiker!

Und was hier im Forum mal wieder gut zu sehen ist...

...mit vollem Bauch ist gut furzen oder besser, solange es mich nicht betrifft, gehts mir am Arsch vorbei...


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat den schon einen lieben Menschen verloren!?



Ich, und nicht nur einen. Also sei mit solchen vermeintlich rhetorischen Fragen bitte etwas vorsichtiger.


----------



## Low (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja...

Games zensieren ist schon *******...

Dann sollen die auch FIlme wie "Tatort" und co zensieren (grünes blut,...)


----------



## JOJO (14. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich, und nicht nur einen. Also sei mit solchen vermeintlich rhetorischen Fragen bitte etwas vorsichtiger.


 
Ja lieber Computerveteran, werde jetzt vorsichtiger sein. Mir läuft es vor Grusel schon kalt den Rücken runter!


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Ja lieber Computerveteran, werde jetzt vorsichtiger sein. Mir läuft es vor Grusel schon kalt den Rücken runter!



Was, willst du jetzt persönlich werden?

EDIT: Nein? Hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab da noch was gefunden, ma besten ganz anschauen

YouTube - Killerspiele - Gegendarstellung


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> Das Motto: "Es wird sich nichts ändern, wenn wir nichts tun!"


Das ist richtig, aber das 'verbrennen' von Kulturgut wird hier nichts ändern.

Man muss schon mehr im sozialen Umfeld ansetzen.


----------



## Phobos001 (14. Oktober 2009)

@ JOJO

Entschuldige, aber haben deshalb die Hinterbliebenen und alle die ihnen folgen das Recht auf eine solche Aktion ? Und ja , ich nenne so etwas Volksverhetze, weil hier eine ganze Generation kriminalisiert und auf übelste denunziert wird. 

Du bestätigst mich nämlich genau in meiner Annahme, das mit genügend ARD und ZDF jedes Gehirn weichgekocht werden kann. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du wurdest assimiliert... 

Die Hinterbliebenen sollten lieber mal ihren Kopf anstrengen, was wirklich zu der Tat geführt hat. Soziale Vereinsamung gepaart mit gestressten bzw gleichgültigen Eltern und jede menge Mobbing in der Schule können einen auf die Dauer zu einer solch grausamen Tat bringen. 

Die Verbrennung von Computerspielen hilft jetzt genau wem ? Den Schülern, den Eltern oder doch einfach nur der deutschen Wahlkampfmaschinerie ? 

Denk mal darüber nach......


----------



## computertod (14. Oktober 2009)

hier mal ein Video vom Spiegel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4MBAbxsC1I&feature=related


----------



## sinthor4s (14. Oktober 2009)

Wer Spiele Vernichtet, vernichtet Menschen!


das geht doch nicht das man gedankengut zerstört (egal was es beinhaltet)
....wegschließen, verbieten, anprangern... aber ZERSTÖREN????
das ist historisches backtracking!


----------



## Dr@gon18 (14. Oktober 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> Startpost




Tja, dann läuft der nächste eben amok weil seine mutter ihm die killerspiele wegnommen hat!!! 
amokläufe wird es immer wieder geben!! daran wird sich nix ändern!! dann erfindet der staat neue "scheinbare Gründe" dafür... ^^


----------



## Argead (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja es ist ja doch schon allgemein bekannt, dass Ein wirkungsvolles (präventions)Mittel gegen Amokläufe Schulpsychologen wäre, die es aber so gut wie nirgendwo gibt (ich hab noch nie einen gesehn bzw. von andern gehört die einen an der Schule haben) weil der Staat ja bekanntermaßen kein Geld hat.
 Die billigste Option ist also ein große Hetzte auf "Killerspiele", sodass keiner sich gedanken über fehlende Psychologische Betreung von Instabilen Persönichkeiten macht.
Naja es musste ja schon immer einen Sündenbock geben, früher warns die Juden heute sind´s die Killerspiele die herhalten müssen.


----------



## steffenxyz (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
also von mir aus machen wir alle Spiele ab 18 die mit Gewalt zu tun haben aber auch Spiele die nur darauf programmiert sind süchtig zu machen, siehe WoW. Ich denke dass wäre fair. Alles andere wäre Zensur und Bevormundung von Erwachsenen und das ist laut Art. 5 im Grundgesetz verboten.
Der Rest ist dann Sache der Eltern was sie ihren Kindern erlauben und was nicht. Ich denke die Eltern sollten einfach mehr in die Hobbys ihrer Kinder mit einbezogen werden und nicht einfach sagen, verbieten und dann gibts keine Amokläufer mehr
Ich denke das Problem, liegt viel mehr an den Medienberichten. Sie profitieren davon den Bürgen Angst zu machen und das machen sie auch, leider viel zu gut. Jeder denkt er muss Angst haben nachts im Dunkeln auf die Straße zu gehen, weil er im TV gesehn hat das z.B jemand entführt wurde. 
ABER: Noch nie war die Sicherheit in dieser Gesellschaft so groß wie heutzutage und man braucht wirklich keine Angst zu haben alleine nachts auf die Straße zu gehen. Und früher war es für die Medien nicht so einfach von überall auf der Welt zu berichten, was die Anzahl der Medienberichte über Gewalt sehr stark begrenzte.
Außerdem bewirken die Medienberichte, dass man als WIRKLICH potentiell gefährdeter Amokläufer denkt, dass es andere auch machen und es deswegen verharmlost wird!
Ein gutes Beispiel wo dies klar wird ist der Film "Bowling for Columbine" von Michael Moore!
Abschließend denke ich die Idee, Killerspiele "in die Tonne zu werfen" ist für die Leute ok, die sich danach sicherer fühlen vor Amokläufen, für alle anderen totaler Schwachsinn!


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Oktober 2009)

Leute, wie wärs mit 'nem Flash-Mob?
Paar tausend Leute zusammenpfeifen, und dann dagegen demonstrieren?


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Leute, wie wärs mit 'nem Flash-Mob?
> Paar tausend Leute zusammenpfeifen, und dann dagegen demonstrieren?


 

Am besten in Berlin, gehen wir mal die Frau Merkel besuchen


----------



## speddy411 (14. Oktober 2009)

steffenxyz schrieb:


> Hey,
> also von mir aus machen wir alle Spiele ab 18



Dann müsste man auch alle Filme und Schütznevereine, Softguns, Gotcha/Paintball usw. auf Erwachsene begrenzen und dann würde den Leuten beim nächsten Amoklauf klar werden das die Aktion absolut nichts bewirkt hat.


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Owly-K (14. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Am besten in Berlin, gehen wir mal die Frau Merkel besuchen


Nee, am besten vor Ort in Stuttgart. Überschätzt das Ganze nicht. Wenn man sich so das drumherum und weitere Berichte ansieht (binnen 5 Minuten im Netz recherchierbar), handelt es sich dabei um eine Kleinveranstaltung von einem ziemlich windigen Lokalverein.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich überschätz das nicht. Nur auf wem hört mann eher ne Gruppe Spieler oder ein paar Leute die ne Sohn oder ne Tochter verloren haben. Die nehmen die Killerspiele doch nur als billigen Sündenbock, ist einfacher als die wahren Gründe zu suchen.
Sieh es mal so.


----------



## Owly-K (14. Oktober 2009)

Ein paar der Betroffenen haben sich doch schon dem "Aktionsbündnis" abgewandt. Lies mal den Bericht, den ich verlinkt habe - auch die zweite Seite...

Ich bin so vermessen nicht nur zu hoffen, nein, sogar zu glauben, dass diese Aktion mal kräftig in die Hose geht. Nichtsdestotrotz wäre ich auch stark für eine Gegenaktion. Bin leider arg weit weg von Stuttgat, sonst wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2009)

Es liegt mir fern hier noch weitere Sanktionen durchsetzen zu müssen, aber nach 20 entsorgten Beiträgen und einigen Verwarnungen sollte hier so mancher mal über seine Äußerungen nachdenken.

Bitte diskutiert sachlich und oberhalb der Gürtellinie. Vergleiche mit dem 3. Reich oder das Ankündigen von Amokläufen ist sicher der falsche Weg um weiterhin in diesem Forum zu verweilen.

Danke.


----------



## Blizzardo010 (14. Oktober 2009)

So also ich habe bereits was kleines auf die Beine gestellt, mit ein paar freunden wir sind schon zu fünft tendenz steigend ^^ wer mitmachen will einfach mal bei mir melden dann besprechen wir alles.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (14. Oktober 2009)

also stuttgart is für mich sowieso zu weit weg.
aber diese aktion erinnert wirklich stark an gewisse verhetzungen....es macht mich traurig dass wir in dieser demokratie immer nur gezeigt bekommen, dass die einfachste meinung automatisch immer als richtig eingestuft wird...die einfachste erklärung an den haaren herbeigezogen - zack die spiele sind schuld 
ich glaub ich WILL gar kein Real-Life mehr haben unter diesen umständen x_x


----------



## Zoon (15. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass sich die Nationalmannschaft für so etwas prostituiert?



Evtl. Gegendemo - Schmeiß das Trikot in den Container und erhalte dafür nen Computerspiel?

Weil nach bestimmte brisanten Fussballbegegnungen gibts auch genug Bekloppte die sich gegenseitig eindreschen und für ein Polizeiaufgebot ala Gazastreifen sorgen ...


----------



## Sash (15. Oktober 2009)

na ist ja toll. zensur pur, ich schreib was treffendes und hier wirds gelöscht.


----------



## MG42 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hat was für sich, aber das sind Leute denen ich nicht zutraue gesunden Menschenverstand zu benutzen, auch wenn deren Ziele (siehe Ziele)noch so gut kligen mögen, die Art und Weise und die Worte mit denen die das  wollen, ich zitiere mal: "Verbot von Killerspielen, die dazu dienen Menschen zu ermorden"... Da fällt mir noch dieser bayrische Minister ein mit seiner Tötungstrainingssoftware.
Früher hatten die Menschen auch Waffen(in der menschlichen Geschichte haben eben diese eine Große Rolle gespielt und tun dies auch immer noch heute), aber heute wird wegen jedem bißchen so ein Geschiß gemacht, dass man das gar nicht mehr für voll nehmen kann.
Früher gab es auch Waffen, und die haben was weiss ich für Mist gebaut, und keiner ist Amok gelaufen, wenn ich nur mal die Ältere Generation meiner Familie dazu befrage. Der Mensch wird dümmer und die Mischung mit heutigen Möglichkeiten lassen manche eben Dummheiten begehen, was an für sich ja logisch ist.

Und warum, weil wir ganz einfach den Boden unter den Füßen verlieren.
Ich bin zwar kein Bauer aber was kriegen die Kinder heute in der Schule beigebracht? Heute hat keiner mehr einen richtigen Bezug zur Natur, alle fressen BigMacs und ettlichen junkfood, aber wissen nicht wie gut ein abgehangenes Rumpsteak schmeckt... und was dazu nötig ist eins 'herzustellen'. Eine Gesellschaft die den Bezug zum Boden verliert, nur weil sie meint, 5 Meter über dem Boden sei für die Gesundheit verkraftbar, hat Glück, wenn dir  noch humpeln kann, wenn sie auf den Boden der Tatsachen angekommen ist.

Zum mitschreiben, Killerspiele und Waffen bringen keine Menschen um, das schaff er (der Mensch doch) von ganz alleine. Das wissen die Vertreter der gegenteiligen Meinung ganz genau, nur können sie das ja nicht sagen, weil sie sich dann ans eigene Bein pinkeln werden. Und soche dummen Ideen wie vor dem Container einer Sekte zu urinieren, die an die Opfer von Winnenden gedenkt, ist unter aller Sau, auch wenn deren Ziel das Verbot von KillerSpielen noch so hirnrissig ist.

Stattdessen sollte man lieber die modernen Kazetts verbieten, die Massentierhaltung und deren Endstation die Schlachthöfe, denn wir essen ja nichts anderes als krankes Fleisch von armen eingepferchten Tieren, die mit Antibiotika vollgepumpt sind dass es kracht. Vlt würden dann nicht mehr so viele Übergewichtige und darüber hinaus auch nicht so viele Fettleibigkeitfolgerkrankungen entstehen, wenn der Fleischkonsrum in Deutschland eingeschränkt wäre.
Ich wäre für ein gesundes schlankes Killerspiele spielendes Deutschland oder spielt doch einfach was ihr wollt, Hauptsache keine kranke Nation die sich nicht hinter ihren eigenen Lügen verstecken muss.

Meidenkompetenz der Eltern, wenn ich sowas höre, eher wie schärfe ich als Bürger Deutschlands (Deutscher) meinen  Verstand, bei manchen scheint er ja vermeintlich nicht zu existieren.


----------



## Animaniac (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Computerspiele die Ursache für soetwas sind mag ich mal zu bezweifeln. Vielleicht können sie in Ausnahmefällen die Gewaltbereitschaft eines einzelnen fördern. Sicher ist, dass bei psychisch schwachen Menschen dadurch die Hemmschwelle herabgesetzt werden kann.

Die Ursachen selbst sollte man aber an anderer Ort und Stelle suchen. Vielmehr ist unsere Gesellschaft schuld an solchen Amokläufen. Die Gesellschaft ist es, die Leute ausgrenzt, die Menschen unter Leistungsdruck setzt, die Werte nur noch in Sachgegenständen sieht, die jemanden nach seinem Aussehen beurteilt. Wenn dann noch solch gravierende Faktoren wie mangelnde Fürsorge und Liebe der Eltern dazukommen, kann ich verstehen, dass ein Mensch jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verliert und einfach abschaltet. Das alles ist natürlich keine Entschuldigung für einen Amoklauf!
Man muss sich ja nur einmal anschauen, wie es heute an deutschen Schulen abgeht. Lehrer haben jegliche Kontrolle verloren. Da werden Schüler gedemütigt und mit Handykameras gefilmt, Lehrer werden beschimpft, Autorität ist ein Fremdwort.

Die Computerspiele als Sündenbock heranzuziehen ist natürlich ein einfaches Mittel um einen Schuldigen zu finden. Es ist immer einfach die Schuld von einem weg auf etwas zu schieben, dass so ein dankbares Opfer ist wie die PC Spiele. Wenn diese Spiele verboten werden sollen, warum sollen dann nicht auch Horrorfilme verboten werden? Wenn ich mich so an die SAW Filme erinnere, werden da Menschen auf übelst perverse Art und Weise bei laufender Kamera regelrecht hingerichtet. Kein Mensch hat sich darüber beschwert. Das es Leute gibt die solche Filme mögen, ok, jedem das seine, für mich ist das nichts. Aber egal, darum geht es nicht. Warum aber nur die Spiele? Wenn ich da so an den Klassiker der Medien, Counterstrike, denke, da habe ich noch nicht beobachten können wie jemand, gefesselt an eine Maschine, bei lebendigem Leib langsam in Stücke gerissen wird. Ich finde es einfach ungerecht alle Last auf einem einzigen Medium abzuladen. Warum dürfen die sogenannten Gangsterrapper Texte veröffentlichen in denen es ausschließlich um Gewalt geht?

Den Sinn dieser Veranstaltung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Selbst wenn jemand dort die Spiele der Kinder vernichten sollte. Was glauben die denn bis zu welchem Alter die das mit ihren Kindern machen können? Mit 15 ist da wohl Schluss. Und selbst wenn, dann laden sich die Kids das Spiel eben am nächsten Tag wieder aus dem Internet oder kaufen eine Raubkopie in der Schule. Zumal ich denke, die Eltern derer Kinder, die gefährdet sind, kümmern sich einen Dreck darum was die Kinder für Spiele spielen und überhaupt was die den ganzen Tag so machen. Eltern die sich pflichtbewusst um Ihre Kinder kümmern und an diesem welchen Tag die Spiele der Kinder verbannen brauchen sich wohl eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.

Was ist mit Alkohol, es gibt Menschen die verlieren die Kontrolle über sich, wenn sie getrunken haben. Werden gewalttätig, schlagen ihre Frauen oder vergewaltigen Frauen. Aber der Alkohol gehört ja zum Leben, immerhin ist die Generation, welche jetzt die Spiele verbieten will, ja damit aufgewachsen. Mit Computerspielen aber nicht, also folgt daraus: Alkohol gabs schon immer sind also die Spiele schuld.

Viel mehr sollte man an Präventionsmaßnahmen gegen Mobbing arbeiten und deutsche Schulen fördern. Wie schon jemand geschrieben hat, die Ausstattung der Schulen (Klasse 1 - 10 bzw. 12) und Berufschulen ist katastrophal.


----------



## Pdp (15. Oktober 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../73220-intelligente-politiker-und-eltern.html

Passt gut dazu.Bitte helft mir.Ich kann diese Menschen langsam nicht mehr ausstehen ^^ 
Die Spiele aus dem Container werde ich dann mal rausholen


----------



## Thosch (15. Oktober 2009)

... ohne Kommentar, bzw überflüssig.
Mitmachenswert höchstens wenn man ein Raserspiel gg. einen Audi RS tauschen kann !!


----------



## INU.ID (15. Oktober 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyN-hNgOfmE&feature=fvw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWjrOH8hvk&feature=related

@Topic: Naja, was soll man dazu noch sagen. Einfach nur lachhaft !


----------



## Eifelsniper (15. Oktober 2009)

Die Bücherverbrennung folgt

So ein schwachsinn Spiele in den Container...Kindicher geht nimmer.

Soll ich jetzt da hin und die Spiele meines Sohns in die Tonne kloppen!? und was spiel ich dann? Hello Kitty?!?


----------



## feivel (15. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht sollte man eher mal die eltern der amokläufer in die tonne kloppen...meiner meinung nach tragen die mehr verantwortung dafür


----------



## tm0975 (15. Oktober 2009)

Es werden Leute mit Waffen erschossen und als Reaktion darauf werden nicht etwa Waffen vorboten sondern Computerspiele?! Tolle Logik. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: 99,8% der Amokläufer haben in Ihrem Leben schon mind. einmal Leitungswasser getrunken. Das könnte man doch sicherlcih acuh gleich mitverbieten, oder?! Mich erinnert das Ganze doch eher an die Entfernung eines anderen Mediums vor 76 bzw 489 Jahren.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (15. Oktober 2009)

Im Endeffekt muss einfach nur das Schulsystem durchdacht und überarbeitet werden. In vielen Schulen zielt alles nur darauf ab, dass die Schüler so klein wie möglich gemacht werden, damit man ihnen die eigene Meinung gut aufzwingen kann. Wer das nicht mitmacht wird gemobbt oder von den Lehrern runterbewertet - und bestenfalls, so wie ich  von der Schule geworfen, da man ja einer Lehrerin widersprochen hat.

Da baut sich natürlich Frust auf, das ist ihr Ziel. Da hat man keine Lust mehr, das ist auch nicht ungewollt, und wer labil ist, der macht dann halt was anderes...
und dann gibts da noch die Schüler/innen, die keine Kritik vertragen...die sind aber wieder n anderes Thema.

btw. Ich kenne es aus eigen Erfahrung wie es ist wenn man 6 Jahre lang in der Schule nur gemobbt wird...ohne Grund einfach weil die anderen komplexe haben...ich weiß dass man manchmal sehr gerne möchte..^^


----------



## feivel (15. Oktober 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt muss einfach nur das Schulsystem durchdacht und überarbeitet werden. In vielen Schulen zielt alles nur darauf ab, dass die Schüler so klein wie möglich gemacht werden, damit man ihnen die eigene Meinung gut aufzwingen kann. Wer das nicht mitmacht wird gemobbt oder von den Lehrern runterbewertet - und bestenfalls, so wie ich  von der Schule geworfen, da man ja einer Lehrerin widersprochen hat.
> 
> Da baut sich natürlich Frust auf, das ist ihr Ziel. Da hat man keine Lust mehr, das ist auch nicht ungewollt, und wer labil ist, der macht dann halt was anderes...
> und dann gibts da noch die Schüler/innen, die keine Kritik vertragen...die sind aber wieder n anderes Thema.
> ...


 

also kann das noch kommen......sehr verdächtig


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

So...

ich habe mich jetzt, wie gestern versprochen mit dem "Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden" telefonisch in Verbindung gesetzt und ein halbwegs konstruktives Gespräch aufgebaut; Sorry, aber einen Mitschnitt konnte ich nicht organisieren, aber ich kann grob erzählen, worum es in dem Telefonat ging.
Der Verantwortliche für diese Aktion war leider nicht erreichbar, also musste ich mich einer der Bürohengste dort begnügen.

Dort sagte man mir, "_man zwinge niemanden, sein Spiel abzugeben, es wird auch niemand persönlich angegriffen, wir äußern nur unsere Meinung, usw."

_Ich entgegnete, dass, wenn Sie schon "dreigleisig" fahren, wie Sie behaupten, so sollten Sie auch klarstellen, dass Sie niemand beleidigen wollen. Denn mit Ihren provokanten Aufmachungen bringen Sie die Spielergemeinde gegen sich auf, wie Sie bereits anhand von E-Mails und zahlreichen anderen Anrufen (ich glaube die Dame, die ich am Hörer hatte, war bereits mit einer derartigen E-Mail beschäftigt) sehen können. 

Dann musste ich mir wieder irgendwas über gewisse Studien anhören, die _"klar aussagen, dass "Killerspiele", für gewisse Leute schädlich sind und daher ein Verbot angemessen erscheint". 

_Dass es auch andere Studien gibt, scheint man dort typischerweise ignoriert zu haben. 
Mir wurde immer wieder gesagt, _"wir beleidigen niemand, Sie dürfen ebenfalls Ihre Meinung äußern und wir müssen halt nun mal provozieren".

_Weiter bin ich nicht gekommen, da sie sich noch um einen anderen Anrufer kümmern musste und das Gespräch damit beendet war. Naja, wenigstens ist jemand auf mein Anliegen eingegangen.


----------



## Kaputt ? (15. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So...
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt, wie gestern versprochen mit dem "Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden" telefonisch in Verbindung gesetzt und ein halbwegs konstruktives Gespräch aufgebaut; Sorry, aber einen Mitschnitt konnte ich nicht organisieren, aber ich kann grob erzählen, worum es in dem Telefonat ging.
> Der Verantwortliche für diese Aktion war leider nicht erreichbar, also musste ich mich einer der Bürohengste dort begnügen.
> ...




Am besten gefällt mir die Aussage: "für gewisse Leute schädlich sind und daher ein Verbot angemessen erscheint."
Meine Frage: Nur weil für gewisse Leute, die meiner Meinung schon von Anfang an nicht ganz klar im Kopf sind, solche Spiele schädlich sind, muss man es gleich für alle verbieten ?
Und mit den Spielen wird es genauso sein wie mit dem Alkohol, die meisten Verkäufer werden einfach drüber hinweg schauen.
Ich bin sehr froh darüber das dies bei uns in Österreich "noch" (und ich hoffe es bleibt so) kein Thema ist.


----------



## eVAC (15. Oktober 2009)

da geht eh keiner hin.
eltern zerren ihre 16jährigen kiddies dahin, das wars


----------



## eVAC (15. Oktober 2009)

Kaputt ? schrieb:


> Am besten gefällt mir die Aussage: "für gewisse Leute schädlich sind und daher ein Verbot angemessen erscheint.".



DAS alleine disqualifiziert schon das ganz vorhaben!!

Wie will man hunderttausende büßen lassen für das was 2 von 100.000 EVENTUELL anstellen könnten


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Oktober 2009)

Wir kaufen uns alle wie echt aussehende Spielzeugplastikpistolen und schmeißen die in den Container 
vorher wird noch Cowboy und Indianer Gespielt.... 
Da hin zu gehen und den Container mitzunehmen und dann die Games für 50 Cent bei E-Bay anzubieten ist alle mal sinnvoller als zur Games Convention nach Köln zu fahren.

Bücherverbrennung 2.0


----------



## g-13mrnice (15. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man eine Gegenaktion starten und Flyer wie: "Wie erziehe ich meinen Nachwuchs" und "Sie sind 50+ und haben keine Ahnung von mutimedialen Inhalten? Hier wird Ihnen geholfen" ausgeben. 

Ganz ehrlich? Mindestens die Hälfte der Mitglieder dieser so genannten IG sind verkappte Eltern, die einfach nach einer Alternative zu der Tatsache suchen, dass Sie die heutigen kulturellen Einflüsse in welchen ihr Nachwuchs aufwächst, nicht mehr verstehen und mit der weiteren Tasache in ihrer Erziehung versagt zu haben konfrontiert werden. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele dieser Erziehungsberechtigten sich abends lieber gleich vor die Glotze werfen und sich mit dem geistigen Dünnschiss des deutschen Fernsehens berieseln lassen, anstatt sich mal darüber zu informieren, was die Kinder für Sorgen haben oder womit sie sich beschäftigen, sowohl digital als auch Real Life!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Und Dafür BS geschwänzt oki! 

Oki danke derst mal das du das gemacht hast Two-Face !

Aber naja die leuet die so was planen haben echt kein plan von Spielen und was sie bei Menschen gewirken können.

Selbst der frühe in der Schule offt gemobbt wurde ich echt hass auf die Leute hatte.
Dazu noch Egshooote gespielt habe und noch Metal hören bringe meine mit Mitschühler nicht nicht um.

Aber naja ich musss los arbeiteb bis dan Leute ich Wünsche euch was !!


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Und Dafür BS geschwänzt oki!
> 
> Oki danke derst mal das du das gemacht hast Two-Face !
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Ach ja, B*F*S, das ist ein Unterschied


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> bringe meine mit Mitschühler *nicht nicht* um.


Oh weia, eine doppelte Verneinung.
Jetzt wirds gefährlich.

Man kann Killerspielespieler auch an der speziellen Form ihrer Nase erkennen.

Wie wäre es, wenn jemand eine Gegendemo organisiert?


----------



## Ahab (15. Oktober 2009)

ich finds so affich...  solln sie flagge zeigen, für mich geben sie sich nur der lächerlichkeit preis. und die wurzel des problems haben sie immernoch nicht zu packen bekommen. 

es ist tragisch was da vorgefallen ist, der kotau vor dem kleinen bodensatz an irren erfährt von mir aber keinerlei unterstützung. wie schon gesagt wurde, hunderttausende dafür büßen zu lassen undwomöglich in einen topf zu werfen, weil 2-3 davon ihrem frust durch mord luft machen- das ist blind und nicht zuende gedacht.


----------



## alm0st (15. Oktober 2009)

Mich würd mal interessieren, was Mami und Papi tun wenn sie festellen, dass der Sohnemann alle seine Spiele über Steam gekauft hat und gar keine CD´s/DVD´s mehr daheim hat? 

Ansonsten: Schüler als Mörder: Was Amokläufer antreibt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - SchulSPIEGEL
Braucht man wohl nicht sagen...


----------



## Ahab (15. Oktober 2009)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren, was Mami und Papi tun wenn sie festellen, dass der Sohnemann alle seine Spiele über Steam gekauft hat und gar keine CD´s/DVD´s mehr daheim hat?
> 
> Ansonsten: Schüler als Mörder: Was Amokläufer antreibt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - SchulSPIEGEL
> Braucht man wohl nicht sagen...



das mit steam wäre sicher mal ein lustiges argument 

und das interview find ich sehr gut. endlich kommt mal jemand zu wort, der das ganze differenziert betrachtet und nicht, ala opa beckstein, kategorisch die spiele dafür verantwortlich macht.


----------



## jon (15. Oktober 2009)

*Verbietet Muttermilch !!!
*... denn egal ob Drogenabhängiger oder Amokläufer, eins haben sie alle gemeinsam, sie haben Muttermilch getrunken, also, ist der Kausalzusammenhang doch klar  ???
Genauso wie Hash eine Einstiegsdroge ist (wer könnte schon auf die Idee kommen, an Alkohol zu denken) sind sogn. Killerspiele Einstiegsgewalttaten (wir kennen alle die Toten und verletzten nach LAN-Partys  ???).

Ausserdem sollte man mal diskutieren, ob man nicht Brot verbietet, da das ein echt hartes Einstiegslebensmittel ist, und zur Einnahme von härteren Lebensmitteln, wie etwa Wurst, Käse oder gar Nougatcreme führt. 

Ich habe ein einziges mal, in einem TV-Magazin von einem Wissenschaftler gehört, daß sich kein Kausalzusammenhang nachweisen lässt. 
Alle Spitzel heissen Norbert, was nicht bedeutet, daß alle die Norbert heissen auch Spitzel sind.
Alle Amokläufer haben Muttermilch getrunken, was ja nich automatisch bedeutet, das alle die Muttermilch getrunken haben, auch Amok laufen.

Gruß jon


----------



## eVAC (15. Oktober 2009)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren, was Mami und Papi tun wenn sie festellen, dass der Sohnemann alle seine Spiele über Steam gekauft hat und gar keine CD´s/DVD´s mehr daheim hat?



Die sind bestimmt so Medienfern die wissen gar nich dass es sowas gibt


----------



## eVAC (15. Oktober 2009)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Schüler als Mörder: Was Amokläufer antreibt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - SchulSPIEGEL
> Braucht man wohl nicht sagen...




LOL! Zitat erste Frage:
*SPIEGEL ONLINE:* Herr Langman, alle Amokläufer liebten brutale Computerspiele, hatten keine Freunde, Probleme mit Mädchen und ein zerrüttetes Elternhaus...

verbietet Mädchen!


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Oktober 2009)

die veranstalter die sowas veranstalten sind doch bestimmt in der politik aktiv .


komisch wiso macht keiner gegen Alcoholismus keine Kampagne,
weil es zufallig in deutschland jede menge Brauerei gibt .

wieviel alcoholiker in deutschland wegen alcohol sterben hört man nichts !


dann sollte man auch direkt gegen Fast food sowas veranstalten Mc Donald,Burger king,

wieviel das alles kostet den krankenkassen ,
sone fett absaugung.

Killerspiele !!!!! ich gib dier gleich !

wenn Microsoft in deutschland währe hätte es  keinen politiker interresiert ob killerspiele oder nicht .

die ganzen Politiker sollten sich besser in die Banken geschäfts politik konzentrieren ,Lobbyisten ,

die alten politiker sind fast alle in großen firmen in der Vorstand aktiv.
wiso redet keiner davon .


----------



## feivel (15. Oktober 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> die veranstalter dieser aktionen  sind doch bestimmt in der politik aktiv.
> 
> 
> komisch, dass keiner etwas gegen  keiner gegen Alkoholismus unternimmt, weil es zufällig in deutschland jede menge Brauereien gibt.
> ...


 

anstrengend gewesen diesen Kommentar zu lesen..habe ihn mal ein bisschen fehlerbereinigt.
Leider ist er trotzdem noch ein wenig unverständlich und auch blödsinnig.


----------



## AMD_Killer (15. Oktober 2009)

AM besten wäre es wenn sich da ein ppar mit ihren PC's bzw Öaptops hinsetzen würden und mal ne schöne Runde Crysis Wars oder CSS zocken würden.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> anstrengend gewesen diesen Kommentar zu lesen..habe ihn mal ein bisschen fehlerbereinigt.
> Leider ist er trotzdem noch ein wenig unverständlich und auch blödsinnig.




Er ist halt Ausländer und muss in Deutsch noch ein wenig lernen. Ich habe es aber entziffern können und Stimme ihm Zu.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Oktober 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt muss einfach nur das Schulsystem durchdacht und überarbeitet werden. In vielen Schulen zielt alles nur darauf ab, dass die Schüler so klein wie möglich gemacht werden, damit man ihnen die eigene Meinung gut aufzwingen kann. Wer das nicht mitmacht wird gemobbt oder von den Lehrern runterbewertet - und bestenfalls, so wie ich  von der Schule geworfen, da man ja einer Lehrerin widersprochen hat.
> 
> Da baut sich natürlich Frust auf, das ist ihr Ziel. Da hat man keine Lust mehr, das ist auch nicht ungewollt, und wer labil ist, der macht dann halt was anderes...
> und dann gibts da noch die Schüler/innen, die keine Kritik vertragen...die sind aber wieder n anderes Thema.
> ...


 
Ich weiß was du meinst. Bei mir waren das ganze 8 Jahre, zwar mit Unterbrechungen und Verschnaufpausen jedoch irgendwo immer präsent.
Ich persönlich habe nur eine Ignoranz der Lehrer festgestellt. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass die das nicht mitbekommen haben. Da wird man als kleines Kind einfach alleine gelassen. Bei mir gab es dann in der 9ten klasse einen Moment, wo ich genauso weit war alle (egal ob mir der mitschüler was bedeutet hat oder nicht) ohne zögern umgebracht hätte. Jedoch hat dann mein Rechtsbewustsein eingesetzt und diese Absicht hinterfragt, wodurch ich zu dem Schluss kam, dass ich mir mein Leben nicht durch solche asozialen kaputt mache lasse.
Ich kann jeden Amokläufer verstehen. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen wie manche Menschen (Lehrer) so die Augen verschließen können und einfach nicht sehen was in ihrern nahen Umfeld passiert.

Da sollte die Politik ansetzten. Ein Amokläufer wird aus der Ignoranz geboren.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. Oktober 2009)

Tatsache ist: Jeder Mensch ist Unter bestimmten Bedingungen zum töten fähig, daran ändert ein Verbot von Killerspielen auch nichts. Wenn die Amokläufe nach Verbot nicht Aufhören sondern im Gegenteil noch schlimmer werden,dann lach ich mich tot wenn die Politiker sich Panisch nach einem neuen Sündenbock umsehen


----------



## leorphee (15. Oktober 2009)

Da wollen Leute über etwas entscheiden wovon sie kein Ahnung haben.  Wire verbieten den Politikern ja auch nicht die Diäten, denn dünner sind sie davon noch nicht geworden


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Oktober 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Tatsache ist: Jeder Mensch ist Unter bestimmten Bedingungen zum töten fähig, daran ändert ein Verbot von Killerspielen auch nichts. Wenn die Amokläufe nach Verbot nicht Aufhören sondern im Gegenteil noch schlimmer werden,dann lach ich mich tot wenn die Politiker sich Panisch nach einem neuen Sündenbock umsehen


 
Ich denke das wird eben nicht der fall sein. Die Zahl wird statistisch gesehen gleich bleiben, da ja das Problem an sich nicht gelöst wurde. Wie in der heutigen "modernen" Medizien, wo gerne zu oft das Symptom bekämpft werden aber die Krankheitursache ausreichend bis schlecht Beachtung findet.


----------



## kuer (15. Oktober 2009)

Für mich blinder Aktionismus. Ich kann den Schmerz der Hinterbliebenen verstehen. Das rechtfertigt aber nicht das Verhalten, das sie jetzt an den Tag legen. Durch strikte Verbote wurde noch nie ein Problem gelöst. Die Aktion ist für mich nicht nachvollziebar. Ich bin selber Vater eines 15 Jährigen Sohnes, aber ich kann es trotz dem nicht verstehen. Sorry voll daneben.


----------



## mortified_pinguin (15. Oktober 2009)

das wird ja immer gruseliger schlimm genug das ich gleich in der Nähe wohne.

Mir würd jetzt auch eine spontane Aktion gefallen bloss wie sollte diese aussehen???


----------



## alm0st (15. Oktober 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> das mit steam wäre sicher mal ein lustiges argument
> 
> und das interview find ich sehr gut. endlich kommt mal jemand zu wort, der das ganze differenziert betrachtet und nicht, ala opa beckstein, kategorisch die spiele dafür verantwortlich macht.



Genau so ist es. Endlich sagt mal jemand der Ahnung hat, wie es wirklich ist und packt das Thema am Schopf. Das wird den Spielkillern bzw. Eltern nicht gefallen, denn damit fällt ihr ganzes Kartenhaus zusammen, welches sie sich über ihr eigenes Versagen aufgebaut haben.

Achja, da war noch etwas, dass ich schnell sagen wollte:

"Ja! Weg mit den bösen Killerspielen! Richtig so! Damit bekommt die Jugend endlich wieder mehr Freizeit, damit ihre Eltern sie in die Schützenvereine dieser Republik stecken können. Da lernt man wenigstens noch "richtiges" schießen...."


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Oktober 2009)

Einfach ohne Worte.. 

Alles was mir dazu einfällt, würde nur heißen, dass ich jetzt hier sehr ausfallend werde und diese Beleidigungen bringen eh nix. Ich denke mir jetzt mal meinen Teil dazu und werde ab sofort erst recht Killerspiele kaufen.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich find es super, da kann ich meinen alten Schrott loswerden, den ich eh nicht spiele und bekomme vielleicht noch ein Trikot. Befürchte nur das BKA nimmt gleich Fingerabdrücke


----------



## bingo88 (15. Oktober 2009)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> "Ja! Weg mit den bösen Killerspielen! Richtig so! Damit bekommt die Jugend endlich wieder mehr Freizeit, damit ihre Eltern sie in die Schützenvereine dieser Republik stecken können. Da lernt man wenigstens noch "richtiges" schießen...."


Das ist ja sowieso so ne Sache, dieses angebliche Trainieren am PC. Das einzige, was man da evtl. lernen kann, ist wie man grundlegend ne Waffe bedient, aber das kann man sich auch in Filmen ansehen! Mit Zieltraining hat das rein garnichts zu tun! Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass das totaler Käse ist den die da erzählen. Purer Aktionismus


----------



## Primer (15. Oktober 2009)

Der Container is doch vollkommene Geldverschwendung, für die Aktion reicht ein Einkaufskorb wohl vollkommen aus. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das dort wirklich jemand hingeht und seine Spiele wegwirft, höchstens ein paar Angehörige, das aber wohl eher aus Symbolischen gründen. 

Vor allem ist das ja vollkommen unlogische, denn wie wollen die Eltern(das nehme ich hier einfach mal an, das die Kinder/Spieler es nicht selbst wollen) überhaupt diese vermeintlichen "Killerspiele" erkennen wenn sie sich ohnehin nicht damit beschäftigen!? 
Eine vollkommen unnötige Aktion.

mfg Primer


----------



## Hupe (15. Oktober 2009)

Sowas unnötiges hab ich ja im Leben noch nicht gehört! Leute die sich an sowas beteiligen tun mir echt leid... Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## Phobos001 (15. Oktober 2009)

Blinder Aktionismus hat noch nie jemandem etwas gebracht.

Nur leider müssen wir uns damit abfinden, das hier in Deutschland noch die konservative Nachkriegsgeneration die Macht in Händen hält. 
Da braucht sich dann auch keiner wundern woher die fehlende Medienkompetenz kommt. Alle haben nach Globalisierung gestrebt, aber sich in ihr zurechtzufinden scheint für diese Herrschaften ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu sein.
Und Globalisierung ist mehr als eine nach allen Seiten hin geöffnete Wirtschaft..

Im Endeffekt müssen sich alle Betroffenen nur auf Dauer bemerkbar machen, und den Rest erledigt die Zeit. Sobald eine Generation die Regierung übernimmt, die mit dieser Art Medien aufgewachsen ist, wird sich das Bild und das schlechte Image das Spielen anhaftet ganz von alleine erledigen. 

Also immer friedlich weiter Demonstrieren, und sich nicht unterkriegen lassen. Dann wird sich auch in absehbarer Zeit etwas in den Köpfen ändern.


----------



## looka (15. Oktober 2009)

LOL! OMFG!

Wie wollen die denn z.B. Steam in den "Container schmeißen" ?!?!?! xD
Es ist so lächerlich...


----------



## Axel_Foly (15. Oktober 2009)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Werden Häuser mit Schriftzügen der Marke " Killerspieler " gezeichnet, um der Allgemeinheit zu zeigen was der dort ansässige Sk...äh Bürger in seiner Freizeit spielt ?



wie wärs mit nem killerspielerstern den man tragen muss ...



looka schrieb:


> LOL! OMFG!
> 
> Wie wollen die denn z.B. Steam in den "Container schmeißen" ?!?!?! xD
> Es ist so lächerlich...



naja ... wenn er groß ist haben vl. einige rechner und server platz


----------



## Gamer1970 (15. Oktober 2009)

LMAO. "Spiele, die dazu dienen, Menschen umzubringen ???" Häh ? Meine Fresse, so einen verblödeten Schwachsinn hab ich ja selten gelesen.

So, Spiele DIENEN also dazu, Menschen UMZUBRINGEN ? Wie genau geht das ? Werden die mit den Packungen totgeworfen oder wie soll man sich das vorstellen ? Wer nicht zwischen Pixeln und Menschen unterscheiden kann, gehört meiner Meinung nach in ne geschlossene Anstalt !!! Diese fantasielosen, realitätsfremden Hinterwäldler gehen langsam zu weit.


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. Oktober 2009)

Erst mal vorweg sei gesagt, dass ich mein Mitgefühl auch nachträglich noch mal den Opfern von Winneden und deren Angehörigen zusichern möchte.

Aber hier sieht man mal wieder das typische suchen nach Sündenböcken - stets sind PC-Spiele das Ziel Nummer 1, wenn "das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen" ist. Sicherlich mögen Spiele einen gewissen Einfluss auf den Spielenden haben, aber kein mir bekanntes Spiel sagt ausdrücklich: "Geh da raus und knall' die Typen in deiner Schule ab!" - Killerspiele haben auch durchaus Storys - man schlüpft in einer Rolle und vollführt etwas, was so im "normalen" Leben nicht denkbar wäre - sehen wir uns Crysis als Beispiel an. Man schlüpft in die Rolle eines Supersoldaten, man wird ausgesandt, Menschen zu RETTEN -> Wenn auch mit Waffengewalt - doch der Zweck braucht natürlich auch Mittel und da man nicht einfach hingehen und sagen kann: "Hey, her mit den Geiseln, sonst gibt's keinen Kuchen mehr!" - das entbehrt sich jeglicher Logik, und braucht auch nicht weiter diskutiert zu werden. Sicherlich, man mag weitreichende Möglichkeiten haben, seine Feinde zu vernichten - doch wenn man sich vorstellt an der Stelle des Protagonisten zu sein, im Falle Crysis eben der Soldat "Nomad" - würde man dann anders agieren? Der Feind schießt ohne Warnung auf dich und du willst einfach nur vorran und die Geiseln retten - ergo musst du dich deiner Haut erwehren. Was daran "Gewaltverherrlichend" - sowieso ein vielgebrauchtes Wort - sein soll, entzieht sich mir. Gewaltverherrlichend würde für mich bedeuten, dass man für das Töten eines Feindes belohnt wird, insbesondere ohne Grund oder wenn alá SAW - heißt, aus irgendwelchen Perfiden Gründen. Was mich dazu bringt, dass die Ursache dieses Problems viel mehr in der Psyche des Täters liegt, der mit gewissen Umständen nicht umgehen kann. Gewalt mag ein Ventil sein, doch wer kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass es IMMER in sowas mündet? Ich spiele seit Jahren, auch spiele, die mancher als "Gewaltverherrlichend" bezeichnen möchte. Dennoch hege ich keine Gedanken daran, meine Umwelt zu zerstören, zu verletzen, zu misstalten - im Gegenteil, ich würde sogar alles daran setzen, dass das nicht geschieht.
Nun muss man doch sagen, dass das doch vollends entgegensetzt dessen ist, was diese Aktion wohl meint - dass jeder, der "gewaltverherrlichende" Medien nutzt, ein potentieller Amokläufer ist, denn nichts gegenteiliges habe ich gelesen. Ich empfinde dies als ziemlich blind und unfertig, ich weiß, es schreit nach einer Lösung des Problems, aber vielleicht sollten manche Eltern nur häufiger zu Hause sein, um mit ihren Kindern zu reden. So meine Meinung.


----------



## Jediknight_18 (15. Oktober 2009)

Witzfiguren...einfach nur lächerlich..


----------



## MaC87 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ska1i schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln... Wenn es nicht so weit weg wär, würde ich mich mit einem T-Shirt dahinstellen und draufschreiben: "Nazis haben Bücher verbrannt, weil sie keine CDs hatten!"
> 
> Das man ein Signal gegen "Killerspiele" in Händen von Kindern setzen will, kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen, aber so???
> 
> Einfach nur ätzend...


 
Sehe ich auch so! 

Ein paar Leute aus der Umgebung sollten dies tun.

*!!! Erhebt euch von euren PCs und geht auf die Straße !!!*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Oktober 2009)

Mhhhh ..... wie wärs, wir gehen alle in schwarzen "Pro-Killerpsiel-Kutten" hin und fangen parrallel an Bücher zu verbrennen ?! Das Grundgesetz empfiehlt sich hier eigentlich, wäre ein interessantes Symbol ....... wem das zu teuer ist, einfach die "entsprechenden" Artikel gegen Zensur auf DIN A4-Seiten kopieren, aber bitte in Großschrift, die Moralapostel die uns da erwarten werden dürften alle schon im höheren Alter sein ....


----------



## Nelson (15. Oktober 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> AM besten wäre es wenn sich da ein ppar mit ihren PC's bzw Öaptops hinsetzen würden und mal ne schöne Runde Crysis Wars oder CSS zocken würden.


Ich wäre dabei


----------



## exa (15. Oktober 2009)

traurig traurig...

aber was ich hier von einigen lese, lässt auch nicht gerade auf Toleranz hoffen...

wenn da wenigstens mal ein Familienurlaub zu gewinnen gewesen wäre, das wär dann wenigstens mal was...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Oktober 2009)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Langsam nimmt das ganze wirklich groteske Formen an, was folgt als nächstes ?
> 
> Werden Häuser mit Schriftzügen der Marke " Killerspieler " gezeichnet, um der Allgemeinheit zu zeigen was der dort ansässige Sk...äh Bürger in seiner Freizeit spielt ?


Ne, passender wäre, wenn wir alle im schwarz-gestreifeten Pyjama kommen, mit aufgenähtem "Killerspieler-Symbol" auf der Brust ..... wäre ein "lustiger" Aufreger für eventuelle Kamers .....


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Oktober 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> "Hey, her mit den Geiseln, sonst gibt's keinen Kuchen mehr!"



Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast.... Ich halte das für eine gute Idee....
Bei mir würde das vielleicht sogar klappen


----------



## Coregrinder (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie Sinnfrei...

...das Schadet nur der Wirtschaft...und vor Amokläufen und brutalität schützt es auch nicht...

...ich finde die Eltern sollten sich mal Gedanken um das Wesentliche machen...hier gehst um ein Erziehungsproblem und Kommunikationsproblem...

...ein verbot bringt gar nichts...

...Wenn so ein Verbot raus kommt bin ich auch dafür Autofahren zu verbieten, schließlich sterben täglich Menschen weil andere Betrunken fahren...

p.s. ...wenn man die Spiele dann wenigstens verkauft kann man das Geld eine Wohltätigen Stiftung zukommen lassen...aber vieleicht ist das ja den ihr plan...

???...warum eigentlich ein Fußballshirt?...Beim Fußball geht es meist noch Brutaler zu...und dort gibt es noch öfter Tote...und geld kostet es auch...Steuergelder....die könnte man in Bildung und Freizeitbeschäftigung für Jugendliche investieren...

...alles CDU wählen...keine Ahnung aber Sprüche klopfen...schade


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hm...ist dort ein Rednerpult? Bestimmt. 

Einfach mal hinstellen und die Frage stellen: "Waren "Killerspiele" oder das soziale Umfeld, also IHR, Schuld daran?" 

Hab nämlich noch nie erlebt, das PC Spiele jemanden mobben, bedrohen oder ignorieren


----------



## Golle (15. Oktober 2009)

Warum nehmen die als tombola preis nicht ne echte waffe... ich mein ya nur, dass die echten waffen ya gar nicht töten, sondern die in den spielen... *kaputtlach*


----------



## Coregrinder (15. Oktober 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hm...ist dort ein Rednerpult? Bestimmt.
> 
> Einfach mal hinstellen und die Frage stellen: "Waren "Killerspiele" oder das soziale Umfeld, also IHR, Schuld daran?"
> 
> Hab nämlich noch nie erlebt, das PC Spiele jemanden mobben, bedrohen oder ignorieren



...jetzt kommen wir auf den Punkt......das ist das eigentliche Problem...

...das wir den scheiß ausbaden...den die Generation 40+ hier verbockt...

...hauptsache es läuft danach keine Amok...wenn ihm die spiele weggenommen wurden...


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Oktober 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hm...ist dort ein Rednerpult? Bestimmt.
> 
> Einfach mal hinstellen und die Frage stellen: "Waren "Killerspiele" oder das soziale Umfeld, also IHR, Schuld daran?"
> 
> Hab nämlich noch nie erlebt, das PC Spiele jemanden mobben, bedrohen oder ignorieren


 

Wäre ne sehr gute idee, nur einfacher wäre es gleich mit ner Wand zureden. Die meisten blocken das doch gleich ab.
Die Leute ab 40+ einfach an nen PC setzen und selber mal Spielen lassen.


----------



## davehimself (15. Oktober 2009)

da ich platzen könnte vor wut wenn ich so einen sch... schon wieder höre, sehe ich es gelassen und denke mir nur die werden eh nichts erreichen.

wir wollen nicht einsehen, dass wir selbst schuld sind und darum schieben wa halt die schuld auf die computerspiele

robert steinhäuser zb.

er spielte gern counterstrike, war im schützenverein und war slipknot fan.
was wurde als beweggrund für seine tat genommen ?

wenn der amokläufer den ganzen tag kuchen gebacken hätte, wäre dann kuchen backen schuld gewesen und würde es dann heißen "familien gegen kuchen backen"

am besten direkt daneben stellen mit großem plakat "KILLERSPIELE GEGEN FRUSTABBAU" wer die größte USK18 sammlung hat, kann ne AK 47 gewinnen


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Wäre ne sehr gute idee, nur einfacher wäre es gleich mit ner Wand zureden. *Die meisten blocken das doch gleich ab.*
> Die Leute ab 40+ einfach an nen PC setzen und selber mal Spielen lassen.


 
Nein, ich glaube, ich würde nicht mehr lebend aus der Stadt rauskommen und wär auf Lebzeiten in Stuttgart bzw. Winnenden unerwünscht.

Aber es ist ja auch einfacher anderen die Schuld zu geben, als sie sich selbst einzugestehen. Armes Deutschland.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Oktober 2009)

Ist immer wieder das Gleiche. Es wird oftmals zu simpel gedacht. Es ist nämlich falsch anzunehmen das alle Systeme vorwärts wie rückwärts funktionieren.

Sprich Schoolshooter spielen "Killerspiele" ist *ungleich* Spieler von "Killerspielen" sind Schoolshooter.


----------



## davehimself (15. Oktober 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube, ich würde nicht mehr lebend aus der Stadt rauskommen und wär auf Lebzeiten in Stuttgart bzw. Winnenden unerwünscht.



nee, keine sorge. sämtliche hochgradig aggressive und gewalttätige "killerspiel-spieler" würden dich decken und hinter dir stehen. an uns traut sich keiner ran


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Oktober 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> nee, keine sorge. sämtliche hochgradig aggressive und gewalttätige "killerspiel-spieler" würden dich decken und hinter dir stehen. an uns traut sich keiner ran


 

Sieht bestimmt blöd aus, wenn da nen Killerspiel Spieler mit Tarnnetz in der Ecke liegt sorry mußte einfach sein


----------



## majorguns (15. Oktober 2009)

Als ich diesen geistigen Dünnschiss gelesen habe, hat´s mir erst mal die Sprache verschlagen, wer sich so einen Mist ausdenkt der gehört wirklich eingesperrt 
Mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## zahnstocher190 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mich ja wer da hin geht und seine alten spiele entsorgt?
Wer sich die Spiele für Geld irgendwo gekauft hat, der schmeißt die ja nicht weg wenn er sie ihn noch interessieren würden. Meiner Meinung nach kommen da eh nur spiele rein die irgendwer der das Triko haben will bei sich auf dem Dachboden gefunden hat.

(und falls sie Probleme mit der Entsorgung des Containers kriegen, ich überneheme das gratis)


----------



## bugelpunk (15. Oktober 2009)

ich würde sehr gerne da hingehen und gegendemonstrieren, ich hoffe das tun auch einige von den bösen gamern, kann aber leider nicht 
DEmonstrativ davor ne kleine LAN zu machen wär auf alle fälle sehr geil


----------



## robbe (15. Oktober 2009)

Laut Informationen der Stuttgarter Zeitung, die wie so oft auch auf der dpa basieren, befürchtet das AAW Übergriffe. Daher möchte Schober einen privaten Sicherheitsdienst engagieren:

Vorstand Hardy Schober, der bei dem Amoklauf seine Tochter verloren hat, sagte am Donnerstag: “Mit so viel Bosheit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Betroffene Hunde bellen.” Er sieht die Aufgeber der Mails in der Computerspiel-Lobby. Er überlege sich für die Aktion am Samstag einen privaten Sicherheitsdienst zu engagieren, weil es im Bündnis Bedenken wegen möglicher Übergriffe gebe.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Oktober 2009)

Es wäre schon wichtig wenn alle hingehen, die in der Nähe wohnen. Eine Gegendemo ist das beste was Spieler machen können. Wer wohnt in der Nähe von euch und wer hätte Lust.


----------



## Luzifer (15. Oktober 2009)

Ganz erlich das wird bestimmt auf ARD und ZDF gezeigt die mit unsen Geldern ( GEZ ) sich eingige Kompassen mieten um das die dann eine leerhulle in genau diesen Contena zuschmeissen.
Damit die Alten damen sehen diese denn noch beschimpfen können. 
Das wird ein rissen media Specktackel mehr nicht. 
Kein zocker schmeisst sein spiel da rein ob jetzt süchtig danach oder nicht obwohl es schon so einpaar spiele geben würde ich da reinschmeissen würde aber das ist wieder ein anders Thema ^^.


----------



## CentaX (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich wär für Flashmob, für jedes reingeschmissene Spiel einmal YEAH rufen.
Echt toll, was in Deutschland so alles stattfindet...

Bücherverbrennung ist ein guter Vergleich, nur ist es noch nicht Pflicht und auch nur von ein paar dummen Mitläufer- Eltern, die um ihre Kinder besorgt sind und eigentlich keine Ahnung haben.
Ich hoffe, die interviewen dann den, der das Teil gewinnt und der antwortet dann sowas wie "jaa, das verkauf ich und kauf mir dann neue Spiele!" ...


----------



## Haekksler (15. Oktober 2009)

Lasst die Leute das doch machen !
Die Zielgruppe geht da sowieso nicht hin und schmeisst ihre Spiele rein.
Und "Proteste" dagegen bringen auch nichts, da steht man später eher schlechter da als das es was bringt.
Kann schon sein das das Mist ist aber auf den letzen 15 Seiten hier im Thread steht mindestens genausoviel.
"Killerspiele" sind nicht der Auslöser von Amokläufen, aber sicher ein "Mosaiksteinchen", und mit Brot oder Muttermilch lässt sich das ganze nicht vergleichen, egal wie ironisch es gemeint ist.
Und das Ganze mit den Bücherverbrennungen zu vergleichen ist auch falsch.
 Wenn ich mir anschau was z.T. für wirklich "kranke" Spiele auf dem Markt sind, kann ich die Meinung der "Killerspielgegner" sogar zum Teil verstehen. Bei potentionellen Amokläufern tragen sie sicherlich ihren Teil zur Tat bei.
Allerdings ist das noch lange kein Grund sie für alle Leute zu verbieten.
Trotzdem würde ich eine allgemeine Hochsetzung der Altersgrenze für sehr sinnvoll halten, wenngleich es nicht sehr effektiv ist und nur als "Scheinaktionismus" dient um die Leute ruhig zu halten.
Und natürlich müsste man sich dann auch die anderen Bereiche vornehmen...


----------



## Kurtch (15. Oktober 2009)

Ha so ein blöden scheiß hab ich schion lang nicht mehr gelesen xD

Also bei einer gegendemo wäre ich gleich dabei. Wie Wäre es wir Also Raum Winnenden/Backnang und Co. Treffen uns Samstag Mittag beim MEdia TWO (unterm Martika) in Backnang. Die verkaufen nämlich auch Killerspiele   Und fahren dann geschlossen nach Stuttgart xD um da mal Rauch reinzulassen.




gruss


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (15. Oktober 2009)

> wenngleich es nicht sehr effektiv ist und nur als "Scheinaktionismus" dient um die Leute ruhig zu halten.


Genau das will unsere Politik ja nicht! Das ganze wird doch nur so aufgebauscht um ein Wahlkampfthema zu haben, genauso wie mit den Kinderporno Stopp-Schild.

Wir haben den härtesten Jugendschutz auf der ganzen Welt und du willst die alters grenzen noch weiter hoch setzen? Sorry aber mehr als Ab 18 hat einfach keinen Sinn, selbst die Indizierung an sich ist schon übertrieben...



> Und das Ganze mit den Bücherverbrennungen zu vergleichen ist auch falsch.


Warum? Ob es nun im kleinen Rahmen oder durch Gesetz geschieht... es geht um die Tat und was sie Symbolisiert. Sowohl Bücher als auch DVD's sind nur DATENTRÄGER. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Ausserdem das was diese Leute als Killerspiele ansehen sind für uns ganz normale Games!


----------



## Peddaa (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde diese Aktion ein wenig lächerlich. Nicht nur, dass das Plakat dazu übertrieben ist und dieses Aktionsbündnis damit kein bisschen besser ist als Computerspiele (sofern es jemals besser gewesen ist), nein, man hat auch nur die Chance ein Trikot zu GEWINNEN. 
Ich dachte ja erst, dass jeder der ein Spiel einwirft auch ein Trikot erhält. Dann hätte diese Aktion vielleicht sogar Chancen auf einen "Erfolg" gehabt. Aber so...


----------



## Haekksler (15. Oktober 2009)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Genau das will unsere Politik ja nicht! Das ganze wird doch nur so aufgebauscht um ein Wahlkampfthema zu haben, genauso wie mit den Kinderporno Stopp-Schild.


Ich argumentier aus der Sichter der "Gamer", auch wenn das vllt nicht ersichtlich ist, logisch das die Politiker etwas anderes wollen.
Mit den Alterbegrenzung finde würde ich es persönlich auch überzogen finden sie noch weiter hochzuschrauben, allerdings hätten wir dann Ruhe, und der ganze "Killerspiele aus deutschen Kinderstuben"-Kram hätte nicht mehr soviel Gewicht, denn ab 18 ist man nach dem Gesetz kein Kind mehr.

Bei "Gegenprotesten" von Seiten der Spieler wird es garantiert ein paar Leute geben die über die Stränge schlagen und damit ein schlechtes Bild auf den Rest werfen.


----------



## mortified_pinguin (15. Oktober 2009)

Aber da sollten wir schon wenigstens versuchen ein Zeichen zu setzen. Wir müssen zumindest versuchen die Sache irgendwie zu blockieren.

Ich find es einfach nur traurig.. Sicher ich möchte den Leuten die Angehörige verloren haben ihren Schmerz nich absprechen aber sind solche Aktionen wirklich notwendig ???

Übrigens wenn schon jemand eine Aktion plant ich wohn in der Nähe von Stuttgart und würde euch gern untertützen solang das Ganze friedlich bleibt (janz wischtisch)


----------



## Killer-Instinct (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde daneben einfach friedlich eine andere Demo machen mit dem Namen "Generationskonflikt". Und zwar, würde es dort um Eltern gehen, die keinen Bezug mehr zu ihren Kindern haben( teilweise, weil sie wegen der Arbeit selten ihre Sprösslinge sehen und teilweise, weill sie sich für ihre Kinder nicht interessieren) und sich spontanen Aktionen anschließen, damit sie Ruhe mit ihrem Gewissen haben Über ein Land, wo die Jugend nur 33%( die Bildungsausgaben sind in Dtld für ein Industrieland sowas von lächerlich, sogar Russland gibt mehr aus!) ausmacht und politisch nichts zu sagen hat und alte Säcke, die meinen alles besser zu wissen, obwohl sie mit ihren Vorstellungen und Weltanschuung der Realität nicht mehr gewachsen sind. 
Natürlich ist es einfacher auf irgendwelche Killerspiele zu schimpfen anstelle sich mit den wirklichen Problemen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Oktober 2009)

Lustig das die bösen Killerspiele mal wieder dran sind, Waffen zu entsorgen wäre aber vielleicht noch sinnvoller gewesen. Naja, OK so ein Spiel kann auch gefährlich sein, insofern man es jemandem an den Kopf wirft und ihn im Auge oder so trifft.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (15. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lustig das die bösen Killerspiele mal wieder dran sind, Waffen zu entsorgen wäre aber vielleicht noch sinnvoller gewesen. Naja, OK so ein Spiel kann auch gefährlich sein, insofern man es jemandem an den Kopf wirft und ihn im Auge oder so trifft.


Ein Löffel ist eine kalte Waffe nach deren Logik


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. Oktober 2009)

Du hast es erfasst. Wir Jungen Leute sind alle eh nur Unmotivierte Einfalls und Potentialslose Idioten.
Grünschnäbel nennen sie uns. Aber selber keinen Plan von Irgendwas haben, und wenn man sie darauf hinweist sind wir auch noch dumme "Gören" und sind frech. Das ist eine weit Verbreitete Masche bei 40+...


----------



## moe (15. Oktober 2009)

WTF??


bingo88 schrieb:


> Man sollte irgendwo auf der Erde, so möglichst weit weg (besser auf dem Mond) Idioten-Land gründen. Da kann man dann diese ganzen Labertaschen und einen Großteil der Politiker hinverfrachten. Dann haben wir endlich Ruhe vor dem Scheiß
> Da können sie dann verbrennen und verbieten was sie wollen und soviel sie wollen!



word.
ich dachte bis zum ersten april dauerts noch n bisschen.

sinnlos, einfach nur sinnlos. und peinlich nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## goofy84 (15. Oktober 2009)

die Aktion ist sinnfrei


----------



## Kurtch (15. Oktober 2009)

Also Leute haut rein. ---->   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...killerspiele-demo-am-17-10-a.html#post1191442


mal Friedliche Presänz zeigen bei den D*mmköpfen.


----------



## Anfängerle (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie praktisch dass ich aus Stuttgart komme...

    ...werd mich heimlich in den Container hocken und all diese tollen Spiele einsacken   ^^


P.S. frag mich bloss welcher Pflaumenaugust  diese Aktion ins Leben gerufen hat.
      Simone Thiess, Therapeuten und Co. gehören selbst in Therapie


----------



## uk3k (15. Oktober 2009)

pffff, pure ignoranz von Leuten, die zu dämlich sind sich mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen...Warum werden Schiessbuden auf Jahrmärkten nicht verboten? Oder Gotcha? oder Gewaltfilme im Fernsehen? oder die Bundeswehr? oder Aktionen von Leuten die denken etwas bewegen zu können, indem sie Medien verbieten, deren Konsum durch Erziehungsberechtigte kontrolliert werden sollte....Hört auf, auf Unterhaltungsmedien rumzuhacken und kümmert euch lieber darum, dass Eltern öfter mal schauen *und verstehen* was ihre Kleinen am PC machen.

[ironie]
Aber lieber Computerspiele verbieten als Verantwortung gegenüber den eigenen Kindern zeigen...
[/ironie]


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Oktober 2009)

Man müsste halt selber ne Kontraaktion starten und da denke ich sind wir viel mehr!

Wäre bestimmt geil, ist ja kaum mehr auszuhalten diese haltlosen, dummen, ahnungslosen, arroganten, aus der Luftgegriffenen Leute/Aussagen... 

So was schlechtes ey


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns is die Abkürzung BS 

Oki ich lerne auch was andres als du


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

Diese Aktion ist genau wie der Großteil der Wahlversprechen ein volliger Müll.
AM Waffengesetz, wurde da eigentlich schon was geändert?
Entschuldige, ich vergass. Unser Waffenrecht ist eines der schärfsten und bestkonntrolliertesten der welt
Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl,dass weit mehr als 90% der Politiker  Vollpfosten, Idioten und Labertaschen sind
Zum GLück darf ich bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl auch wählen, nicht nur ich, auch viele die meiner Meinung sind. DIe Zeiten von CDU/CSU sind bald vergangen. Man sieht es bereits deutlich.
Die Linke gewinnt immer mehr.
bald wird man wahrschein,ich auch die Piraten mehr in der Politik sehen, so hoffe ich es

Denn nah wie vor, mich macht so manches Rennspiel, Rollenspiel(nicht killer) oder STrategiespiel Milliarden mal aggresiver als Killerspiele.


----------



## Eisenbrett (15. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand die genau Adresse sagen, wohne bisle weiter weg, aber diesen spektakulären Schwachsinn muss ich einfach mit eigenen Augen sehen.


----------



## Jami (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich geh hin und verbrenne Sims2 (Man kann die Typen ja verhungern lassen.
Und natürlich das gute alte BOMBERMAN, das ist eins der übelsten Sorte.


----------



## Gamersware (15. Oktober 2009)

Intelligent!

Auf der Website -familien-gegen-killerspiele gefunden:

*Ziele des Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden*
... [*Verbot von Killerspielen die dazu dienen Menschen zu ermorden*]...

Bei so viel Wissen ziehe ich meinen virtuellen Hut!

Mein Beileid allen Gewaltopfern dieser Welt, 
warum auch immer Waffen in Privathaushalten gesammelt werden müssen und Schützenvereine mit Kugeln die Zeit vertreiben.
Ach ja:
und dem 1Mrd.-sten Menschen, der seit diesem Jahr wegen unserer Industriestaatenpolitik hungern muss.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wahnsinn. 
Vielleicht sollte man auch noch besseren Deutsch-Unterricht auf die Liste der Forderungen setzen, so wie einige ihrer Ziele formuliert sind.


----------



## Bucklew (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja hey, dienen Killerspiele nicht dazu Menschen zu ermorden?


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn man so eine DVD mit hoher Geschwindigkeit gegen die Kehle kriegt, kann das schon tödlich enden. 
Ansonsten ist der Punkt vollkommener Schwachsinn, und ihre Begründung ist noch nicht mal in irgendeiner Art und Weise hinterlegt. Einfach arm, wie sich dieses "Aktionsbündnis" präsentiert..


----------



## CRYztal312 (15. Oktober 2009)

Tja bald werden wir Gamer nen gelben Stern tragen, das man uns von weitem erkennt und uns aus dem Weg gehen kann.

Das is echt der Hammer, die glauben tatsächlich das die Spiele daran Schuld sind. 
Ich bin für ein Verbot der Medien die solchen Schwachsinn verbreiten. Wenn die so weiter machen werden wir echt bald kriminallisiert nur weil wir CS oder andere Spiele auf dem Rechner haben.

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter dann fahr ich dahin


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man so eine DVD mit hoher Geschwindigkeit gegen die Kehle kriegt, kann das schon tödlich enden.
> Ansonsten ist der Punkt vollkommener Schwachsinn, und ihre Begründung ist noch nicht mal in irgendeiner Art und Weise hinterlegt. Einfach arm, wie sich dieses "Aktionsbündnis" präsentiert..



Es soll ja mal den Fall gegeben haben, dass jemand, beim Crysis-Zocken der Rechner explodiert ist und ein Rotorblatt des Lüfters in seinem Kopf stecken geblieben ist.


----------



## feivel (15. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es soll ja mal den Fall gegeben haben, dass jemand, beim Crysis-Zocken der Rechner explodiert ist und ein Rotorblatt des Lüfters in seinem Kopf stecken geblieben ist.


 

es gab wohl mal eine reihe von lite on cdrom laufwerke früher, die während des betriebes aufgegangen sind, und die cds durch die gegend geflogen.
gerüchtweise.hab da jetzt keine quellen 
aber tote gabs wohl keine


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab meine Information auch bloß aus Stupidedia bezogen


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Oktober 2009)

Also langsam reichts wirklich, diese Leute haben einfach KEINE Ahnung was di da labern, Spiele die zu Amoklauf führen?? Die sollen mal auf Youtube gehen da gibts Videos von solchen die sind so krank, machen ein Spiel kaputt das die nicht mehr spielen.

Es ist ganz einfach zu verstehen wieso sowas passiert: 
Er wird gemobt, in dem Spiel sieht er eine Freiheit wo er alle erschiessen darf die er will. ABER sowas heisst nicht das nur wenn so ein Spiel gespielt wird das es gleich ein Amokläufer werden muss. 
Eher wird er sagen ne danke, im Spiel sehe ich wie getötet wird un sehr real, sowas möchte ich nicht live erleben.

Habt ihr h....losen Politiker es verstanden, oder muss man euch alles schriftlich bringen??


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es soll ja mal den Fall gegeben haben, dass jemand, beim Crysis-Zocken der Rechner explodiert ist und ein Rotorblatt des Lüfters in seinem Kopf stecken geblieben ist.


War vielleicht ein BilligNT und ein Deltalüfter.


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Oktober 2009)

was müssen meine geschundenen Augen da lesen?!


> Eltern zu sensibilisieren, dass Sie ihrer Aufsichtspflicht im Umgang mit Killerspielen ihrer Kinder nachkommen


interessant.... und was ist mit der restlichen Aufsichtspflicht? scheint egal zu sein


----------



## daywa7ker (15. Oktober 2009)

Leider bestätigt diese Aktion einfach daß, das was wir bereits wissen. Es wird für ein soziales Problem eine  Ursache gesucht. Natürlich ist es einfach ein Gewaltverherrliches Spiel als Vordergrund der Sozialen Probleme zu nehmen. Immerhin ist es ein Genre was stark verbreitet ist.

CS wird so oft als Ursache und als "Killerspiel" dargestellt, was aber eher an der Popularität des Games liegt. 

Die wirklichen Ursachen sind viel komplexer und schwieriger zu analysieren. Deshalb verkauft sich das "Dumme und geballer" viel leichter als Ursache. Es wird keiner diverse organisationen wie Schulen, Politik, Median wie Nachrichten und Film oder gar die Eltern persönlich angreifen. Da würde doch echte Gegenwehr aufkommen. 

Ich stelle mir eher die Frage, wie kommen die Täter an eine Pistole ? Bestimmt nicht aus der DVD / CD Hülle. Und warum wurde beim letzten Vorfall kein sogenantes "Killerspiel" auf dem PC gefunden?

Was ich viel schlimmer finde, ist das durch solche Aktionen nicht die wirkliche Ursache behoben wird. Selbst wenn es keine "Killerspiele" geben würde, wäre die Gewaltbereitschaft bei gewissen Menschen genauso vorhanden wie jetzt auch. 

Es ist doch Fakt das gerade Gewalt ständig um uns herum zu sehen ist. Nachrichten, Schulen, auf den Strassen - alleine was man im Internet findet ist mehr als beängstigend. Aber hier einzugreifen ist Teuer und Aufwendig. Und wie wir alle wissen sind Menschen Faul, also wird dies als Argument nach hinten geschoben.

Ich habe für das Thema nur noch ein müdes Lächeln übrig. Sollen Sie versuchen was Sie wollen. Ich bin der Festen Überzeugung das ich noch lange so Killerspiele auf meinem PC haben werde "ohne Amok zu laufen" und ich bin mir auch sicher, das ich nicht dafür eingesperrt werde.


----------



## kjlars27 (16. Oktober 2009)

Was passiert mit den Spielen?
Werden die Verbrannt wie Bücher zu Adolfs Zeiten oder Landen die bei roteerdbeere?
Ob man in denn Container steigen darf und sich welche raussuchen kann hmm.
Ich denke mal da wird wohl niemand sein COD, CS und Co. Reinwerfen wenn dann eh nur die Spiele ab FSK 12 aber sicher WOW ist ja auch ein Killerspiel und mein Papa der mit 62 Jahren WOW spielt ist natürlich auch einer.
Und ich mache mich an die Schafe  Shaun the Sheep.
Wenn das Fußballtrikot ein Originales ist gibt’s da bei ebay schon was dafür.


----------



## Anfängerle (16. Oktober 2009)

Eisenbrett schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die genau Adresse sagen, wohne bisle weiter weg, aber diesen spektakulären Schwachsinn muss ich einfach mit eigenen Augen sehen.



..aber gerne -  ist nicht weit vom Hauptbahnhof Stuttgart - max 300m 

Die Klappspaten die da hingehen um Ihre Spiele wegzuschmeissen werd ich mir wohl kaum entgehen lassen können  

      guckst Du Google maps:  

Staatsoper Stuttgart
Oberer Schloßgarten 6, 70173 Stuttgart 



Edit:  werden sicher eh nur Mütter dort auftauchen


----------



## TheP (16. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt bleibt nur noch abzuwarten wann sie die "heilige Inquisition" wieder einführen


----------



## Standeck (16. Oktober 2009)

Nicht schlecht die Aktion, da mach ich mit. Kauf mir ein billiges, uraltes und schlechtes Killerspiel und tret es dort in die Tonne. Das Trikot der Nationalmannschaft kostet ja deutlich mehr(100€) als ein Killerpspiel aus der Pyramide(10€). Ausserdem kann ich dann dort gesellschaftliche Verantwortung heucheln und mich als Aktivisten aufspielen. Darauf stehen die Frauen.


----------



## Shooter (16. Oktober 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die Aktion, da mach ich mit. Kauf mir ein billiges, uraltes und schlechtes Killerspiel und tret es dort in die Tonne. Das Trikot der Nationalmannschaft kostet ja deutlich mehr(100€) als ein Killerpspiel aus der Pyramide(10€). Ausserdem kann ich dann dort gesellschaftliche Verantwortung heucheln und mich als Aktivisten aufspielen. Darauf stehen die Frauen.




Deutet darauf hin das du Single bist ? 
Solln sie doch machen was sie wollen. Spiele sind auch nur Spiele. 
Der junge hatte garantiert schon vorher psysiche probleme und dann wurde festgestellt das er die Tage davor Killerspiele gespielt hatt. Und jetzt alles auf die Spiele schieben^^ Naja es gibt doofe Menschen, es gibt aber auch klügere Menschen. Wenn es irgendwann dann soweit ist, dass es in Deutschland nurnoch Spiele Jugendfreie Spiele gibt dann wird es Zeit zum Auswandern... 


@Edit 

Vielleicht macht ja jemand Videos oder Fotos......ist für mich leider zu weit..


----------



## Standeck (16. Oktober 2009)

Shooter schrieb:


> Deutet darauf hin das du Single bist ?



War der Honecker Kommunist? 

Ergänzend zu meinem vorigen Kommentar: Für die 100 Euro die ich für das Trikot bekomme kauf ich mir dann neue, noch viel grausamere und realistischere Killerspiele!

An die gerichtet die sich den Affentanz dort ansehen: Bitte nehmt das auf Video auf und stellt das dann auf Youtube. Das will ich sehen.


----------



## Tony-S (16. Oktober 2009)

Moooooment wuot?! Ok an sich is der Slogan ja ok, aber die Umsetzung ist seltsam..., die Schuld wird immer nur bei anderen gesucht, typisch  . Ich bin der Meinung das es zu sowas garnicht erst kommen muss, klar wirds immer Mobbing und die daraus resultierenden Probleme geben, aber dann pls bleibt zu Hause mit solchen dämlichen Aktionen, kümmert euch um euere verdammten scheiss Kinder und erzieht sie richtig. Ebenso sollten sich die Herren Lehrer mal Gedanken machen was sie falsch gemacht haben wa ..?!


----------



## fred00782 (16. Oktober 2009)

Also eines ist doch schon die ganze Zeit klar......Jeder der so eine Aktion führt wie auch unsere Politiker, macht es sich so einfach. Klar, wer soll sonst Schuld sein als die Spieler. 
die Familien, Lehrer, Mitschüler und Freunde sind das bestimmt nicht........

Normalerweise sollte wir uns alle doch endlich mal zusammtun - vergesst nicht - WIR SIND DAS VOLK........nicht die ca. 700 hanseln im Bundestag......

Warum machen wir uns nicht stark durch Gemeinschaft?


----------



## BeerIsGood (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich will da nicht hin. Denn ich habe keine Lust darauf giftige Dämpfe einzuatmen, die beim Verbrennen von Plastik entstehen 
Schade aber, dass sich auch schon nicht-Politiker zum Affen machen, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen.


----------



## Rheinlaender (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Menschen haben wieder mal einen Sündebock gesucht und ihn schnell in einer Minderheit ausgemacht. Zu ergründen warum diese Ereignisse wirklich passiert sind wirft ja auch unschöne Fragen auf deren Aufklärung Geld kostet, das für die nächste Wahl wichtiger ist.

Das Menschen im Schermz solche Aktionen in die Welt bringen kann ich noch nachvollziehen, aber das wirklich über Verbot und Kriminalisierung von PC-Spielern gesprochen wird ist für mich nicht griefbar. Offensichtlich gibt es wesentlich mehr wirklich naive Menschen in Deutschland, als ich mir je eingestehen wollte!


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich grad erst in PW gelernt habe bricht EU-Recht Länder-Recht....
Vielleicht muss man sich doch an die EU richten und damit die "Killerspiel"-Frage 
endgültig klären..... 
BTW: Die Eu ist wahrscheinlich deutlich toleranter und es würde keine Spiele
mehr geben die ab 18 und trotzdem cut sind...


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die Aktion, da mach ich mit. Kauf mir ein billiges, uraltes und schlechtes Killerspiel und tret es dort in die Tonne. Das Trikot der Nationalmannschaft kostet ja deutlich mehr(100€) als ein Killerpspiel aus der Pyramide(10€). Ausserdem kann ich dann dort gesellschaftliche Verantwortung heucheln und mich als Aktivisten aufspielen. Darauf stehen die Frauen.



1. Es ist dir hoffentlich nicht entgangen, dass unter allen Teilnehmern nur *1* einziges Trikot der Nationalmannschaft verlost wird. Die Chance, dass du es mitnehmen wirst, ist also relativ gering.
2. Stehen Frauen überhaupt nicht darauf, wenn Männer nicht zu dem stehen, was sie sagen/ tun, sprich wenn sie sich heuchlerisch verhalten. Deine Aktion mit den Mädels würde also nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Johnny05 (16. Oktober 2009)

Diese ganze Aktion ist MEINER Meinung nach völlig überzogen und völlig sinnlos.Vielleicht sollte man dieses Bündniss besser entsorgen,denn bevor man mit so einer Hetzkampagne so einen Wirbel verursacht und alle "Killerspiel"-Spieler pauschal als potentielle Amokläufer und axtschwingende Wahnsinnige verurteilt,erstmal Maul halten,Gehirn einschalten und dann informieren,aber leider wird diese unsägliche Diskussion von irgendwelchen realitätsfernen Politikern immer wieder angefacht.Armes Deutschland !!


----------



## |HBC|u552 (16. Oktober 2009)

haha, ich sag nur: deutschland-finnland!!!mich interessiert ein trikot von den den total überbezahlten nichtskönnern gar nicht. da es auch deutlich pflegebedürftiger als ne call of duty-cd ist(waschen, bügeln, usw...), werde ich mit sicherheit den teufel tun und ne 400km-reise in angriff nehmen, um mich von meiner geliebten freizeitbeschäftigung zu trennen!
bestellt bloß den container wieder ab, ich denke mal, da wird nicht mal ne aldi-tüte voll. und lasst endlich den scheiss, uns zu verurteilen, die lederpeitsche in eurem nachtschrank ist deutlich gefährlicher! fangt an, euch um eure kinder zu kümmern und sie anständig zu erziehen, dann werden sie mit sicherheit auch virtualität von realität unterscheiden können....

@Whoosaa: die 2 troddel, die sich irgendwann mal einen ego-shooter für viele taler gekauft und zu haus festgestellt haben, dass sie einfach zu noobig dafür sind und sich auch noch die mühe machen, zu diesem stand zu latschen, werden ne 50/50-chance, das trikot abzugrabbeln. sooo schlecht ist die quote gar nicht... ^^


----------



## Jor-El (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn es um deren Kinder geht werden Eltern zu Tiere.
Aber wenn es Ihnen beim trauern hilft sollen sie es machen. Nur schade das nebenan nicht Waffen gesammelt werden um sie einzustampfen.
Wer weiß, wenn mein Kind im Verkehr umkäme, würde ich vielleicht auch die Straßenverkehrordnung auf dem Marktplatz verbrennen. 
Wenn es MIR hilft...
Aber ist schon witzig was hier für helle Birnen wieder Erziehungstipps abgeben und ihre Spielesammlung verteidigen. Vermutlich sogar mit Waffengewalt.


----------



## eVAC (16. Oktober 2009)

LOL demnächst kommen dann so Spiele raus mit Rhetorik 30 % mehr Schaden Perks und so la la


----------



## eVAC (16. Oktober 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> An die gerichtet die sich den Affentanz dort ansehen: Bitte nehmt das auf Video auf und stellt das dann auf Youtube. Das will ich sehen.



oh ja bitte macht das unbedingt!!!
wenn ich in stuttgart wohnen würde, würde ich hingehen


----------



## eVAC (16. Oktober 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich wär für Flashmob, für jedes reingeschmissene Spiel einmal YEAH rufen.
> Echt toll, was in Deutschland so alles stattfindet...



LMAO!
und satanische Phrasen rückwärts sagen


----------



## Grav3 (16. Oktober 2009)

Sorry... aber --> Was für ein dummer, hirnverbrannter Bockmist die ganze Aktion --> Wer brauch so eine Aktion?!!? Eltern = Politiker ?!?!? Geht's noch?


----------



## Papa (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte nur gern mal wissen, wer bei solchen Aktionen mit macht?
Traurig aber war.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Oktober 2009)

Wer da mitmacht? Gestörte Eltern die die Schuld von sich Schieben wollen!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Oktober 2009)

man sollte vielleicht Kinder und Gestörte Verbieten 

Mobbing sollte ja ehe schon verboten sein


----------



## Namaker (16. Oktober 2009)

Schade, dass es so was nicht mal in SH gibt, dann würd ich mit ein paar Hooligans hingehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

Namaker schrieb:


> Schade, dass es so was nicht mal in SH gibt, dann würd ich mit ein paar Hooligans hingehen.


 

Und was soll das bringen, auf dumme Leute mit Gewalt reagieren


----------



## computertod (16. Oktober 2009)

@Namaker
Hooligans? Oo^^

btt:
ich hab mal interessehalber meine Mutter und heute auch meine Lehererin gefragt, was sie von der Aktion halten, Ergebnis:
Beide empfinden die Aktion als richtig! meine Lehererin meinte dann auch, das diese "Killerspiele" ja der Auslöser für solche Amokläufe sind, denn früher gabs sowas ja nicht...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Oktober 2009)

Wisst ihr was es früher auch nicht unbedingt gab? Cybermobbing, Unerträgliches gemobbe in Schulen. Früher hat man sich bei einem Streit einmal geprügelt und sich dann in Ruhe gelassen. Das alles hat sich heute verändert.


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

naja..diese eltern/lehrer usw wollen die auslöser weghaben.....eigentlich müssen sie sich selbst in die container setzen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> naja..diese eltern/lehrer usw wollen die auslöser weghaben.....eigentlich müssen sie sich selbst in die container setzen.


 

Ich glaub da ist der container doch zu klein.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde meine EGO Schooter Sammlung (keine Ahnung wie viele ich überhaupt habe) doch nicht in die Mülltonne werfen für ein  Fußballtrikot der Nationalelf (keine 10€ wert nach ihrem spiel gegen Finnland) welches ich nur vielleicht bekomme. Als nächstes soll ich noch meine DVD Sammlung von Action Filmen noch hinterher werfen für eine Mütze der Nationalelf. 

Es gibt ziemlich häufig Amokläufe nicht nur im Schulen sondern auch in Familien. Das ist einfach ein Gesellschaftliches Problem. Gewallt unter jugendlichen nimmt einfach immer mehr zu Überfälle, Köperverletzung usw...


----------



## Wolf78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ich will auch meinen Senf dazu beitragen . Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und spiele seit Jahren Shooter Games und normale Spiele halt . Ich bin noch nicht zum Amokläufer geworden und sehe auch noch keine anzeichen bei mir. Die Amokläufe die passiert sind ,sind traurig aber nicht die schuld allein von Killer Spielen (meine Meinung). Ein Spiel fängt im Kopf an , wenn ich Spiele geht es um Taktik dabei ist es mir völlig egal ob es Personen sind die dargestellt werden oder z.Bsp Eichhörnchen . 
Vielmehr sind Amokläufer Personen die sich ausgekrenzt fühlen.Und soll man dafür Spiele Hersteller zur rechenschaft ziehen. Ich denke Nein . Wenn zb.Bsp . jemand Moorhun Spielt ,warum giebt es noch keine Moorhun Amokläufer der die Hünner totschiest ? Währe ja in meinen Augen dann auch ein Killer Spiel ( die armen Hünner  ).
Die Politik und Lehrer / Erzieher sind das Problem ,die müssen soche Menschen frühzeit erkennen und denen Helfen . Stadessen schauen Sie zu wie Schüler und Kinder gemobt werden . Das es da Personen giebt die es über längeren Zeitraum nicht mehr aushalten und durchdrehen ,kann ich mir vorstellen . Aber genau diesen muss geholfen werden . Weil es aber keiner erkennt ,muss ein sündenbock her und das sind nun mal die Killer Spiele. 
Sowas fängt meist schon im Kindergarten und Elternhaus an . Früherkennung ist das Schlagwort.


----------



## Standeck (16. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 1. Es ist dir hoffentlich nicht entgangen, dass unter allen Teilnehmern nur *1* einziges Trikot der Nationalmannschaft verlost wird. Die Chance, dass du es mitnehmen wirst, ist also relativ gering.
> 2. Stehen Frauen überhaupt nicht darauf, wenn Männer nicht zu dem stehen, was sie sagen/ tun, sprich wenn sie sich heuchlerisch verhalten. Deine Aktion mit den Mädels würde also nach hinten losgehen.



3. War mein Text natürlich völlig satirisch und ironisch gemeint und sollte daher nicht darauf abgeklopft werden was man daraus umsetzen kann und was davon schwachsinn ist.

4. Solang man das Heucheln und Imponieren solange aufrecht erhält wie es viele tun, nämlich bis man mit ihr in der Kiste gelandet ist ist das Heucheln völlig zweckdienlich und schafft weniger Mühe als man die Dame für ein Leben lang für sich gewinnen will mit dem WAHREN Charakter den man hat.

5. Ich hab mich schon so oft aufgeregt über die Spielekiller und "Wissenschaftler" wie Herrn Dr. Pfeiffer das mir langsam die Lust ausgeht darüner zu quakeln. Wie wärs aber wenn ein paar Stuttgarter Gamer dorthingehen würden, ihr Beileid den Angehörigen des Amoklaufs kundtun würden und ihnen gleichzeitig zu vermitteln versuchen das Computerspiele nichts damit zu tun haben das ihre Kinder erschossen worden sind, sondern ganz vielfältige Gründe dabei eine Rolle gespielt haben. Leider werden die keinen jugendlichen pickeligen Teenager dort zu wort kommen laßen, selbst wenn er die besseren Argumente hat, da Vorurteile leider zu schön sind und das Leben einfach leichter machen.

6. Muß ich jetzt weiterarbeiten. 

LG


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

ihr dürft im übrigen nicht die pacman spieler von früher vergessen..sind alle drogenabhängige pillenschlucker während der technozeit geworden


----------



## Speed-E (16. Oktober 2009)

Mein Kommentar sieht so aus:


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Oktober 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar sieht so aus:


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


>


 
genau so


----------



## Wolf78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar sieht so aus:



Gut gemacht . 

Ich glaube das Währe das richtige Motto . Fragt sich welche Eltern Ihre Waffe da hinein werfen würden . Sind Waffen in der Realität nicht viel gefährlicher ? 
Warum muß man waffen zu Hause haben ?   Wenn Eltern sagen wir sind im Schützenverein - Ist das nicht auch eine Art von Killerspielen - auser das man nicht auf Menschen schießt . Warum muss ich als Eltern schießen lernen ( Ist man da nicht auch ein vorprogrammierter Amokläufer ) 
Das gehört verboten .


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2009)

lass das nich die amies hören! die fallen bei uns ein um uns von solch ketzerischen aussagen zu befreien und drücken jedem schüler gleich ne wumme in die hand - selbstschutz ist der weg, den wir gehen müssen! hätte jeder bei den amokläufen eine waffe gehabt, um sich und seine mitschüler schützen zu können, dann wäre es garnich so weit gekommen (und die waffenindustrie würde viel mehr geld verdienen, da immerhin viel mehr leute aus viel mehr waffen mit viel mehr patronen schießen würden)!

ne, ich hör lieber auf, sonst glaub ichs noch selber ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Oktober 2009)

dann würde bald jeder einen Panzer wollen zum Schutz wenn jeder Schüler eine Schusswaffe hätte dann würden die Erwachsenen schon P90's,M16's oder Ak74's brauchen um mit den schlecht erzogenen frechen Gören noch fertig zu werden

die beste Schlussfolgerung wäre keine Kinder keine Amokläufe so in 100 Jahren mehr


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> 3. War mein Text natürlich völlig satirisch und ironisch gemeint und sollte daher nicht darauf abgeklopft werden was man daraus umsetzen kann und was davon schwachsinn ist.



So kam er mir nicht vor. 
Egal. 



Standeck schrieb:


> 4. Solang man das Heucheln und Imponieren solange aufrecht erhält wie es viele tun, nämlich bis man mit ihr in der Kiste gelandet ist ist das Heucheln völlig zweckdienlich und schafft weniger Mühe als man die Dame für ein Leben lang für sich gewinnen will mit dem WAHREN Charakter den man hat.



Hmm.. is'n Argument.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben aber nicht so eine starke Waffenlobby wie in denn USA, da sollte so was machbar sein. Und ein Waffenverbot ist falsch, eher ein Verbot für Waffen im eigenen Haus. Daher sollten Waffen aller art am besten im Schützenverein bleiben, da kommt man nicht so leicht ran wie zuhause.


Ich hab auch ne P90, aber nur als Softair


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

Lorne wegtreten, das ist ein Befehl


----------



## Standeck (16. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> So kam er mir nicht vor.
> Egal.
> 
> 
> ...



Ironie...
Erkennt der Leser nie.

Ist ne alte Redakteurs Weisheit von den Tageszeitungsfritzen. Denke den PCGH Jungs ist er vielleicht auch geläufig. Deshalb werden Einzelmeinungen oder Satirische Texte in der Zeitung auch deutlich gekennzeichnet und von den anderen abgegrenzt. Das hab ich nicht gemacht, sorry.


----------



## Wolf78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe 2 Kinder ( 8Jahre alt und 2 Jahre alt ). Wenn wir in den Spielzeugladen gehen wollen diese schon Spielzeugpistolen haben . Genau da fängt schon die Erziehung an. Waffen auch in Spielzeugform gehören nicht in den Laden und genau so Verboten . Glücklicherweise interresiert sich gerade mein Sohn von 2 Jahren für Puppen ,das find ich echt i.O . Ich sag dann immer da hast was ordentliches zum Spielen . Später bekommst dann ne grosse Puppi .  Er freut sich dann immer wenn er der Puppe die Sachen vom leib reißen darf .


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

Ein Verbot von Spielzeugwaffen, mann kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Wolf78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Ein Verbot von Spielzeugwaffen, mann kann es auch übertreiben.



Hab schon oft gesehen das Kinder beim Spielen die Spielzeugwaffe an den Kopf eines Freundes halten und machen Peng .

Ist meine Erziehung zu streng ?   Naja ,auch wenn sie bekommen trotzdem keine .


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2009)

Es gab bereits gestern Abend den Hinweis, dass das Androhen von Amokläufen (und sei es nur zum Spaß) in diesem Forum Strafen nach sich ziehen wird. Für das reine öffentliche Aussprechen wird andernorts oft mit drakonischen Mitteln nach den Verursachern ermittelt und diese zur Rechenschaft gezogen. 

Also bitte erst darüber im Klaren sein, was hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## Wolf78 (16. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> lass das nich die amies hören! die fallen bei uns ein um uns von solch ketzerischen aussagen zu befreien und drücken jedem schüler gleich ne wumme in die hand - selbstschutz ist der weg, den wir gehen müssen! hätte jeder bei den amokläufen eine waffe gehabt, um sich und seine mitschüler schützen zu können, dann wäre es garnich so weit gekommen (und die waffenindustrie würde viel mehr geld verdienen, da immerhin viel mehr leute aus viel mehr waffen mit viel mehr patronen schießen würden)!
> 
> ne, ich hör lieber auf, sonst glaub ichs noch selber ^^




Von dennen kommt ja der mist . Waffen gehören VERBOTEN egal in welchem Land wir wohnen . Genau das was Du oben geschrieben hast währe nicht der richtige weg .


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2009)

"ne, ich hör lieber auf, sonst glaub ichs noch selber ^^" <- lesen bitte


----------



## Quat (16. Oktober 2009)

HIER HABT JA ALLE RECHT!!!
Aber gegen "Ich-BILD dir Deine Meinung", Staat und Kirche kommt hier mit diesen Sprüchen nicht an!
Schaut euch den Film "Zeitgeist" an und ihr werdet sehn was ich meine!
Lieber eine kleine Minderheit medienwirksam verdammen als die Massen auf  wecken, die man so lange eingelullt hat!


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

War schon einer dort, der schon was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Wendigo (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mal auf die Berichte der regionalen Fernsehsender gespannt. Komme aus der Gegend und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da viel los sein wird.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt wer ist so dumm und wirft da nen Spiel rein. Ich wollte ja auch hin, aber da ich noch keine Winterreifen drauf hab geht das nicht.


----------



## david430 (17. Oktober 2009)

nur so ne frage, auf dem pc des amokläufers aus winnenden hat man doch gar keine shooter gefunden oder???


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2009)

Zur Info:

Stuttgart: Amoklauf-Bündnis sammelt Killerspiele ein - Nachrichten :: Baden-Württemberg | SWR.de

Quelle SWR.de

Auch ein Radiointerview ist auf der Seite zum anhören!

MfG


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. Oktober 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> nur so ne frage, auf dem pc des amokläufers aus winnenden hat man doch gar keine shooter gefunden oder???



Wäre egal... selbst wenn nicht, würde man sagen das er bei Freunden sowas regelmäßig zockte....mh.. aber er hatte doch keine... mh.. na irgendwas wird dann in dem fall unter den teppich gekehrt.. hauptsache es kommt den jeweiligen verantwortlichen zugute.

Oder sagen wir es anders... es ist egal.. ab spätestens Winnenden hat jeder Amoklauf der passierte und noch passieren wird, was mit Killerspielen zu tun, ob der Zusammenhang passt ist dann erstmal zweitrangig..
erstmal große Augen machen, laut schreien und so tun, als ob man was verändern will/kann, und eine scheinheilige Lösung presentieren, da die richtige Lösung nicht ohne schweiss und kosten durchführbar ist


----------



## david430 (17. Oktober 2009)

Zitat:"Der Intellekt der Spieler sei nicht sehr hoch."

jetzt wirds aber richtig anmaßend , ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass diese Verallgemeinerung wirklich der wahrheit entspricht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Oktober 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> Zitat:"Der Intellekt der Spieler sei nicht sehr hoch."
> 
> jetzt wird es aber richtig anmaßend , ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass diese Verallgemeinerung wirklich der Wahrheit entspricht


Ich denke eher der Intellekt der Eltern die diese Aktion ins Leben gerufen haben ist nicht besonders hoch, die lassen ihrer Emotionen zu sehr ihr Handeln bestimmen. Erst denken dann Handeln.


----------



## DeviousRay (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich dort 2 Stunden lang. Hier mein Bericht (Aufpassen!):

Ein Junge von ca. 11 Jahren hat 2 PS2 Spiele in einen großen Container geworfen. Das waren die einzigen 2 Spiele im Container. Von der Presse waren SWR, ARD, ZDF und sogar die Bild-Zeitung da. Von der Bild hat einer immer wieder Leute angesprochen, ob diese einen SlimCase (Inhalt unbekannt) mit einem am Tintenstrahldrucker ausgedruckten Cover (Aufschrift "Staatsoper") symbolisch in die Tonne werfen wollen. Es gab auch 3 / 4 Leute, die die Spielegemeinde vertraten. Die Gespräche mit Vertretern dieser Anti-Computerspiele-Hetzkampange (so meine Meinung) haben nichts gebracht, da diese recht sturr und uneinsichtig sind. Deren Argumente waren leider nur: "Hast du schonmal ein Kind verloren?" oder "Brauchen wir wirklich solche Spiele?". Wie kann ich solch eine Person überzeugen, in größeren Zusammenhängen zu denken, als PC-Spiel böse, weil...ist halt so?!

Diese Aktion war meiner Meinung nach nicht den Aufwand wert. Ältere Generationen, die versuchen der jüngeren Generation einzureden, diese seien schlecht, weil... Früher war alles viel besser.
Find ich auch: Früher (vor ca. 14 Jahren) wurde man noch gemobbt (genäselt und verprügelt) weil man Ausländer, ein Ossi, ein besserwissserischer Klugsch***er war. Ich kann da aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Und siehe da, ich spiele seit mehr als 10 Jahren recht exzessiv Shooter und habe dennoch KEIN Bedürfnisse nach Tot und Zerstörung.

Schaut mal die regionalen Nachrichten, vielleicht wird ja dort über eine besonders erfolgreiche Aktion gegen Killerspiele berichtet.

DeviousRay


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. Oktober 2009)

Zitat von SWR.de
*Schober hatte sich überlegt, für die Aktion einen privaten Sicherheitsdienst zu engagieren, weil es im Bündnis Bedenken wegen möglicher Übergriffe gebe.* Es seien mehr als 200 ablehnender Mails eingegangen. Schober vermutet die Absender der Mails in der Computerspiel-Lobby. 
---

Schizophren hätten wir schonmal in kleinem Ansatz wegen 200 Mails und einem hackerangriff wie sie jeder bekommt, der irgendwas öffentlich macht
Traumatisiert sind sie auch durch den Verlust den sie leider erleiden mussten.
Rachegefühle sogar gegenüber nicht lebenden Formen (Spiele) haben sie auch
Eine Art Gott-Gefühl haben sie auch da sie denken sie seien besser und wüssten alles und scheren alle über einen Kam...

Wir sehen auf diesem potenzielle Amokläufer der älteren Generation umschwärmt von Medien und Presse 

Nicht ernst zu nehmen, aber ich finds zu peinlich für die Container-Leute.

P.S.: Das Banner stoppt den Trauer-terror find ich mehr als ok... Trauern soll und darf man... aber die Weise ist schon etwas heftig diskriminierend auf seltsame art und weise


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn einer Bilder oder Videos hat, wäre das echt gut.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab weder auf tagesschau.de noch auf SWR3.de etwas über die Aktion gesehen!


----------



## non_believer (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich schlage vor das alle Leut rund um Stuttgart heut noch mal dort hingehen und ihre Schlager und Volksmusik CD's in den COntainer werfen weil diese Form von Musik an Körperverletzung grenzt und Hirnerweichhung verursacht! 

Im Ernst: Was soll solch ein Aktion? Es ist Populismus und die Initiatoren und Befürworter eben dieser werden weiterhin stur ihre Argumente (siehe "DeviousRay") zum Besten geben und nie für einen Dialog mit Spielern zu diesem Thema bereit sein. Alles verbrennen, zerstören, verbieten und zensieren was nicht in ihre heile Welt und dem dazugehörigen Weltbild passt. 

Das aber die Gründe für solche Taten eben auch durch Ignoranz der Gesellschaft, Mobbing in der Schule/Uni/Arbeit, Vernachlässigung seitens der Eltern und schlichtes Nichtwissen und Nichtauseinandersetzung mit dem Thema "Computerspiele" entstehen, ist den Aktionisten scheinbar nicht bewusst oder wird erfolgreich verdrängt. Ich kann diese Diskussion um "Killer" und deren "Spiele" echt nicht mehr hören und lesen. Man sollte sich um weitaus wichtigere Problem kümmern als ständig Gamer wegen ihres Hobbys zu diffamieren und in eine Schublade mit Schwervberbrechern und sonstigem Abschaum zu werfen und diese so zu behandeln.


*Achtung Ironie!!!*

Ich möchte ein Initiative gegen Nachmittagstalkshows, Rosamunde Pilcher Romanverfilmungen, schlechte bis sehr schlechte Musik und gegen allgemeine Volksverdummung ins Leben rufen! Das ganze soll unter dem Slogan "_Ich wehre mich gegen eine bunte Gänseblümchen-Welt_" laufen und hoffentlich eine Menge Mitmacher zum mitmachen bewegen! 


In diesem Sinne...Regenrinne...und immer dran denken: ISS NIEMALS GELBEN SCHNEE!!!


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ich hab weder auf tagesschau.de noch auf SWR3.de etwas über die Aktion gesehen!



Auf der normalen SWR Homepage steht etwas.
Hatte es hier auch schon verlinkt:
Stuttgart: Amoklauf-Bündnis sammelt Killerspiele ein - Nachrichten :: Baden-Württemberg | SWR.de


----------



## AMD_Killer (17. Oktober 2009)

Zum Glück sind schon gegen Masnahmen getroffen worden für killerspiele.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

Der Hardy Schober ist doch nicht ganz sauber, was der macht grenzt ja schon fast an einer Hetzjagt gegen Spieler.
Weil Spiele töten keine Menschen. Und wenn der so was auch wo anders machen will, hoffe ich mal das es da auch ne Gegendemo gibt.


----------



## david430 (17. Oktober 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> *Achtung Ironie!!!*
> 
> Ich möchte ein Initiative gegen Nachmittagstalkshows, Rosamunde Pilcher Romanverfilmungen, schlechte bis sehr schlechte Musik und gegen allgemeine Volksverdummung ins Leben rufen! Das ganze soll unter dem Slogan "_Ich wehre mich gegen eine bunte Gänseblümchen-Welt_" laufen und hoffentlich eine Menge Mitmacher zum mitmachen bewegen!



mich hast du als mitstreiter! deine genannten punkte regen mich auch schon seit geraumer zeit auf, und für sind das höllenqualen, denen man in den medien ausgesetzt ist


----------



## DeviousRay (17. Oktober 2009)

_In den aufgestellten Müllcontainer hatten bis zum frühen Nachmittag vor allem Jugendliche bei der Aktion der "Familien gegen Killerspiele" etwa zwei Dutzend Computerspiele wie das umstrittene Counter-Strike weggeworfen._

Ist ja verrückt. Die Veranstaltung lief seit 10 Uhr morgens. Kurz vor 11 war ich da. Als ich in den Container geschaut habe, waren nur die 2 Spiele drin. Wo sind die etwa 2 Dutzend inkl. CS hin?


----------



## david430 (17. Oktober 2009)

ham wahrscheinlich die veranstalter beim nächstgelegenen elektrofachhandel alle pyramiden games gekauft und die da reingeworfen, damits nach mehr ausschaut, ich mein wer wirft schon dinge weg, für die er geld bezahlt hat. ich mein, es wird sich immer über die enormen verschwendungen ausgelassen, und dort soll man einfach so spiele wegwerfen, die im fall von cs 29€ gekostet haben. und das für die chance ein leppisches t-shirt zu bekommen. in welcher welt leben die denn?????????


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Oktober 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> ham wahrscheinlich die veranstalter beim nächstgelegenen elektrofachhandel alle pyramiden games gekauft und die da reingeworfen, damits nach mehr ausschaut, ich mein wer wirft schon dinge weg, für die er geld bezahlt hat. ich mein, es wird sich immer über die enormen verschwendungen ausgelassen, und dort soll man einfach so spiele wegwerfen, die im fall von cs 29€ gekostet haben. und das für die chance ein leppisches t-shirt zu bekommen. in welcher welt leben die denn?????????


meine CSS CD aka Half Life 2 CD könnte ich auch wegschmeißen brauche ich dank Steam ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Oktober 2009)

@ non_believer

Ja da mach ich gern mit bei der Iniative


----------



## Wolf78 (17. Oktober 2009)

Was passiert mit dem Spielen im Container . Die wollen bestimmt selber zocken . 

Ne . Im ernst : Wir als Spieler sollen uns von unseren Spielen verabschieden . Ist jeder Spieler ein gleich Amokläufer ? Nein 

Was machen wir wenn die Spiele verboten werden ?  Zocken wir dann nur noch Pinball oder Super Mario . 

Langsam kommt man sich unterdrückt vor ,alles wird einen vorgeschrieben . Wo soll das noch enden . Es wird immer schlimmer in dem Land hier. 

Was singen wir da 

Freiheit Freiheit ist die einzige die fehlt 
Freiheit Freiheit ist die einzige die fehlt 
der Mensch ist leider nicht naiv 
der Mensch ist leider primitiv 
Freiheit Freiheit wurde wieder abbestellt !!!!


----------



## Lindt (17. Oktober 2009)

DeviousRay schrieb:


> _In den aufgestellten Müllcontainer hatten bis zum frühen Nachmittag vor allem Jugendliche bei der Aktion der "Familien gegen Killerspiele" etwa zwei Dutzend Computerspiele wie das umstrittene Counter-Strike weggeworfen._
> 
> Ist ja verrückt. Die Veranstaltung lief seit 10 Uhr morgens. Kurz vor 11 war ich da. Als ich in den Container geschaut habe, waren nur die 2 Spiele drin. Wo sind die etwa 2 Dutzend inkl. CS hin?


2 Dutzend sind auch nur 24. Das wird in einem großen Container sicherlich ärmlich aussehen....^^


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Oktober 2009)

Habe vorhin folgende Email an diese "Initiative Amoklauf winnenden" geschrieben:



Spoiler



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

auf Ihrer Homepage bin ich unter der Rubrik "Ziele" auf den Satz "Verbot von Killerspielen die dazu dienen Menschen zu ermorden" gestoßen. 

Inwiefern dienen "Killerspiele" dazu? Geben sie eine Anleitung, wie Jugendliche Waffen benutzen können? Dazu zählt mMn: erst einmal eine Waffe sich zu beschaffen, diese Waffe laden zu können und auch das Zielen. 

Ersteres wird sehr schwierig. Waffengeschäfte verkaufen einem 16 jährigen keine Waffen, zweites kann nur bewerkstelligt werden, wenn es irgendwo (im Fernsehen zB.) zur Darstellung gebracht wird. Letzteres wird auch nicht in "Killerspielen" gezeigt, da dort die Waffen zu 95% "vor sich hergetragen" wird.

Des Weiteren ist es eine Schande eine solche Hetze gegen Computerspieler zu starten, nur um sich medial zu Provilieren, was unter anderem auch diverse Politiker veranstaltet haben. 

Sinnlose Äußerungen, weil sich niemand mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt hat, kann keiner gebrauchen und dient einzig allein der Tatsache, das Eltern verunsichert werden. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin 24 Jahre alt, spielte früher auch diese sogenannten "Killerspiele, höre Metal, war in gewissem Maße Aussenseiter in der Schule und würde laut Medien zu 100% in das Profil passen. 

Weshalb aber denke ich nicht einmal daran, so etwas zu tun? Weil ich eine gute Erziehung genossen habe und ein soziales Umfeld hatte. 

Merken Sie etwas? Es geht darum, das Kinder/Jugendliche ein gutes Umfeld brauchen. Wenn jemand nicht beachtet wird, wenn sich niemand um einen kümmert, tritt Gleichgültigkeit und Verbitterung ein. Das macht denn Hass aus, nicht irgendwelche Pixel und Daten.

Es sollten sich die Menschen mal an ihre eigene Nase fassen, bevor ein Sündenbock (Computerspiele) symbolisiert wird und in einer sinnlosen Hetzaktion wie "Killerspiele in den Müllcontainer schmeißen um sie zu vernichten" endet. Das gleicht der Bücherverbrennung im dritten Reich.

Wenn schon Gewaltspiele verboten werden sollten, dann auch gleichermaßen Actionfilme, Horrorbücher und -Bilder. Die Fantasie ist nämlich stärker als das Interagieren bei vielen jungen Menschen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp



Falls dazu noch ein Diskussionsthread notwendig sein soll, kann ein Mod diesen bitte erstellen oder mich einfach anschreiben


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin folgende Email an diese "Initiative Amoklauf winnenden" geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bringt dir rein gar nix ich hab mit denen vorgestern telefoniert; die werden dir nicht antworten.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ach, mir war grad langweilig und wollte denen halt einfach mal meine Meinung erzählen. Ich gehen netmal im Traum davon aus, das die anworten


----------



## Wolf78 (17. Oktober 2009)

Fragt sich nur warum sie nicht Antworten ?


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Oktober 2009)

Keine Gegenargumente, wie es bei viele "Befürwortern" so ist, die sich nicht mit dem Thema explizit auseinander gesetzt haben.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2009)

Wolf78 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur warum sie nicht Antworten ?



Weil die mit Mails überschwemmt werden. Ich hab mit denen wie gesagt telefoniert (auf Seite 10 hab ich das Gespräch mal aufgezeichnet).
Bei denen rufen auch ständig Leute an.


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2009)

Einmal das und 2. haben die sich in ihrer Meinung doch längst festgelegt. Die Motivation eine konstruktive Diskussion zu führen dürfte daher gegen Null gehen. Frei nach dem Motto "Wir haben sowieso recht, Spiele=böse".


----------



## computertod (17. Oktober 2009)

die aktion läuft ja jetzt noch ne halbe stunde, könnte mal jemand hingehen und schauen wieviele Spiele wirklich drinliegen? oder ist vielleicht gerade jemand dort, der was berichten könnte?
würde mich nämlich schon interessieren


----------



## .Mac (17. Oktober 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR8FMLw5IR4
Ich heul gleich!!!!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. Oktober 2009)

.Mac schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR8FMLw5IR4
> Ich heul gleich!!!!




Das ist ja nichtmal eine 1/10 Aldi Tasche Voll...
Da sieht man dass das Schwachsinn war!


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

ganz schön voll


----------



## computertod (17. Oktober 2009)

meine Mutter meinte gerade, dass die ihn halt gerade erst ausgelehrt haben als sie das video gesehen hat^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. Oktober 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> meine Mutter meinte gerade, dass die ihn halt gerade erst ausgelehrt haben als sie das video gesehen hat^^



Mhm, sag bescheid wenn sie eingesehen hat dass das alles ist was eingeworfen wurde.


----------



## Wolf78 (17. Oktober 2009)

Zitat aus dem Telef .

Dann musste ich mir wieder irgendwas über gewisse Studien anhören, die _"klar aussagen, dass "Killerspiele", für gewisse Leute schädlich sind und daher ein Verbot angemessen erscheint". 


Wie Testet man in solchen Studien ? Vor allem welche Personenkreis ? Wo finde ich infos über solche Studien ? Für gewisse Leute schädlich sein und daher das Verbot . Was soll diese Ausage  - Bezieht sich wieder auf den getesteten Personenkreis ? ( Die haben bestimmt irgendwo im Jugendknast geteste .)
Wir sind alle solche Spiele und wir sind trotzdem ein nettes Volk .  Vieleicht müssen wir in zukunft erst zum Phsychator und uns eine Bescheinigung ausstellen lassen das wir solch ein Spiel spielen dürfen . 
Da sollen die auch die Bundeswehr u.s.w abschaffen ,da bekommt man ja gezeigt wie man mit einer Waffe umgeht . ( Ich war beim Bund . Transport von Racketen und Munition war meine Aufgabe ) Mit schafer Waffe ( Gewehr) bei diesen Transporten . Vorher muste ich Pycho Test´s machen um mit scharfer Waffe fahren zu dürfen .





_


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Oktober 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Das ist ja nichtmal eine 1/10 Aldi Tasche Voll...
> Da sieht man dass das Schwachsinn war!


liegt da Anno 1503 drin ? sieht so aus...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. Oktober 2009)

Wo siehst du da denn Anno 1503...?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Oktober 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da denn Anno 1503...?


über dem play button rechts

sehen kann man es zwar nicht wirklich aber es könnte zumindestens Anno sein...

blau und innen im oberen Bereich braunes Viereck und die Packung ist aus Papier sieht jedenfalls für mich so aus und ich kenne kein anderes Cover was so aus sieht


----------



## Tamio (17. Oktober 2009)

Wahnsinn dieser Erfolg der Aktion *Von lachen die Tränen wegwisch*


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch ein gutes Zeichen. Offenbar wird der ganze Mist der über "Killerspiele" verbreitet wird nicht allzu ernst genommen. Wenn die Presse und Politik das mitbekommt, wird vielleicht das eine oder andere mal doch etwas differenzierter Berichtet anstatt Hirnlose Stimmungsmache zu verbreiten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Oktober 2009)

Voll Geil zwei spiele 
 Ich wäre in das Teil rein und hätte mir das raus genommen und selber gehalden....


----------



## Selene (17. Oktober 2009)

.Mac schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR8FMLw5IR4
> Ich heul gleich!!!!



ich hau mich weg,  
die aktion war der größte reinfall

zum glück scheinen manche leute doch zu verstehen, das Killerspiele nicht gleich zum Killer machen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Oktober 2009)

allein die Ego Shooter und Horror Shooter usw. Killer Spiele zu nennen gehört eigentlich verboten

allerhöchstens Pixelfiguren-Killer Games kann man die nennen

und wenn man die dann immer noch Verbieten will muss man diesen Figuren Menschen Rechte geben aber dann auch den Tieren und Pflanzen


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt würde ich gerne mal die Reaktion der Verantwortlichen sehen.


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> allein die Ego Shooter und Horror Schooter usw. Killer Spiele zu nennen gehört eigentlich verboten
> 
> allerhöchstens Pixelfiguren-Killer Games kann man die nennen
> 
> und wenn man die dann immer noch Verbieten will muss man diesen Figuren Menschen Rechte geben aber dann auch den Tieren und Pflanzen


 
jo, das stimmt. erst sollte man lebenslange haftstrafe für tierkiller, wie diese pferdeschlitzer fordern bevor man sich gegen virtuelle pixelmännchen ausläßt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Oktober 2009)

> Jetzt würde ich gerne mal die Reaktion der Verantwortlichen sehen.


Two-Face könnte ja mal da anrufen 


> allein die Ego Shooter und Horror Schooter usw. Killer Spiele zu nennen gehört eigentlich verboten
> 
> allerhöchstens Pixelfiguren-Killer Games kann man die nennen



Deiner Meinung ! Man macht ja nix anders außer auf mit einen aus Polygonen bestehendes Gewehr oder sonst was für eine Waffe zu schissen/Schlage/werfen/usw.


----------



## Altair94 (17. Oktober 2009)

Alter war das ein reinfall... lol is das geil.


----------



## PCTom (17. Oktober 2009)

unsere Zunkunft 

KILLERSPIELE HMMM SPINNEN SIE

SCHEISS EGAL


----------



## Peddaa (17. Oktober 2009)

Sowas von lächerlich. 
Ich frage mich, ob es wirklich nötig gewesen ist einen so großen Container dafür zu bestellen. Ein flacher hätte es auch getan. Oder eine größere Aschentonne. Das Geld hätte man wirklich spenden können. Naja...

Gab es bei Abgabe von Sims eigentlich auch ein Los? Schließlich ist das ein sehr realistisches Killerspiel: Killerspiel ? Stupidedia
Erst gerade erzählte meine Schwester, dass sie auch schon mal einen Mord geplant hat um einen Sim-Konkurrenten auszuschalten.


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich fände es cool mit dem Aufkleber, wenn es den auch als T-Shirt gäbe, dann würde ich's mir holen.


----------



## dbenzhuser (17. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem, die Presse hat ihre Bilder von massenweise Killerspiele abgebenden Jugendlichen ja bekommen ... öhm, naja, irgendwie jedenfalls. Hoffe die haben den lieben Kleinen zumindest was gezahlt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW68hN9LTGo


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

aber immerhin war es sicher eine spannende verlosaktion! und als trostpreis gabs sicher 2 spiele die man aus einem container ziehen durfte...


----------



## Dennisth (17. Oktober 2009)

Ok ich lache jetzt einfach nur mal 

/Ironie on

Tja liebe Eltern ist wohl shice wenn ihr merkt, dass EURE Kinder mit am Amoklauf schuld sind und NICHT die Killerspiele.  Lernen tun die eh nicht draus.

/Ironie Off

Meine Meinung:
Ich empfinde für die Eltern kein Mitleid mehr.  Die haben selber Versagt und wollten es Computerspielen anhängen. Ganz ehrlich? Auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache ABER ich finde, dass die Eltern wohl nur trauer und sonstiges geheuchelt haben. Sind die doch selber schuld, was da passiert ist. Wer hat den Amokläufer gemobbt? Wer hat es den Kindern beigebracht? Wer schiebt die Schuld jetzt weg? 

Ihr könnt mich gerne als "Asi/gefühlslos/herzlos/usw." hinstellen ABER ich wurde auch in der Schule nur gemobbt. Also ich weiß wie es ist. 

Ich würde ja gerne noch was schreiben aber das würden die Mods nicht gerne sehen und 2. gehört das nicht in ein Forum mit "Klasse".

@Topic:
Ja genau Bücherverbrennung... ähhh hopla Killerspieleverbrennung. Wann bekommen wir ne "Binde" und speziele "Lager" zum "terapieren"? 

Ich hole mal meine CDs (Kugeln) und Hüllen (Magazine) und lade damit meinen PC (Waffe). Die frage ist nur folgende: WO kann man am PC abdrücken? 

Ich gehe dann mal weiter Pixel "töten". 

PS: Bei diesem Beitrag sind Buchstaben umgekommen, da der Autor sich vertippt hatte und diese vom Anglitz der Welt tilgen musste.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Haemi (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Spiele wurden wahrscheinlich von Fussballfans reingeworfen oder von ein par Leuten die sich dachten wenn sie das T-Shirt gewinnen, können sie es über eBay verkaufen und sich dafür 5 neue Spiele holen. haha


----------



## nr-Thunder (17. Oktober 2009)

[Sarkasmus]
Habt ihr nicht verstanden worum es wirklich geht? Den Eltern ist einfach nur Langweilig und sie wollen mal testen wie diese Killerspiele sind. Jedes Spiel das in den Container geworfen wird beanspruchen sie für sich und machen erstmal ne mega lan mit Gegendemonstranten
[/Sarkasmus]
Tja, es muss ja immer einen Schuldigen geben oder einen Auslöser für alles.
Dazu zählt ein gestörtes Familienverhäldnis nicht da dies kein einschneidender Punkt sondern es sich dabei um einen längeren Zeitraum andauernden Prozess handelt, der durch ein zeitlich unbestimmtes hervorrufen von psychischen Problemen nicht als direkter Anhaltspunkt zur Lösung darstellt. Kaputte Familienverhältnisse kann man nun mal nicht einfach in die Tonne treten...oder doch, dann jedoch nur im metaphorischen Sinne.
Bestimmt geht es den Kindern viel besser indem man ihnen ihre Spiele wegnimmt und ihnen sagt, dass sie jetzt sicher sind und nicht mehr einen Amoklauf begehen können/werden...


----------



## Genim2008 (17. Oktober 2009)

dbenzhuser schrieb:


> Kein Problem, die Presse hat ihre Bilder von massenweise Killerspiele abgebenden Jugendlichen ja bekommen ... öhm, naja, irgendwie jedenfalls. Hoffe die haben den lieben Kleinen zumindest was gezahlt
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW68hN9LTGo



Ja, dazu braucht man ja echt nichts mehr sagen. Das fasst alle hier genannten Punkte zusammen . So was sollte mal in den Medien laufen. Aber nein, dann sieht man wie 2 Kinder ( irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Mädchen noch nie ein "Killerspiel" gespielt hat) welche schön artig die bösen Spiele wegwerfen.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal die (verkürzte) Sicht des SWR (aus den Nachrichten kurz vor 20:00h).

Video:
Sendung vom 17.10.2009 - SWR Fernsehen :: Baden-Württemberg aktuell | SWR.de

Das Thema wird bei etwa Minute 4.15 angeschnitten
Also ein bisschen spulen


Die Meinung der Badischen Zeitung. Fast 1zu1 mit der der SWR Seite gleich.
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/stuttgart-killerspiele-in-den-muell--21140762.html
Wer schreibt von wem ab? Oder nehmen alle die Nachrichten von dpa o.ä.?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

In den ZDF Nachrichten wurde kurz darüber berichtet. Also der „Bündnis-Vorstand“ (keine Ahnung wie der heißt) erzählte dass man bei heutigen Spielen zwischen Realität und Fiktion kaum Unterscheiden könne. Wenn dem so ist sollte er mal ein Psychiater aufsuchen. Dann wurde kurz GTA4, und Counterstrike gezeigt  und ein ca.12 jährigen der zwei Spielen in den Container warf (das sind wohl die zwei welche auf den Clips sind die es hier im Forum gibt). Was für einen riesige Menge dafür hätte auch ein Eimer gereicht aber ich glaube der gewinnt das T-Shirt.

Am besten war noch einen Kommentar der „Gegendemonstraten“  (Piraten Partei“). Man würde zwischen den Spielern nicht unterscheiden. Ganz Toll also zocke ich Anno 1503 bin ich normal aber sobald ich Fallout 3 zocke jemand anderes.

mfg Tomy


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Oktober 2009)

Oh man ich lache mich weg wenn ich das von SWR sehen musss 

Das kann man mal sehen das die kein plan haben !
Und die zwei kinder haben zu 100% noch nie im leben eine Shoohter gespielt


----------



## Selene (17. Oktober 2009)

So macht man aus einer Aktion, die voll in die Hose ging, noch ein Spektakel, indem man den Leuten weismacht, dass dies heute ein voller Erfolg war.



das ist schlichtweg erbärmlich


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal der Link von ZDF heute.de Nachrichten - Startseite


----------



## CentaX (17. Oktober 2009)

"Es geht im Prinzip nur um die Spiele, die dazu gemacht wurden, ääh, die Hemmschwelle beim Militär runterzusetzen und die jetzt, ääh, eben auch der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt wird zum Spielen und, ääh, ich denke, dass ist nicht notwendig, dass Jugendliche das spielen."

Das ist so genial-dämlich, das hau ich mir direkt mal mit Link zum Video in die Signatur.


----------



## thysol (17. Oktober 2009)

Oh mein Gott, sind die dumm.
Gluecklicherweise lebe ich in Irland wo kaum jemand was gegen Killerspiele hat.


----------



## Selene (17. Oktober 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Hier mal der Link von ZDF heute.de Nachrichten - Startseite



das ZDF beleuchtet wenigstens Mal beide Seiten, zeigt aber trotzdem nicht wie die Aktion letztendlich ausgegangen ist


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ist dort nichts Aufregendes Passiert. Die meisten Leute haben diese Aktion mit einfach Ignoriert. Man sieht ja überall max. zwei Kinder.

Eigentlich haben sich dort alle nur zum Eimer gemacht


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2009)

ach du meine fresse sind die nur noch gestrahlt? was soll sowas bringen? ausser aufmerksamkeit ja mal nichts weiter, man man die haben alle zuviel freizeit


----------



## Fabian (17. Oktober 2009)

Sinnlose,peinliche Aktion...
Und was macht man jetzt mit den Spielen,das gleiche wie mit alter Militärausrüstung/Militärwaffen?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufen um den Container zu bezahlen.


----------



## LuXon (17. Oktober 2009)

> "Es geht im Prinzip nur um die Spiele, die dazu gemacht wurden, ääh, die Hemmschwelle beim Militär runterzusetzen und die jetzt, ääh, eben auch der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt wird zum Spielen und, ääh, ich denke, dass ist nicht notwendig, dass Jugendliche das spielen."
> 
> Das ist so genial-dämlich, das hau ich mir direkt mal mit Link zum Video in die Signatur.



Ist sogar besser als: "Soll Asterix und Obelix verboten werden? Denn in diesen Spielen geht es nur darum, dass eine Drogennehmende Rebellengruppe jagt auf Ausländer macht und sie verprügelt, so brutal wie möglich. Und das ohne Grund."

(Das wurde von einem User gepostet, der sich über das Gehetze lustig macht^^)


die Medien sollen die Armen, Unwissenden und Älteren leute nicht blossstellen.
Wenn die nur wüssten wie wir über die lachen


----------



## Selene (17. Oktober 2009)

welche spiele 
das waren wahrscheinlich eh nur leere Plastikhüllen


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2009)

also habs video noch mal gesehn war wohl echt ein anno game lol


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

Das eine Game ist eines von Electronic Arts.


----------



## CentaX (17. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man an dem USK- Zeichen sehen kann, handelt es sich ganz sicher um ein Killerspiel, sonst wär es ja nicht rot... äh, einen Moment, roooot?
Weiß jemand zufälligerweise, was das für ein Spiel ist?^^


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

ich habs Def Jam  Fight For NY  für PlayStation 2


----------



## CentaX (17. Oktober 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> ich habs Def Jam  Fight For NY  für PlayStation 2



Stimmt.
Was für ein Killerspiel.
Da gibts nichtmal Waffen. 
(Soweit ichs weiß)
Verbieten wir Boxen im Fernsehen... 
(Ok, etwas krasser ist das Spiel wohl schon^^)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das vom ZDF recht gut gemacht aber der kerl der da laber das die gegen die REALEN spielen wo nicht mehr von Echt und Umecht unterscheiden kann!

Wir sind erst in 10 bis 15 Jahren so weit das man nicht weiß was vom Pc kommt was real ist....der typ is so dumm!!!


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Wir sind erst in 10 bis 15 Jahren so weit das man nicht weiß was vom Pc kommt was real ist....der typ is so dumm!!!



Ich sehe das ganze pessimistischer und rede von 20-40 Jahren.

Klar, diese Journalisten haben sich noch nie näher mit diesem Thema befasst und meinen, die Technik sei bloß vom Anschauen her der Realität ähnlich.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

Bei zweiten gibts zwei Möglichkeiten entweder ist das ein Wii Spiele  oder ein sehr altes Pc Game welche Heutzutage für wenige Euro erhältlich sind. Ich finde im meiner Sammulng keinen Shooter mit weißer Hülle.


----------



## wulfskin (17. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Diskutanten,

es war nicht schwer vorherzusehen, dass diese Aktion auf wenig Zustimmung in diesem Forum stoßen wird. Man kann über den Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Aktion gerne streiten, allerdings sollte das auf vernünftiger und sachlicher Basis erfolgen. Doch was hier geschrieben wird reicht von einfachen Unwahrheiten und Unfug bis Verhöhnung der Opfer und deren Familien. Aufgrund der Länge und der sehr vielen gleichartigen wie ebenso inhaltslosen Beiträge, habe ich nicht alle Beiträge gelesen. Trotzdem halte ich den Auszug dennoch für repräsentativ:

Unfug:
fresh_dumbledore schreibt:


> "Sowas bezeichne ich schon fast als Rassissmus. [...]"


bingo88 schreibt:


> "Man sollte irgendwo auf der Erde, so möglichst weit weg (besser auf dem Mond) Idioten-Land gründen. [...]
> Da können sie dann verbrennen und verbieten was sie wollen und soviel sie wollen!"


Invisible schreibt:


> "[...] und ich hoffe dass die wissen das das ganze Sondermüll ist der bei der entsorgung ziemlich teuer kommt im gegensatz zu gelbem sack"


Verhöhnung:
Godisgay schreibt:


> "Es gibt so einen Spruch: "In Winnenden bei den Spinnenden!"


Dennisth schreibt:


> "Ich empfinde für die Eltern kein Mitleid mehr. Die haben selber Versagt und wollten es Computerspielen anhängen. Ganz ehrlich? Auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache ABER ich finde, dass die Eltern wohl nur trauer und sonstiges geheuchelt haben. Sind die doch selber schuld, was da passiert ist. Wer hat den Amokläufer gemobbt? Wer hat es den Kindern beigebracht? Wer schiebt die Schuld jetzt weg?"


nr-thunder schreibt ironisch:


> "Habt ihr nicht verstanden worum es wirklich geht? Den Eltern ist einfach nur Langweilig und sie wollen mal testen wie diese Killerspiele sind. Jedes Spiel das in den Container geworfen wird beanspruchen sie für sich und machen erstmal ne mega lan mit Gegendemonstranten"


Einer der wenigen, die sich etwas kritischer mit der Aktion ausseinander setzen ist JOJO. Er schreibt:


> Was hier einige von Euch loslassen ist einfach nur geschmacklos. Volksverhetzung? An den Container pissen!?
> 
> Ob es nun die viel beschrieben Killerspiele waren oder nicht. Wir hier, die sich Menschen nennen, sollten einmal über die Betroffenen und ihre Hinterbliebenen nachdenken!


Was hier insgesamt übersehen wird: Der Verein, der hinter dieser Aktion steckt, hat nirgends behauptet, dass Killerspiele für den Amoklauf die Ursache gewessen sein soll. Wer das unterstellt, der lügt. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich kann auf keiner der Seiten Mutmaßungen über die Ursachen erkennen. Vielleicht ist das auch richtig, weil so eine unbegreifliche und erklärbare Tat eben genau dies ist: unerklärbar. Und Meinungen wie jene von NCphalon ("Grundgesetze werden gebrochen") oder computertod ("Volksverhetzung") zeigen was für eine verzerrte Warnehmung mitunter herrscht: In welcher Form wird durch diese Aktion und deren Forderung irgendwelche Gesetze gebrochen? Was hat das mit Volksverhetzung zu tut? 

Wenn man sich die Forderungen des Vereins mal anschaut, erkenne ich durchaus vieles Wünschenswerte:
- Gewaltprävention an Schule
- Besserer Jugenschütz im Internet
(um nur ein zwei konkrete Beispiele zu nennen).

Insgesamt zeigen die meisten Beiträge hier nur eines: Kaum kommt die Forderung nach einem Verbot, erfolgt wie automatisch sofort ein Aufschrei in der Gaming-Gemeide (zu der ich lange Zeit auch gehört habe). Es wird einfach nur losgeschrien, nicht groß gedacht, nicht groß arumentiert. Es ist einfach nur (im übertragenen Sinne) laut, wahrscheinlich um möglichst andere Meinungen zu überdecken oder gar schon im Keim zu ersticken. Dabei könnte man doch auch Fragen: Gibt es ein Recht auf Killerspiele (= Spiele mit der Absicht möglichst viele Menschen umzubringen)? Reicht es nicht schon, wenn man Gewalt durch das Fernsehen passiv konsumieren kann? Gibt es nicht auch genug andere virtuelle und nichtvirtuelle Aktivitäten neben Killerspielen? Oder was kann man tun um andere harmlosere Spiele zu fördern (es will ja keiner das du "Bus Simulation oder Blumen pflücken extrem" spielen musst, gellt Jack ONeil). Was macht Killerspiele so interessant, das man auf anderes übertragen kann?

Oder man könnte Gegenvorschläge wie striktere Alterbegrenzungen oder neue Schutzmechanismen vorbringen, die einen wirklichen Jugendschutz gewähren. Nichts davon. Vielleicht liegt das ja auch an den Killerspielen. Sie verleiten vielleicht nicht zum Töten, aber verkürzen die Zeit zum nachdenken? Hat über diese These schon mal jemand nachgedacht?


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

naja, das kleine kinder erst noch das mit der realität erfassen müssen kann ich ja noch einsehen. gibt ja genug "beweise" aus dem tv bereich. die bine maya gibts wirklich, special effects - was fürn brot? also vieles, was ein vernunftbegabter erwachsener als nonsense bzw nen trick erkennt, oder einfach gesagt: als nicht real, muss für ein kind nicht so wirken. andres bsp: horrorfilme. als kind fürchtet man sich davor, als erwachsener lacht man sich meist nur schlapp über diesen billigen mist.

also diesen punkt kann ich nachvollziehen und das man auch auf usk/fsk angaben achten sollte und auch als elternteil sich mit dem beschäftigen sollte, was sein kind so macht/spielt (aber da hörts ja schon auf bei den meisten eltern - aber die spiele sind schuld ^^ wer hat se denn gelauft...). aber das man deswegen erwachsenen menschen die mit sowas vernünftig umgehen können gleichermaßen verbieten will is ne witznummer. klar kann man als elternteil dann auch selber kritisch beurteilen, inwiefern die bpjs (die heisst ja heute glaube anders oder) bla hier realistisch beurteilt oder einfach nur mit wehenden fahnen wegen nix mit schlimmen etiketten zu werke ging - aber da wären wir wieder beim thema, das eltern sich mit dem beschäftigen müssten, was ihre kids so treiben.


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

gegendemo..jeder der ein fußballtrikot in einen container wirft, bekommt ein killerspiel.

und ja..ich sehe ganz stark die eltern in der verantwortung...es kann meiner meinung nach nicht sein, dass nur weil die erziehungsberechtigten (und eigentlich auch verpflichteten) verbote fordern, weil sie sich nicht mehr die zeit nehmen aufzupassen....

mehr zeit für kinder...damit wäre einigen geholfen.

bei allen amokläufern ist mit sicherheit auch ein punkt immer wieder derselbe gewesen, kaum, keine oder hauptsächlich negative aufmerksamkeit....
ein stabiles und gesundes familienleben stellt auch einen gewissen schutz vor mobbing da, die kinder haben die möglichkeit einen behüteten platz zu finden..aber wieviele haben das heutzutage nicht mehr, weil sich keiner die zeit dafür nimmt?

stattdessen werden verbote gefordert weil babysitter fernseher und computer versagt hat, er verleitet die kinder zur gewalt...na klar....


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> gegendemo..jeder der ein fußballtrikot in einen container wirft, bekommt ein killerspiel.




xDDDDD

Oder jeder der NICHT die CDU gewählt hat bekommt ein Killerspiel.


----------



## Bucklew (17. Oktober 2009)

wulfskin schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Forderungen des Vereins mal anschaut, erkenne ich durchaus vieles Wünschenswerte:
> - Gewaltprävention an Schule
> - Besserer Jugenschütz im Internet
> (um nur ein zwei konkrete Beispiele zu nennen).


Warum demonstrieren sie dann nicht für genau diese Dinge, sondern vernichten lieber Computerspiele?


----------



## Peddaa (17. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> gegendemo..jeder der ein fußballtrikot in einen container wirft, bekommt ein killerspiel.


Aber nicht wenn sie zu jung sind. 

Laut Gulli.com plant man wohl diese Aktion auch in anderen Städten durchzuführen. gulli: Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden: Anti-Spiele-Aktion soll fortgesetzt werden

Hoffentlich kommen die auch mal nach Bochum (was ich bezweifle) damit ich mir das Schauspiel mal anschauen kann.


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

ihr wisst schon, dass es hinterher in den nachrichten heisst, der zulauf wäre riesig gewesen und die gegner als befürworter gezählt werden


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch schon Äußerungen hier und in anderen Foren gelesen. Und Vergleiche mit Bücherverbrennung usw. gehen einfach viel zuweit. 

Die Ziele die diese Leute vertreten sind ja nicht falsch aber der Weg ist es.


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

was ist es denn anderes? es ist eine geforderte vernichtung sogenannter killerspiele, und die liste was dazugehört ist riesig....


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2009)

wir haben doch bei der wahl versagt sind wieder genau die falschen gewählt worden


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

wulfskin schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Recht auf Killerspiele (= Spiele mit der Absicht möglichst viele *Menschen* umzubringen)


also an sich find ich den beitrag nichmal soooo verkehrt. aber eine aussage schlägt mir gleich wieder aufn magen (siehe zitat). es geht doch garnich darum einen menschen zu schlagen/töten! es wird ein virtueller/fiktiver/durchs spiel als gegenspieler dargestellter spieler durch spiel-mittel besiegt - sofern mans kann ^^ das selbe prinzip liegt dem ach so geliebten fussball zugrunde oder auch dem ollen monopoly. wobei man bei manch anderem "akzeptiertem" spiel personenbezogener vorgeht wie in den "killerspielen", wo man für ein paar minuten zusammen auf einer map zockt. oft ist in der nächsten runde der feind von eben mein wertvoller teamkamerad, den es zu unterstützen gilt oder die spielerschaft ändert sich schlichtweg (raketenHans geht zum essen, mörderBlume is grad aufgestanden un will einsteigen... xD).

bei browsergames würd ich das vllt noch eher verstehen.  man will nicht den virtuellen teil des spiele gegners verletzen, weil man hier oft über sehr lange zeit (endlos"runden" oder dergleichen) zusammen/gegeneinander spielt und man den charackter des gegenübers (oft auch bei rollenspielen, wo dies an sich nicht sein sollte ^^) doch eher kennenlernt und sich ein anti-/sym(-)pathiegefühl gegen die reale person hier meines erachtens deutlich eher einstellt, bzw halt die chance, das es zu sowas kommt eher gegeben is.

aber selbst wenn, geh ich nich zu mir in die schule und lauf amok, weil mir gandalf92 eben 500 speerträger gekillt hat, oder was weis ich ^^ also selbst hier ist für mich kein grund gegeben, dass man wegen einem spiel amok läuft.

viele (die meisten? alle? ^^) sind einfach ausgegrenzt in ihrer schule, werden tag täglich gehänselt (gemobbt), vllt geschlagen, unterdrückt und und und. sie haben keine freunde, kein aktives soziales umfeld, ziehen sich zurück in die virtuelle welt, welche ihnen wenigstens noch etwas halt und stabilität verleiht und brechen unter der last dieses psychischen drucks durch ihre mitschüler und vllt nicht helfende lehrer oder oder einfach irgendwann zusammen und laufen amok.

ob man hierbei die killerspiele als ideengeber sehen kann oder eher noch als einziges stabilisierendes element (ohne welches sie vllt noch viel früher amok laufen würden - vllt gewagte these, aber hat sicher bisher noch keine studie mal geprüft) ist sicher ebenfalls eine interessante frage. wobei mir allerdings zweifel am intellekt des amokläufers kommen, wenn er neben den 18uhr nachrichten ausm aktuellen kriegsgebiet oder den meldungen über jugendliche gawalttaten mit hübsch blutigen sensationsbildern auch noch nen killerspiel als ideengeber brauch, um drauf zu kommen, das er vllt mit gewalt was bewirken könnte...


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ist ja auch von heute. Mal sehen was darüber wieder fürn sche... geschrieben wird.

Frankfurt/Oder: Schüler droht mit Amoklauf und verletzt sich - Nachrichten Vermischtes - WELT ONLINE


Würde gerne mal wissen wie der an das Messer kam.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Oktober 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Äußerungen hier und in anderen Foren gelesen. Und Vergleiche mit Bücherverbrennung usw. gehen einfach viel zuweit.
> 
> Die Ziele die diese Leute vertreten sind ja nicht falsch aber der Weg ist es.


zuweit geht das nicht finde ich...es ist nichts anderes nur in einer anderen Zeit und in einem anderen Politischen System


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (17. Oktober 2009)

Ein Ziel war mal Schusswaffenverbot von Großkalibrigen Waffen bei Schützenvereinen und Sportvereinen. Und dafür bin ich auch wozu bitte braucht einen Sportschütze eine 9mm .Ein Druckluftgewehr reicht völlig (wer die Doku gesehen hat weiß was ich meine). 

Aber nachdem sie dort nur eine Verschärfung erreicht haben sie es wieder auf Games abgesehen. Alterseinstufung, Beschneidung, Verbot vom Demos sowie Videos vom „Gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen“ ist genug. Und trotzdem wollen diese Leute immer noch ein Verbot.


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss Bucklew zustimmen (wie so oft, wenn auch meist still und heimlich) - diese Aktion zeugt doch deutlich von ihren Absichten, wenngleich das vielleicht nirgendswo explizit festgehalten wird.
Der Vergleich zur Bücherverbrennung mag zwar sehr extrem klingen, aber die Anleihen sind doch dieselben; Der Gedanke hinter einem Verbot freier Dinge; Das Verbieten von Gedankengut, dass manche Person anstößt. Daher finde ich den Vergleich nicht unpassend, auch wenn er sicherlich manchem Gut-Mensch aufstoßen mag - und das soll gewiss nicht abwertend gegenüber irgendwem gemeint sein, sondern lediglich ein Apell daran, dass manches nun mal gesagt werden muss, was man leider Gottes nicht vermeiden kann.


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

schützenvereine sollte man die waffen wegnehmen und denen gotchawaffen geben...


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> schützenvereine sollte man die waffen wegnehmen und denen gotchawaffen geben...


 

Seh ich anders Waffen sind OK, sollten aber auch in den Vereinen bleiben und nicht das die im eigenen Haushalt liegen.


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

ich seh da eben eine größere gefahr..
waffen gehören für mich nicht in privathände..auch nicht in vereinen, in denen man auch lernt damit umzugehen...


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> schützenvereine sollte man die waffen wegnehmen und denen gotchawaffen geben...



Die schießen aber auch nur mit Luftgewehren mit nicht-tödlichem Druck.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ich seh da eben eine größere gefahr..
> waffen gehören für mich nicht in privathände..auch nicht in vereinen, in denen man auch lernt damit umzugehen...


 

Und was willst du machen für alle Waffen ein Verbot. Wenn ja dann muß das auch für Polizei und co. so sein.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

also falls hier mal wieder den leuten die galle kocht, weil sie bücherverbrennung mit dem 3. reich assoziieren: das warn zwar nich die nettesten jungs auf der welt, aber die menschheit is auch ned erst 100 jahre alt  sowas gabs viel früher und wurde im nachhinein immer kritisch betrachtet - aus gutem grund. bücherverbrennung ist keine erfindung der nazis gewesen (die kirche, unsre kleinen moralapostel, mit der dollen inquisition waren meines wissens nach au ned besser). ein vergleich dieser aktion mit bücherverbrennung hat also rein garnix damit zu tun, diesen leuten nazi methoden vorzuwerfen oder son schmarrn ^^

Bücherverbrennung ? Wikipedia


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2009)

richtig, es sollte absolut keine waffen mehr geben auf dieser welt , dafür müssten dann aber sämtliche machthaber dieser erde um entmachten und einige systeme verändert werden, leider wird dies solange die menschen weiterhin im alltagstrott bleiben ein traum bleiben


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Und was willst du machen für alle Waffen ein Verbot. Wenn ja dann muß das auch für Polizei und co. so sein.


 

den unterschied zwischen privat und "polizei und so"
siehst du nicht oder


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (18. Oktober 2009)

Manche gehen in ihren Äußerungen einfach zuweit. Wie eben solche Vergleiche .

Wozu braucht ein Privatperson  bitte eine 9mm ? 
Welche Sportart braucht so eine Waffe? 

In USA lautet das Motto nach einem Amoklauf.

Hätte eine Mitschüler auch eine Waffe gehabt hätte er ja den Amokläufer zur strecke bringen können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Oktober 2009)

So ein Verbot von Waffen kommt auf das selbe wie mit Spielen. Immer mehr Verbote führen eher zu mehr misstrauen so sehe ich das. Wie schon gesagt bin dafür das Waffen im Schützenverein bleiben und nicht im privaten Haushalt. Und die Deutschen Schützenvereine werden das auch nicht einfach so hinnehmen.


----------



## LuXon (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich, wer von euch Sportschütze ist? oder schonmal geschossen hat?

Bei diesem Sport geht es vorallem um Konzentration. Schiessen macht Spass, aber nur mit Kollegen. (ich rede von 300m schiessen)

Findet hier gleich eine Hetze gegen Schützen-Vereine statt?

Das Problem ist ja, dass manche Leute die Waffen nicht richtig aufbewahren. Und somit "jeder" Zugang hat. Bei mir liegt es unterm Bett, ist aber Schiess-unfähig. Und Munition ist auch nirgends im Haus.

PS: Ich bin gerade mal 17. Bin ich jetzt ein Amokläufer, weil ich gerne schiesse und ein Sturmgewehr habe?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (18. Oktober 2009)

Solange es echte Waffen im Privaten Haushalt gibt werden diese leute auch uns Gamer nicht in Ruhe lassen so einfach ist das.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2009)

LuXon schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wer von euch Sportschütze ist? oder schonmal geschossen hat?
> 
> Bei diesem Sport geht es vorallem um Konzentration. Schiessen macht Spass, aber nur mit Kollegen. (ich rede von 300m schiessen)
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon mal geschossen. Und nicht nur mit einem Luftgewehr, sondern auch mit einem Jagdgewehr, einer Schrotflinte und einer Kaliber 42. Revolver. 

Die Schulter hat am nächsten Tag fürchtbar wehgetan....


----------



## LuXon (18. Oktober 2009)

> Die Schulter hat am nächsten Tag fürchtbar wehgetan....



Dann hast du aber das Gewehr nicht richtig an Schulter gepresst^^


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2009)

wozu brauchst du die waffe, die du nur im schützenverein nutzt oder eben im rahmen von veranstaltungen des schützenvereins zuhause unterm bett? sowas is mir unbegreiflich. ich hab beim bund auch mit nem mg geballert oder nem g3, g46... frag lieber ned. hab überall gold geschossen. aber würdest du dort ne waffe "provat" mitnehmen, oi. eher würden die dir sicherheithalber den kopf wegballern (dramatisiert dargestellt, also halt dich "kampfunfähig" machen). beim bund gehn die waffen nach der übung/dem einsatz auch wieder zurück in die waffenkammer, welche generell genau buch darüber führt, wer wann was rausnahm und zurück gab.

darum geht es jack oneill hier glaube eher und ned darum, dass man schützenvereine verbietet.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man zum ersten mal mit einem Drilling schießt tut sowas nun mal weh^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> darum geht es jack oneill hier glaube eher und ned darum, dass man schützenvereine verbietet.


 

Dann hast du nicht genau gelesen, mir geht es darum das die Waffen im Schützenverein bleiben. Dort sind die sicherer als bei einem Zuhause


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2009)

na was hab ich denn gesagt ^^


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

XD
klang für mich jetzt auch nach der selben aussage..


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

LuXon schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wer von euch Sportschütze ist? oder schonmal geschossen hat?


 
Ich bin kein Sportschütze, da ich aber hin und wieder in den Staaten bin, bleibt das nicht aus, dass ich dort mal auf einen Schießstand gehe.
Von einer einfachen Pistole bis zum halbautomatischen Sturmgewehr habe ich alles durch. 



LuXon schrieb:


> Bei diesem Sport geht es vorallem um Konzentration. Schiessen macht Spass, aber nur mit Kollegen. (ich rede von 300m schiessen)


 
Klar ist Konzentration wichtig, eine falsche Bewegung zur falschen Zeit könnte fatal sein.
Aber das gilt auch für andere Arten der Beschäftigung.



LuXon schrieb:


> Findet hier gleich eine Hetze gegen Schützen-Vereine statt?


 
Die ist in vollem Gange. 
Aber in der Regel von den Medien.
Es gibt halt überall schwarze Schafe, die sich nicht an Bestimmungen halten.



LuXon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, dass manche Leute die Waffen nicht richtig aufbewahren. Und somit "jeder" Zugang hat. Bei mir liegt es unterm Bett, ist aber Schiess-unfähig. Und Munition ist auch nirgends im Haus.


 
Zu Hause sollte die Waffe eines Sportschützen nicht sein, ganz einfach.
Er schießt nur in seinem Verein, nicht zu Hause, also gehört sie auch in den Verein.



LuXon schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin gerade mal 17. Bin ich jetzt ein Amokläufer, weil ich gerne schiesse und ein Sturmgewehr habe?


 
Du bringt gute Voraussetzungen mit. 
Achte mal auf dunkel gekleidete Männer in schlecht sitzenden Anzügen und Krawatten aus Polyester.


----------



## LuXon (18. Oktober 2009)

> wozu brauchst du die waffe, die du nur im schützenverein nutzt oder eben im rahmen von veranstaltungen des schützenvereins zuhause unterm bett?


z.b. damit das Gewehr zuhause auch mal gereinigt werden kann? Ausserdem ist es Schiess-Unfähig. Das ist ein grosser unterschied.

Mir geht es vorallem darum, dass ich mit dem Gewehr auf dem Rücken aufm mofa zum schützenhaus fahre. Und das auf einer Hauptstrasse. Die schrägen Blicke sind es mir Wert xD
Ausserdem kann ich es zuhause auseinandernehmen, putzen und wieder zusammenbauen. Und das ohne Stress.

Aber natürlich kann ich das Gewehr auch im Schützenhaus abgeben.....



> Du bringt gute Voraussetzungen mit.
> Achte mal auf dunkel gekleidete Männer in schlecht sitzenden Anzügen und Krawatten aus Polyester.


Nochwas.
Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist Schwarz und ich höre gerne Metal, bevorzugterweise Gothic oder Black.


----------



## Selene (18. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Seh ich anders Waffen sind OK, sollten aber auch in den Vereinen bleiben und nicht das die im eigenen Haushalt liegen.



seh ich genauso, wir sind schließlich nicht alle Amerikaner, die sich verbissen gegen jedes neues waffengesetz währen


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

LuXon schrieb:


> z.b. damit das Gewehr zuhause auch mal gereinigt werden kann? Ausserdem ist es Schiess-Unfähig. Das ist ein grosser unterschied.
> 
> Mir geht es vorallem darum, dass ich mit dem Gewehr auf dem Rücken aufm mofa zum schützenhaus fahre. Und das auf einer Hauptstrasse. Die schrägen Blicke sind es mir Wert xD
> 
> Aber natürlich kann ich das Gewehr auch im Schützenhaus abgeben.....


 
tut mir leid..aber dafür fehlt mir jetzt das verständnis...sowas fördert doch die amokläuferdiskussion gradezu....


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2009)

man zahlt im verein doch sicher gebühren, da können die davon ja auch nen bissl reinigen, wenns eh scho bewacht wird (was ja die konsequenz daraus wäre). und wenn mans ordentlich haben will, macht mans eben bevor mans zurück gibt selber einma ordentlich. wie gesagt, gängige praxis beim bund (auch wenn das reinigen bis in den nanometer bereich, von dem intel, amd, nv... nur zu träumen wagen  sicher beim bund mehr mit schikane zu tun hat ^^).


----------



## LuXon (18. Oktober 2009)

> man zahlt im verein doch sicher gebühren, da können die davon ja auch nen bissl reinigen, wenns eh scho bewacht wird (was ja die konsequenz daraus wäre). und wenn mans ordentlich haben will, macht mans eben bevor mans zurück gibt selber einma ordentlich.



Nope, keine Gebühren. Auch keine Bewachung, nur ein kleiner Bunker^^
Und wenn man es ordentlich machen will, muss man es zuhause machen. Das Schützenhaus hat nicht den ganzen Tag offen.....


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2009)

tja, dann is das deine erste erfahrung mit verantwortung und pflichtgefühl - dann kneiff halt die backen zusammen und schieß ned bis zur letzten minute, sondern hör ne halbe h früher auf und reinige das teil vor ort 

als nen gutes system würd ich mir vorstellen können, dass schützenvereine gegen gebühr waffen für ihr gelände ausgeben dürfen und eigene (private) müssen einen lagerplatz in einem schützenhaus haben, bevor man sie überhaupt kaufen kann und dann eben auch dort gelagert werden. eine privatperson darf keine waffe in privatem besitz haben, als eigentum aber schon quasi.

ich finds halt wirklich interessant, wie lapidar das gehandhabt wird. jede staatliche schutzorganisation die mit dem umgang an waffen ausgebildet wird 8also halt ihre mitglieder) hat strengere auflagen wie der kleine max aus der 10. klasse...


----------



## DerMav (18. Oktober 2009)

Die suchen doch nur den Sündenbock -_-
Computerspiele sind RELATIV leicht abzuschaffen - Mobber nicht.
Es gibt bestimmt mehr Actionfilme als Ballerspiele, wobei Action-, Kriegs-, Horrorfilme e.t.c viel, viel realitätsnäher sind o.O Heißt jetzt aber nicht, dass ich denke, dass Filme dran schuld wären.

Allein das Umfeld (Falsche Freunde, Falsche Erziehung, Mobbing, Hass, Demütigungen) ist daran schuld.


----------



## HowDee (18. Oktober 2009)

> Update*: 17.10.2009*
> Wie der Focus berichtet, haben bis zum frühen Nachmittag die überwiegend jugendlichen Teilnehmer rund zwei Dutzend Spiele in den bereitstehenden Müllcontainer geworfen. Nur wenige hunderte Meter weiter hätten sich Spiele-Fans zu einer Gegendemonstration versammelt.



Ich würde an dieser Stelle einfach mal behaupten, daß diese "rund zwei Dutzend Spiele" von betroffenen Personen aus dem direkten sozialen Umfeld der Opfer und / oder Täter dort eingeworfen wurden.
Wenn es ihnen hilft die Tat zu verarbeiten... - im Endeffekt redet hier wahrscheinlich schon morgen niemand mehr und die ganze Aktion, wie auch der Amoklauf werden wohl in Vergessenheit geraten.
Und zur Nationalmannschaft: 
Die haben bestimmt unterschriebene Trikots quasi als "Palettenware" (übertrieben ausgedrückt).
Es steht ja auch im Artikel, daß der DFB vielleicht gar nicht genau über die Aktion bescheid wußte.
Alles in allem: Für alle beteiligten eine relativ peinliche aktion, geprägt von absolutem Halbwissen auf Bild- Zeitungsniveau. Jedoch bezweifle ich, daß man als betroffene/r überhaupt noch dazu fähig ist, bzw. interessiert daran ist, eventuelle "Ursachen" für diesen Vorfall objektiv zu beurteilen / zu bewerten.
Von daher, kann ich die betroffenen schon in gewissem Maße verstehen. Wenn Wut, Unsicherheit und Angst ersteinmal in den Köpfen ist, manifestiert sich schnell ein gemeinsamer "Bösewicht" in diesem Fall in Form von sogenannten Killerspielen.
Wenn man sich einfach mal unter den oben genannten Aspekten versucht in eine der betroffenen Personen reinzuversetzen.. seid mal ehrlich - würdet ihr eine Gegendemo unterstützen und sagen
"Die Spiele sind nicht daran Schuld, sondern soziale Probleme etc."
Ich möchte nur ausdrücken, daß man als außenstehender solche Aktionen nicht zu vorschnell verurteilen sollte, insbesondere, da ja scheinbar nur direkte betroffene wirklich an der Aktion teilgenommen haben in dem sie z.B. ein 10€ Bioshock in 'nen Container geworfen haben.


----------



## On/OFF (18. Oktober 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Wir machen folgendes, wir machen uns T-Shirts mit
> "Ja, ich bin ein Killerspiel-Spieler" und stehen am Container...
> Da wir ja gefährlich sind, wird sich niemand trauen an den Container zu gehen
> Oder mischen uns einfach unter die Leute, um zu zeigen wie normal wir eigentlich sind
> ...



Genau,  voll zustimm ......

Wenn die Politik wirklich ein Gestz verfasst , was ich nicht glaube . Werde ich meinen getunten Rechner bis ins Rentenalter behalten, und Solitäre und Tetris spielen und mein Geld bunkern und damit keine Kaufkraft aufbringen..  mfg

PS: Tetris ist nicht schlecht ! Ich hatte mal auf dem ersten Gameboy 292000 Punkte erreicht - Level 27 ^^   Aber da war die welt soweit noch in Ordnung und ich jung , ich glaube das schaff ich nie wiedr ^^    Die nächste Generation tut mir jetzt schon leid.....


----------



## wulfskin (18. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum demonstrieren sie dann nicht für genau diese Dinge, sondern vernichten lieber Computerspiele?


Ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht weil man durch entsprechend zugespitzte Aktionen am besten Medienaufmerksamkeit für seine Ziele erzeugen kann.

Wie gesagt, die Aktion muss einem nicht gefallen. Ich finde sie auch unglücklich. Aber mir geht es um etwas ganz anderes: Kritik kann man immer und gerne äußern, aber der Ton muss respektvoll sein. Und das ist in vielen Beiträgen (siehe Beispiele) nicht geschehen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (18. Oktober 2009)

Wie geil, ca. zwei dutzend Spiele "entsorgt" 

Da war ja der Müllcontainer bestimmt bis zur Oberkante gefüllt


----------



## Terrorista (18. Oktober 2009)

Bitte erst lesen, dann Denken.

Waffen im Volk


----------



## mortified_pinguin (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube die Frage wurde hier schon mal gestellt.

Warum demonstrieren diese Leute nicht mal für ihre anderen Ziele??

Diese Aktion kann man eigentlich nur als blosse Effekthascherei betrachten. Die Leute wollten Öffentlichkeit ... Die haben sie bekommen

Das Schlimme ist das blosse Halbwissen was diese Leute demonstrieren. 

Allerdings glaube ich nicht das man die Meinung dieser Leute ändern kann oder sich  auch nur halbwegs ein Mittelweg  herstellen lässt .
Und die Fronten sind auf beiden Seiten verhärtet. Letzten Endes wird es hoffentlich auf einen Kompromiss hinaus laufen...


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Aktion gut, schade dass es in Stuttgart ist, das ist zu weit weg. Sonst würde ich mir im Laden einmal Kaunterstreik für 5 EUR kaufen und das dann gegen ein Trikot (Die Dinger sind doch schweine-teuer, 70-80 EUR oder?) eintauschen. Das ganze gleich ein paar mal, dann die Trikots bei Ebay verschwerbeln und mir von dem Gewinn neue Killerspiele holen.
Oder ne Lightgun.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Oktober 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aktion gut, schade dass es in Stuttgart ist, das ist zu weit weg. Sonst würde ich mir im Laden einmal Kaunterstreik für 5 EUR kaufen und das dann gegen ein Trikot (Die Dinger sind doch schweine-teuer, 70-80 EUR oder?) eintauschen. Das ganze gleich ein paar mal, dann die Trikots bei Ebay verschwerbeln und mir von dem Gewinn neue Killerspiele holen.
> Oder ne Lightgun.


es war keine Tausch Aktion sonder es gab nur 1 T-Shirt für alle zu gewinnen...und wer will mit so einem Loser Shirt schon rum laufen


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Aktion war ein Reinfall, das war der Hamer 2 Spiele drin, einfach geil

Als nächstes kommt sicher eine Aktion gegen die Bundeswehr weil ihnen da gezeigt wird wie man ne Waffe benutzt


----------



## Wendigo (18. Oktober 2009)

Es wird aber von min 2 Dutzend Spiele berichtet.

Ich denke, die Menschen können es nicht besser, weil sie es nicht besser wissen und daher finde ich Adrenalize Beitrag nicht besonders witzig oder ideenreich. 
Schon fast eher geschmacklos.


----------



## On/OFF (18. Oktober 2009)

ich schätz mal , die 24 Games stammen von deren 16 jährigen Kindern ( die bei der Aktion garnicht mitmachen wollten) ^^   Die laufen bestimmt Amok wenn die nach Hause kommen 

Wenn das wirklich so ist und das rauskommt , sind die armen Schweine in der Schule gebranntmarkt , und werden nur noch gemobbt ^^

PS: die Eltern machen sich auch keinen Kopf von der Tragweite der Aktion . omg  

Ich wäre damals abgedreht , wenn meine Mutter einfach meine Games wegschmeisst ^^

Sowas kann man höchstens mit Christian Reaper machen ^^ der entsorgt die wenigstens selber


----------



## Haemi (18. Oktober 2009)

wulfskin schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht weil man durch entsprechend zugespitzte Aktionen am besten Medienaufmerksamkeit für seine Ziele erzeugen kann.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Aktion muss einem nicht gefallen. Ich finde sie auch unglücklich. Aber mir geht es um etwas ganz anderes: Kritik kann man immer und gerne äußern, aber der Ton muss respektvoll sein. Und das ist in vielen Beiträgen (siehe Beispiele) nicht geschehen.



Das Plakat sagt klar und deutlich "Familien gegen Killerspiele". Die Leute wurden aufgefordert die Spiele in den Container zu werfen. Ich meine wenn man so respektlos mit unserem Hobby umgeht um Aufmerksamkeit für andere Dinge zu erlangen, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn viele hier respektlos reagieren. 
Die Spiele sind nicht schuld an dem was passiert ist. Eltern und Geschäfte sollten nur mit Spielen so umgehen wie mit Tabak und Alkohol. Video- und Computerspiele werden von vielen immer noch wie Kinderspielzeug behandelt und das ist der Fehler.


----------



## Bucklew (18. Oktober 2009)

wulfskin schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht weil man durch entsprechend zugespitzte Aktionen am besten Medienaufmerksamkeit für seine Ziele erzeugen kann.


Was die Aktion schon sehr unseriös macht, wenn es nicht darum geht die Ziele zu erreichen, sondern nur möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit.



wulfskin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Aktion muss einem nicht gefallen. Ich finde sie auch unglücklich. Aber mir geht es um etwas ganz anderes: Kritik kann man immer und gerne äußern, aber der Ton muss respektvoll sein. Und das ist in vielen Beiträgen (siehe Beispiele) nicht geschehen.


Nun ja, die Kritik des Elternbündnisses ist auch nicht respektvoll


----------



## der Türke (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich find das gar net so dumm wie als Spieler Fahren dahin und Hollen uns alles was wir gut finden aus dem Container und lachen über diese "Gesellschaft" die das Wort Kümmern mit entsorgen verwechselt haben.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (18. Oktober 2009)

Wer will hier mal die Doku ARD Mediathek: Gott und die Welt - Schießen ist meine Leidenschaft - Sonntag, 09.08.2009 | Das Erste.


----------



## Tamio (18. Oktober 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Wer will hier mal die Doku ARD Mediathek: Gott und die Welt - Schießen ist meine Leidenschaft - Sonntag, 09.08.2009 | Das Erste.


Cool mit Bruce Willis Syncro Stimme  *weiter guck*


----------



## On/OFF (18. Oktober 2009)

Das ist so Lustikk

Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten ^^    YouTube - Statement zur Killerspiel-Debatte


----------



## speddy411 (18. Oktober 2009)

Also ich war gestern bei der Demo und habe außer einem Stand der Piraten weder einen Container noch "Killerspiel" Gegner vorgefunden...


                   Vereinigung Winnenden : Piraten und Co.
0: 1​


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

die sollen lieber ne antidiskriminierungskampagne machen...

killerspiele!!! da kriegsch soooooooon hals!!!

die amokläufe passiern nur weil die von irgendwelchen schwachmaten ghettokiddies runtergemacht werden, verkloppt werden und nicht weiter wissen...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (19. Oktober 2009)

Auf GameStar.de gibt es gerade ein schönen Bericht.
Es wurden insgesamt 3 Spiele in den Container geworfen 

Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt die ....... Action 

Report: Spott für die »Killerspiele«-Killer - Report: Spieleentsorgung in Stuttgart | Reports | Specials | GameStar.de


----------



## Primer (19. Oktober 2009)

So geil XD
3 ganze Spiele! Vor allem ein ca. 40 Kubikmeter großer Container Unter was für einem Größenwahn leiden die denn bitte
Man könnte ja fast schon zweifeln ob die das Ding voll bekommen hätten, wenn die gesamte Deutsche Bevölkerung die Möglichkeit dazu gehabt hätte^^
Das war mal echt ein EPIC FAIL.

Trotzdem allem mein herzliche Beileid an den Gründer Hardy Schober, der bei diesem Amoklauf seine Tochter verlor. Auch wenn der Gedanke richtig ist etwas gegen diese taten zu unternehmen, so ist uA das Verbot eines solchen Kulturgutes der falsche Weg.

(Bild von Gamestar)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

die "leeren" Kartons nicht mitgezählt

also 5 waren es mindestens nach den anderen Bildern die ich gesehen habe

aber 12 waren es nicht und schon gar nicht 24


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

die ham dann doch lieber entschieden die uncut-games an kleine kiddies aufm markt weiterzuverticken


----------



## Preylord (19. Oktober 2009)

Schon klar: Ich tausche ein ca. 60 Euronen Teures Spiel
das mir Spaß macht gegen ein lausiges T-Shirt das von
Überbezahlten Langweilern unterschrieben wurde 

Das die Leutz die durch Winnenden gelitten haben etwas
tun wollen befürworte ich sogar und kann ich verstehen,
aber bevor sie sich mit Polemischen Politik Schwätzern auf
ein (ziemlich Niedriges) Level stellen sollten die vielleicht
mal ihr Hirn einschalten....

Mfg


----------



## HeNrY (19. Oktober 2009)

Mein Kommentar:
Jaaaaaa, endlich!
Das vierte Reich!
Bücher- äh Spieleverbrennung!

Ich wander aus...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich wander aus...


 
Bist du nicht schon im Ausland? 
Ich meine Sachsen..... 

*schnell Versteck such*


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Oktober 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar:
> Jaaaaaa, endlich!
> Das vierte Reich!
> Bücher- äh Spieleverbrennung!
> ...


 

Da bin ich wohl im vorteil, ich brauch nur 8km fahren dann bin ich in Österreich


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du nicht schon im Ausland?
> Ich meine Sachsen.....
> 
> *schnell Versteck such*



du schwein


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

schade das in Polen nicht Deutsch gesprochen wird dann könnte ich da auch Deutsche Uncut Spiele kaufen die es sonst nur in Österreich und der Schweiz gibt und die sind von Berlin etwas weit weg

zu dem Komentar von da oben Bayern ist wie Sachsen ein Freistaat und somit kein Teil Deutschlands
und das ist auch gut so


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> schade das in Polen nicht Deutsch gesprochen wird dann könnte ich da auch Deutsche Uncut Spiele kaufen die es sonst nur in Österreich und der Schweiz gibt und die sind von Berlin etwas weit weg


 
Du kannst sie ja online kaufen, mache ich auch so.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst sie ja online kaufen, mache ich auch so.


Ok aber kann man dann nicht Pech haben und der Zoll will auf einmal was von einem ?


----------



## TheRipper (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich war jetzt zu faul den Thread ganz zu überprüfen, aber ich glaub dieses Video war hier noch nicht.

Sehts euch an:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW68hN9LTGo

hm... und jetzt seht euch die Bilder noch mal an und vergleicht die Anzahl der Spiele


----------



## klefreak (19. Oktober 2009)

TheRipper schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt zu faul den Thread ganz zu überprüfen, aber ich glaub dieses Video war hier noch nicht.
> 
> Sehts euch an:
> 
> ...



och, waren doch nur 2-3 seiten vorher  


---------------------------------------------------------

die Aussage Hardy's, dass sich gamer und Aktionsbündnis verständigen sollen ist begrüßenswert, eventuell kann man so die Gamer wieder in besseres Licht rücken, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier ein Blindes Verbot aller Ballerspiele gefordert werden soll sondern eher auf zb Eiinhaltung bestehender Gesetze geachtet werden muss !! (auch das Video über die SChützenvereine einige Seiten vorher ist echt krass anzusehen; machen sich die Schützen denn keine Gedanken wie sie mit diesen "asusagen" sich selber Schädigen??)

mfg

ps: meine Meinung:

durch eine bessere Kontrolle und Durchsetzung der bereits bestehenden Gesetze ist im Spielesektor schon viel getan. Gleichzeitig muss man bei der Waffenaufbewahrung noch nachbessern (kontrollen, ob diese wirklich weggesperrt werden,..??) und auch die Sozialpolitik/Familienpolitik muss verbessert werden. Verwahrlosung der Jugend (auch wohlstandsverwahrlosung!!!) ist hier eher das Problem in unserer Gesellschaft !!

pps: auch hier im Forum sollte man sich etwas qualifizierter (bisschen denken und erst dann schreiben) zu solch heiklen Themen ausdrücken. man kann seinen Unmut zu solchen Protestaktionen auch ohne "die spinnen", "rassisten.." "idioten"... kundtun


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

wenn man uns alle als Mörder hinstellt dann sind solche Wörter wie von dir angegeben mehr als erlaubt und sogar noch untertrieben

als ob wie damals 18xx bis 1945 angeblich die Juden nun die Gamer an allem Schuld sind kommt es mir gelegentlich vor


----------



## HeNrY (19. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du nicht schon im Ausland?
> Ich meine Sachsen.....
> 
> *schnell Versteck such*



*hust* Niedersachsen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> *hust* Niedersachsen


 
Ist für einen Holsteiner ebenso Ausland.


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2009)

nennt man sowas nicht blinder aktionismus ?


----------



## Scientist (19. Oktober 2009)

@Klefreak:

Blind nimmt solche Worte nicht jeder in den Mund...
Wie wuerdest du es denn nennen: Beleidigt, ignoriert, vor verurteilt und mit Amoklaeufern verallgemeinert zu werden?

Aber ich gebe dir recht, dass die aktuellen Gesetze einfach nur durchgesetzt werden muessen bzw. mal die Eltern darauf achten sollten...
Denn solche Gesetze haben keinen Sinn, wenn Papi an der Kasse steht und bezahlt...


----------



## Cionara (19. Oktober 2009)

Das ist so dreist man.

Wie blind sie sind und nicht sehen, dass dieser  dahergelaufene Doktor Pfeiffer sich nur einen Namen damit machen wollte und will. Killerspiele... den interessiert die ganze sch**sse doch nicht mal, der will nur in die Medien und Geld machen. 

Anstatt die Eltern zu bestrafen, dass sie so etwas erziehen und Waffen rumliegen haben wollen sie Deutschland die Spiele wegnehmen ? Was ist da schiefgelaufen. Da sterben 10, 20 Leute weil da Eltern es verbockt haben und jetzt sollen die Games verboten werden. Anstatt den Eltern nen Psychologen zur Seite zu stellen  damit die ihre Trauer verarbeiten stürmt Pfeiffer dazwischen und tut so als Hätte ein Computer ihre Kinder getötet.

Nur weil die ganzen scheiss Politiker jede Lappalie als Grund nehmen einen Volksaufstand anzuzetteln um in den Mittelpunkt zu geraten.

Deutschland braucht endlich mal selbstlose Politiker. Leute die sich Zeit für die Probleme der Menschen nehmen und nicht nach goldenen Badewannen und Prunk-Autos gieren.

Warscheinlich kommt das unter "Family-Guido" eh noch soweit, dass der da Verbote verhängt.
Unglückliche geldsüchtige karrieregeile %&&!%! .

*Wie sollen Leute ein Volk vertreten wenn sie nur an die eigenen Interessen denken ?

*erboste Grüße, Cionara


----------



## ich558 (19. Oktober 2009)

Genau so ist richtig Statt Spiel sollte man eher (bin zwar auch dafür dagegen) echte Waffen in den Kontainer werfen wie Pistolen, Gewehre, Messer,  
Scheren, Zahnstocher.....alles was vorne Spitzt ist....und mit einer Stecknadel soll dann mal im Hirn dieser Heinis herumgestochert werden- vorausgesetzt man findet es^^

Aber man sieht ja wieviel Menchen bei der Aktion mitmachten


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (19. Oktober 2009)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand mal den Abschiedsbrief gelesen von dem aus Winenden?

Ich habe ihn gelesen und mir ist 100% klar und nachvollziehbar warum er Amok gelaufen ist, natürlich ist es dadurch nicht *gerechtfertigt* aber man versteht WARUM!
Ich würde allen "Killerspiele sind schuld"-Propaganda Opfern und Verbreitern empfehlen diesen Abschiedsbrief mal zu googlen und genau zu lesen, ich sag nur so viel da fällt kein Wort von Counter Strike oder sonstigem -.-

Warum werden diese Amokläufe nicht als das akzeptiert was sie sind? 
Kritik an unserer Gesellschaft!
Denn um Amok zu laufen, anderen und sich selbst das Leben zu nehmen ist schon etwas mehr nötig als ein ComputerSPIEL.
Die Leute sehen keine Zukunft mehr bzw. wollen nicht mehr in dieser Schule-Arbeit-Rente-Tot-Gesellschaft leben.

...und was machen sie... Eltern, Politiker und Medien alle zusammen? Die Spiele sind schuld!... ja, wer auch sonst?


----------



## FeuRenard (19. Oktober 2009)

das zdf, da weiß man echt nicht was man sagen soll ... 
Und in den mainstream-medien sieht es dann so aus, als wäre die aktion zumindest ein wenig erfolgreich 
MANIPULATION!!!


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Oktober 2009)

Schande über ZDF das ist nur zum


----------



## Chucky1978 (19. Oktober 2009)

wulfskin schrieb:


> Liebe Diskutanten,
> 
> es war nicht schwer vorherzusehen, dass diese Aktion auf wenig Zustimmung in diesem Forum stoßen wird. Man kann über den Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Aktion gerne streiten, allerdings sollte das auf vernünftiger und sachlicher Basis erfolgen. Doch was hier geschrieben wird reicht von einfachen Unwahrheiten und Unfug bis Verhöhnung der Opfer und deren Familien. Aufgrund der Länge und der sehr vielen gleichartigen wie ebenso inhaltslosen Beiträge, habe ich nicht alle Beiträge gelesen. Trotzdem halte ich den Auszug dennoch für repräsentativ:
> 
> ...



Teilweise kann ich diesem Post sogar zustimmen, zumindest wenn es um die Ausdrucksweisen der User hier geht, wozu ich auch gehöre.. aber kein Weg ist so falsch, wie der, der dort in Stuttgart unter anderem gegangen wird. 
Wenn was passiert, müssen Köpfe rollen, egal ob recht oder zu unrecht... wenn das richtig sein soll, ist es auch richtig, dieses gewonnene T-Shirt vom sogenannten Bündnis Symbolisch auf den Boden zu werfen und auf gut deutsch drauf zu pissen, und die Eltern bei dieser Aktion um die Frntzähne zu erleichtern. Wäre falsch, daher hat auch keiner gemacht... So wie dieses Bündnis in Stuttgart aufgeschrien hat, dürfen "wir" diesem Beispiel doch folgen. Und ständig die Trauer vorzuschieben, und als Entschuldigung zu nehmen, für die Sachen die man danach unternimmt ist auch in der Regel keine Freikarte für nicht kritisiert zu werden. Zumindest half es bei mir auch nie, wenn ich fremd ging, und meiner Freundin sagte, das Alkohol halt ein trauriges Erlebnis aus meinem leben hervorruft... 

Wie der ein oder andere hier spiele ich seit meinem 8. lebensjahr Shooter, oder was man damals so nennen konnte vor der Doom und Duke Nukem-zeit. Also effektiv spiele ich seit ~22 Jahren PC-Spiele nach dem Motto, je mehr Blut desto besser. Ich kannte mich aufgrund der Vorlieben meines vaters bereits mit 10 hervorragend mit Fausfeuerwaffen aus, und habe sogar schon als Kind auf andere geschossen was aber mehr Unfall statt Amok war, auch wenn daher mein Spitzname kommt, aber das sind dann die positiven Eigenschaften aus einem eigentlichen peinlichen Moment das man nie die kontrolle hat, auch wenn man denkt das man alles unter Kontrolle hat. Mein Elternhaus war auch zerrüttet, Eltern immer weg Geld verdienen und mir nur Kohle in den Arsch geschoben damit ich ruhig bleibe, und in der Schule gemopped weil ich nichts von "normalos" hielt. Und ganz ehrlich. eine Woche Dauerzocken, was bei mir fast die regel ist, abhängig von Arbeit und Freundin, und ich lief ich bis heute kein Amok. Viele meiner Freunde ebenso wenig, die noch mehr vor Games hocken als ich. Bei 80 Millionen Einwohnern muss man sich aber nicht wundern, wenn mal einer, zwei oder drei durchdrehen.. aus welchen Gründen das auch immer sein mag, Computerspielen die schuld zu geben, ohne erstmal bei euch vor der Haustür zu kehren, ist ignorant, arrogant und what ever. Ansonsten könnte ich oder "wir" mal damit anfangen und sagen : Wann hat das angefangen mit dem Amok laufen im 19 Jahrhundert, abgesehen von diversen Diktatoren  ? Na seid dem die frauen ihre BHs verbrannt haben und arbeiten gehen, und keine zeit mehr für ihre Kinder haben. Seitdem sich Eltern häufiger scheiden lassen, und Special Effekts im Fernsehen alltag wurden. Also Back to Basic und Frauen an den herd, und Superman an die Leine statt in den Greenroom? Danke dafür das ihr es euch immer so leicht machen wollt... Stellt einfach Metalldetektoren in Schulen auf, schreibt Schuluniformen vor, schickt die Kids auf Internate und Euer Problem ist gelöst.

ich kann mich nur über viele Eltern wundern. Anstatt selbst zeit mit den Kids zu verbringen, kaufen sie denen lieber ne Playstation. Zocken sie zuviel mit dem teil sollen sie Hausaufgaben machen oder dem versoffenem vater beim Bier schlucken und Fussball gucken zusehen. Dann wird sich beim Aldi statt die Spielsammlung zu kaufen einfach der PC gekauft, weil das kind in der 5. Klasse ja die Hausaufgaben damit machen kann. Und wenn sie Kinder mit schlehcten Noten nach hause kommen, ist gleich der Chat, PC, oder die Lehrer und Freunde als erstes Schuld... An einem Amok-Lauf haben viele Sachen schuld.. aber in meinem Augen sind die leute die sofort einen schuldigen haben und Container aufstellen die schuldigsten von allem für den Augenblick... ab da ist es bei mir mit dem Mitleid oder sagen wir Mitgefühl vorbei..

Edit: ja..ich rege mich wirklich gerade künstlich auf über gewisse deppen, dahr sind evtl Argumente nicht schlüssig oder Beispiele unnötig, daher schreibe ich auch nie politikern über Themen die mich selbst berühren.. wäre schneller im knast als ich die Bombe..ähm brief wegschicken könnte 

Menschen sind auch nur Tiere/Viren, die alles dran setzen um zu überleben oder ihr leben erfolgreich und zufiedenstellend zu meistern... Der eine Killt dich, wenn du ihn nur dumm anschaust oder ne schiefe Nase hast, der andere braucht um dich zu killen schon ne kanone an der Schläfe seiner Frau.. sollen wir also schiefe nasen, häßliche gesichter und Frauen auch abschaffen und verbieten, oder jedes Kind ab dem 1. geburtsjahr zum Psychoklemptner schicken, die eh meist selbstmord begehen und damit ein perfektes Beispiel sind, statt einfach dem Problem an den Wurzeln packen und so gut es geht ausrotten..was nie geht, weil sonst müssten wir uns allen nen Kopfschuss verpassen... Menschen laufen meiner Meinung nach Amok wegen anderen Menschen, aber ich kann nur spekulieren und hab kein Buch über Amokläufer verfasst.. aber hier sind schonmal die ersten 2 Seiten

Und zum letzten Abschnitt zwecks These und Vorschläge... eine rote USK Einstufung für Leute über 18, die meist sogar noch geschnitten ist, dürfte in der regl ausreichen..
Daher wäre eine Alternative zu Altersbegrenzungen -> Eltern sorgen sich um ihre Kinder... Eltern haben von PCs keine Ahnung? na Kinder von Eltern auch nicht, denoch wird von Kindern verlangt, das sie die Eltern verstehen.... also macht nen Kurs.
Wegen der These verkürzen der zeit zum nachdenken? Das nachdenken vom Zielen auf den anderen bis zum abdrücken, oder das nachdenken, was ein Kind machen könnte, wenn es nicht am PC sitzt? in beiden Fällen wäre wieder "ELTERN" meine Antwort... im ersten Fall haben die Eltern versagt, im zweiten gebt den Kids was, was interessanter ist oder verbietet euren Kindern das Spielen, nicht aber denen, die bereits über 18 sind...

und erst wenn dann alles passiert ist, das Eltern wieder auf ihre Kinder achten, und ich keine 12 jährige mehr nachts um 2 in der Disco antreffe, oder mir ein 8 Jähriger sagen kann, welche sexstellung in Pornos am meisten vorkommt, erst dann ist für mich die Ursache Eltern abgeschlossen und widme ich selbst den Problem PC-Spiele und sonstige, aber das wird nie passieren, weil die lieben Eltern ja sooooooo überfordert sind... Schnipp schnapp Hoden ab, oder weg mit dem Eierstock, und die haben so ein problem niemals und brauchen kein mitlied wegen überforderung...


----------



## Imperex (19. Oktober 2009)

ich kann und will diese leute echt nicht tollerieren die kämpfen für aufklärung aber suchen nur eine schnelle einfache schuldige nummer.
Kümmert euch um eure Kinder. Ich habe "Killerspiele" gezokt bis der Arzt kommt und noch keiner ist durch meine Hand gestorben und wird es auch nicht.

na ja Ignoranzia intolleranzia


----------



## S_Fischer (19. Oktober 2009)

ich denke das hat das zdf nur gemacht um saubere aufnahmen zu bekommmen, ansonsten finde ich die aktion schwachsinnig leider habe ich noch keine bilder gesehen würde mich wirklich mal intressieren wieviele spiele wirklich zusammengekommen sind.


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2009)

eigendlich wollte ich ja gar nix dazu schreiben... aber jetz juckt es doch in den fingern...


zum update von heute in dem artikel: 
finde ich echt herrlich, dass sowas dann auftaucht 
ich finde es grad urkomisch, dass deren "fake"versuch aufgeflogen ist

allgemein zur sachlage:
ich finds ne frechheit, dass so verallgemeinert wird: "huch der hat ja killerspiele gezockt, klar das sowas kommen musste..."

alles wird sicherheitshalber geschnitten... nur warum... nur weil mal wieder
eltern nicht ihrer fürsorgepflicht nachkommen... mich würds ja nicht wundern,
wenn die es dem kind auch noch gekauft haben.

das gleiche war's auch vor kurzem woanders, da war auch alles schuld,
sogar unser waffengesetz(was eigendlich eines der "schärfsten" in europa ist)
und natürlich auch die "killerspiele" ... nur nicht die, die wirklich schuld hatten... die eltern, bzw vater der ne knarre hat rumliegen lassen hat...
obwohl er die hätte unter verschluss halten müssen...

es kann alles noch schärfer geregelt werden, noch mehr strafe drauf, 
falls verstöße vorkommen, das bringt alles absolut nichts,
so lange es leute gibt denen es egal ist was ihre kid's in ihrer freizeit machen.

klar kann nicht alles 100% überwacht werden von seiten der eltern,
aber wenn ich jetzt so zurückdenke, hätten mir meine eltern damals nie solche
games gekauft und mitbekommen hätten die es wohl auch irgendwie wenn
ichs mir irgendwie anderswo besorgt hätte.

mein beileid allen opfern, deren verwandten/bekannten/usw., solcher amokläufer!

aber die games können nun wirklich nichts dafür, dass jemand private probleme hat und keinen anderen ausweg sieht... und sich niemand derer
annimmt, BEVOR es zu spät ist(meisten taucht im nachhinein ja doch irgendwas auf... briefe... blog... usw)

so, das musste raus


----------



## Jannilino (19. Oktober 2009)

So mein Kommentar zu der Sache:

Ich find alleine schon die Einteilung in Altersklassen nicht so toll. Manche sind mit 20 Jahren noch auf dem geistigen Stand eines 16 jährigen oder andersrum. Daher müssen sich die Eltern intensiv mit ihrem Nachwuchs auseinander setzen, um einschätzen zu können was man spielt.

Mein Vater hat mir damals Spielzeugsoldaten verboten. Er hatte gar kein Plan von Computern, also bin ich auf den PC umgestiegen und konnte alle Spiele mit 12 Jahren spielen.
Was ich sagen will, ist das man mit einem Verbot nicht immer das erreicht was man will.

Bei mir und meinen Freunden, mitlerweile mitte 20, hatten die Gewaltspiele keinen negativen Einfluss auf uns. Jeder hat eine feste Partnerin (einer eine Frau), alle sind mit dem Studium fast fertig (mit guten bis sehr guten Noten) und es hat auch keiner Kontakt zur Polizei gesucht (bis auf einer, der da jetzt arbeitet).

Die ahnungslosen Menschen versuchen sich etwas zu erklären, wofür es keine Erklärung gibt. Da sucht man sich das, was die Amokläufer gemacht haben, man selber aber nicht macht. In dem Fall Computerspiele.

Ich weiß noch die Geschichte mit dem Amok-Opa, darüber kommt gar nichts mehr. Da hat man halt keine Geschichte gefunden und Killerspiele hat man bei ihm leider nicht gefunden.

Wenn jemand so drauf ist, andere Menschen zu ermorden, dann ist da mehr im busch als ein Computerspiel. Ich denke, dass wir Menschen nicht so einfach gestrickt sind, dass man solche Wahnsinnstaten so einfach erklären kann.


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2009)

^ good posting

seh ich auch so


----------



## xxl-et (19. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich ist die Aktion total beschissen und die ZDF-Berichterstattung total daneben (Szenen zu stellen ist aber ganz normal). Natürlich ist das Umfeld, die Kontrolle der Eltern, die geistige Verfassung der Täter und die "vorrätigen" Waffen für einen Amoklauf verantwortlich zu machen. Und natürlich sind Spiele nur eine Beschäftigung, der diese Menschen zufällig nachgehen.

Denoch muss ich auch sagen, dass die PCGames für mich für den Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen einen absolut kontraproduktiven Job macht. 
Die blanke Hetze gegen jeden, der sich kritisch mit fragwürdigen PC-Spielen auseinandersetzt, ist total übertrieben. 
Die wirklich dämliche Aktion "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller" ist absolut daneben! Als ginge es bei der Wahl um nix anderes?! Möchte ich lieber in einem kommunistischen, innovationsfeindlichen, Drittewelt-Computerspieleparadies leben oder in einer wirtschaftlich soliden parlamentarischen Demokratie mit dem ein oder anderen verboteten Menschenwürde verachteden Spiel?!?! (Geschweige dessen, dass ein Großteil Eurer leser eh noch nicht wahlberechtigt ist)
Und Schlagzeilen wie  				 				Blutbad im Oktober: Dreamkiller von den Painkiller-Machern 
vom letzten Donnerstag sind für das Image von PC-Spielen nicht gerade förderlich! "Ich kann das Blutbad kaum erwarten!!!" HALLO?!
Stellt Euch vor, vor Eurer Haustür würde Mord und Todschlag von Militärfans nachgespielt und in den Zeitungen steht: Endlich wird in Deutschland wieder gemordet! Hätte sicher auch einen bescheidenen Beigeschmack?!

Ich bin kein spießiger Myst-spielender MitteSechziger, ich bin 26, Student, spiele auch gern HalfLife2, UT3 und Mafia. Aber ich habe keinen Spaß an Spielen,deren Ziel es ist, Körperteile von gefesselte Zivilisten abzusägen/-schießen etc. Und gegen das Verbot solcher Spiele habe ich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Peddaa (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher: Wo wurde gleich nochmal ein Bericht über Computerspiel mit Kampfhintergrund so geschnitten, dass es aussah als würde der Spieler weiter auf die Pixel-Leiche schießen? ARD oder ZDF?


----------



## skdiggy (19. Oktober 2009)

sagt mir einen guten grund warum ich teuer gekaufte spiele da in den container werfen soll.die menschen verschrotten auch nicht ihre autos weil es die luft verpestet.


----------



## LuXon (19. Oktober 2009)

> Wer will hier mal die Doku ARD Mediathek: Gott und die Welt - Schießen ist meine Leidenschaft - Sonntag, 09.08.2009 | Das Erste.



Sehr Interessant.
Allerdings für mich auch relativ lustig. Das was die Schützen verzapfen.

nur ein Beispiel
"Waffen mit grossen Wumms"
9mm? wir schiessen normalerweise mit 5.56, z.t sogar mit 7.62.
Allerdings machen wir das nicht so professionell wie die, sondern einfach mehr als einfaches Hobby.

Was mich allerdings an diesem Beitrag sehr gestört hat, ist die Mutter, die die ganze Zeit in die Kamera geweint hat. Das muss doch nicht sein.....


----------



## Scientist (19. Oktober 2009)

@xxl-et:

Wozu etwas verbieten, was minderjaehrigen nicht verkauft werden darf?
Ich hab bis jetzt kein Spiel ab 16 oder 18 Jahren bekommen, ohne meinen Ausweis vorzuzeigen (bin 21), wenn ich ihn mal vergessen habe, hatte ich Pech und musste nochmal hin.

Da ist es viel einfacher an Alkohol, Zigaretten und Erotik Material zu kommen.
Mal vom illegalen weg abgesehen...


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (19. Oktober 2009)

Es wäre ja zu schön wenn durch die Vernichtung von Spielen es keine Amokläufe mehr geben würde.
*Gesunde Menschen begehen keine Gewalttaten*, egal wie viel sie spielen.  Ich kann es nur immer und immer wiederholen.


----------



## BaronSengir (19. Oktober 2009)

xxl-et schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Aktion total beschissen und die ZDF-Berichterstattung total daneben (Szenen zu stellen ist aber ganz normal). Natürlich ist das Umfeld, die Kontrolle der Eltern, die geistige Verfassung der Täter und die "vorrätigen" Waffen für einen Amoklauf verantwortlich zu machen. Und natürlich sind Spiele nur eine Beschäftigung, der diese Menschen zufällig nachgehen.
> 
> Denoch muss ich auch sagen, dass die PCGames für mich für den Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen einen absolut kontraproduktiven Job macht.
> Die blanke Hetze gegen jeden, der sich kritisch mit fragwürdigen PC-Spielen auseinandersetzt, ist total übertrieben.
> ...


 

Kommunistisch Innovationsfeindlich? 
Geldgeil Demokratisch?
Sind das nicht alles eher Dinge die getrennt voneinander betrachtet werden sollten statt sie immer wieder in den selben Topf zu schmeissen?
Ich sehe sonst nciht viel Unterschied zu allen anderen Diskussionen über die sich immer so herrlich aufgeregt wird.
Die Regierungsform hat mit dem Wirtschaftssystem nichts zu tun und umgekehrt. Sie beeinflussen sich wenn sie da sind gegenseitig, aber nur durch die Menschen in der Gesellschaft. Selbst eine Demokratie könnte innovationsfeindlich sein. Das zeigen die Herren und Damen der CDU doch immer wieder. Obwohl. Die ganzen Überwachungsgesetze vielleicht als innovativ betrachtet werden könnten. Wenn man ihre ganzen Beispiele in alter Literatur und in der Geschichte ausser acht lässt.


----------



## Zanza (19. Oktober 2009)

Leider werden Sie mit der Aktion nicht viel erreichen, ich bin der Meinung das an sowas einfach unsere Gesellschaft schuld und nicht " Killerspiele " . Und in dem Fall Winnenden gibt es viele andere Dinge die das ganze verhindert hätte können dazu gehören auch die Eltern des Amokläufers.
Das ganze einfach auf " Killerspiele " schuld zu schieben ist ein weiterer Beweis das man an sachen sich fest klammert  und stur weiter macht.

Ohne Waffen gäbe es auch keine Kriege


----------



## Cionara (19. Oktober 2009)

> Möchte ich lieber in einem kommunistischen, innovationsfeindlichen, Drittewelt-Computerspieleparadies leben oder in einer wirtschaftlich soliden parlamentarischen Demokratie mit dem ein oder anderen verboteten Menschenwürde verachteden Spiel?!?!


Es geht hier aber um das Prinzip, dass sich hier am Leid anderer bereichert wird und sogar noch andere (im diesen Fall Videospieler) geschadet wird.

Man sollte sich einen Satz merken:
*
It's all about the money*

Und das ist es worum es hier wieder geht. Die Politiker nutzen es für ihre Wahlen. Die Zeitungen und Fernsehsendungen schlachten das Thema bis zum geht nicht mehr aus um noch mehr Cents rauszukratzen.

Es geht immer nur ums Geld das sollte man sich merken, es gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen auf solch hohen Ebenen. 

Nochmal zu deinem Post. Die meisten Spiele wie das angesprochene Dreamkiller sind meist sowieso indiziert. Und man schau sich Amerika an. Es ist um ein vielfaches größer und es sind dort alle brutalen und um einiges bluterigen Spiele verfügbar als hier. Hört man dort dauernd von Amokläufen ? Nein. Sind dort Videospiele indiziert ? Nein.

Und warum "Videospiele only" ? Was ist denn mit den anderen Medien ? *Die befassen sich nur engstirnig mit Videospielen da dieses Thema ihr perfekter Sündenbock und Goldesel ist.
* 
mfg Cionara


----------



## T-MAXX (19. Oktober 2009)

Was für ein dämliches Video.
Das solche Leute, die gekaufte Spiele wegwerfen, ne mega Klatsche haben, dürfte wohl offensichtlich sein.
Irgendwie ist das schon nicht mehr lustig sondern eher traurig. Es sind nur computergeneriete Pixel, also wer das nicht mehr merkt, der sollte nen Arzt aufsuchen. Gerade solche Leute wissen nämlich nicht mehr, was reale und fiktive Welten sind.


----------



## longtom (19. Oktober 2009)

Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand in den Sinn gekommen das es an den Schulen liegen könnte das die Jungs Amok laufen ?
Wenn es jemand nur darauf anlegen würde soviele Menschen wie möglich zu töten , würde er sich sicher ein Einkaufszentrúm oder einen Bahnhof aussuchen und keine Schule .
Mobbing in Schulen ist alltäglich ,einzelne Schüler können sich nicht wehren und die Lehrer sehen weg oder sind hofnungslos überfordert .
In den Schulen liegt das Problem , aber das will man nicht sehen denn es ist jetzt schon nicht genug Geld da um ausreichend Lehrkräfte ganz zu schweigen von aufsichtspersonal zu bezahlen.


----------



## KBasti (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bitte die User hier im Forum, 
sich beim schreiben ihrer Beiträge, 
etwas mehr mühe zu geben. 
(Rechtschreibung, Grammatik usw. !)
Vieles lässt sich nur sehr "zäh" lesen.

Das verwenden des Wortes "Killerspiel/-e" lehne ich extrem ab, nennt die Dinge beim Namen... 

Grüße Basti


----------



## Dennisth (19. Oktober 2009)

So habe gerade mal den Bericht bei Gamestar gelesen. Tja was soll man sagen außer Zitat anfang "haha" Zitat ende.

Es war doch von anfang an klar, dass die Aktion floppt. Ich finde aber folgende Punkte interessant:
1. Der ach so arme "Führer" von denen hat seine Tochter verloren ja? Und? Will der jetzt einen Freibrief für alles? Mein Mitleid oder Verständniss hat er nicht, weil er die schuld nicht zuerst bei sich sucht sondern erst mal bei den Killerspielen (Medien = Geld = noch mehr Trauer heucheln = noch mehr Geld)
2. Das das ZDF da war überrascht mich nicht. Der Boss würde die Aktion doch NICHT ohne Medien machen, da es sonst keiner mitbekommen hätte. Außerdem wird bei ZDF bestimmt wieder rumgelogen und per Photoshop ein paar mehr Spiele eingesetzt.
3. Hat der sich vielleicht mal gedanken darüber gemacht, dass die Gesetze zum Schutz von Minderjährigen schon da sind? Wenn Mami und Papi ihrem kleinen 8-12 Jähren Spiele "OHNE Jugendfreigabe" kaufen sind die doch selber schuld. 

Ich schließe mich dem Mod vor 2 Seiten an und sage, dass Hardy Schober bald eine Partei mit dem Namen AAW gründen will -> Hintergedanke das 4. Reich -> "Sammellager von Killerspielespielern" -> Rest bitte logisch ergänzen

So jetzt bin ich mal auf Antworten gespannt.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Cionara (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich war grad auf der Aktionsseite und die haben sogar einen *Webshop*.
What the f*ck ? Die machen ja sogar direkt auf der Seite schon Kohle.
Das sagt doch zusammen mit dem Anstiften von kleinen Kindern Spiele in den Container zu werfen alles.
Müssen die die Kinder schon mit Trikots bestechen um angeblich das zu machen was ihnen hilft ? Die Grundidee ist doch schon total verwerflich.

Das is genau so wie jemandem  50€ zu geben damit er NPD wählt.


----------



## Sularko (19. Oktober 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ich bitte die User hier im Forum,
> sich beim schreiben ihrer Beiträge,
> etwas mehr mühe zu geben.
> (Rechtschreibung, Grammatik usw. !)
> ...




Ich bitte die User, mehr beim Thema zu bleiben und sich nicht immer selbst, durch rechthaberisches getuhe, in den Mittelpunkt jeder sachlichen Diskusion zu stellen.


----------



## Cionara (19. Oktober 2009)

Diese Ironie würde ich als perfekt bezeichnen


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

Sind noch Spiele im Container, die man bei ebay verticken könnte? 

Achso geht ja nicht, verdammt, man kann sich zwar erst ab 18 bei ebay anmelden, aber trotzdem darf man nichts jugendgefährendes verkaufen.


----------



## Hermii (19. Oktober 2009)

Diese ganze Aktion hat für mich leider auch einen nicht ganz so schönen Beigeschmack, da es mich an Bücherverbrennungen und ähnliches (und nein nicht nur im dritten Reich) erinnert. Das ist eine ziemlich überzogene Aktion. Ich kann die Leute die ihre Kinder in Winnenden und anderswo verloren haben verstehen und begreife, dass sie voller Schmerz sind und einen Sündenbock suchen. Doch halte ich solch eine Hetzaktion für bei Weitem nicht die beste Lösung. 
Dass man erst mal den erstbesten Faktor herauspickt, wenn etwas schlimmes passiert. Nur ist das im Bezug auf Videospiele / Shooter etc. nicht so einfach wie es sich viele machen. 
Ein Dialog und ein offenes Ohr ist bei ihnen wohl nicht zu erwarten. Ich denke hier wurde schon genug zu diesem Thema gesagt und wenn hier mit Schimpfworten in Richtung der Veranstalter geworfen wird, machen wir es auch nicht besser. Wir können nun mal nur hoffen, dass der Rest der Gesellschaft solche zweifelhaften Schnellschüsse als ebenso bedenklich ansieht. Auch wenn ich dabei meine Zweifel habe. 

Lasst uns nicht unsachgemäß diskutieren um nicht noch mehr Angriffsfläche zu bieten und beschreibt ihnen vielleicht einfach in deren Forum eure Bedenken...

Schönen Abend noch

Hermii

@PCGH (offtopic): Ja die oft zitierte "Blutbad" Schlagzeile macht euch nicht glaubwürdiger. Noch so ein Schnellschuss^^


----------



## Cionara (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es wirklich soweit kommen sollte, dass es verboten wird wähle ich nächstes mal nicht SPD sondern knallhart Piraten und kaufe/schaue bis dahin grundsätzlich nichts mehr das Geld mit dem Thema macht.


----------



## xxl-et (19. Oktober 2009)

BaronSengir schrieb:


> Kommunistisch Innovationsfeindlich?
> Geldgeil Demokratisch?
> Sind das nicht alles eher Dinge die getrennt voneinander betrachtet werden sollten statt sie immer wieder in den selben Topf zu schmeissen?...



Erstmal wollte ich mit meiner Aussage zur Wahlaktion der PCGames insofern Stellungs nehmen, als dass es doch ein Armutszeugniss für einen jeden Menschen wäre, seine Entscheidung für eine Partei an einem Punkt wie dem Killerspieleverbot zu aufzuhängen. Wir haben in Deutschland weiß Gott größere Probleme und wichtigere Entscheidungskriterien als dieses hier und genau das wollte ich in der provokativen Aussage vermitteln. (Ich weiß ja noch nicht einmal wofür die Linke in der Debatte steht, warscheinlich für Pazifismus  )



BaronSengir schrieb:


> Die Regierungsform hat mit dem Wirtschaftssystem nichts zu tun und umgekehrt.


Oh doch mein Freund! Nenn mir einen Kommi-Staat, eine Diktatur mit einem ähnlich hohen Lebensstandart, wie wir ihn haben. Aber hier geht die Diskussion sicherlich in die falsche Richtung.

Nun ist die CDU für weitere vier Jahre eine regierende Partei und es wird sicher wenig bringen, sie als Tod für die Jugendkultur zu defamieren, man muss sich vielmehr  damit arrangieren. Wichtig wäre der Dialog und das Sortieren zwischen Fakten und Märchen. Und eben hier könnte sich die PCGames als Vermittler zwischenschalten. 
Und auch dem ZDF kann es ja nicht ganz egal sein, dass trotz Bemühungen um das jüngere Publikum (Werbegeld gibts v.a. für die 14-49-Jährigen) im Augenblick alle nur angepisst von Ihnen sind. Wieso nicht ein Aufruf zur Mail oder Briefpost an die betroffenen Sendungen?! Die schauen doch sicher nicht hier ins Forum.


----------



## CommanderTL (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich diesen Scheiß echt nicht mehr höhren das Killerspiele zum töten verleiten. Wir haben das in der Schule in nem Projekt durchgenommen und viele Studien haben bewiesen das sie nicht zum töten verleiten und das vielleicht nur sozial abgekapselte oder Leute die gemoppt werden vielleicht zu sowas verleitet werden können. Und was heißt Hemmschwelle sinkt , das mit dem Blut in den Spielen wird doch von der USK so wie andere sachen auch geschnitten und zensiert. Aber diese Propaganda vom ZDF /ARD und das das auch noch gefaked ist/wird ist jamal sowas von erbärmlich. Klar kommt Leute ich mag Goethe nich lasst mal morgen in Berlin ne Bücherverbrennung machen gabs ja auch lange nicht mehr.... ey OHNE WORTE


----------



## Zockerfan (20. Oktober 2009)

Genau, alle Hakenkreuze aus allen deutschen Spielen verbannen (Spiele sind ja keine Kunst, wie z. B. Filme )und dann genauso handeln wie die Nazi´s. Wie wäre es, wenn man uns Spieler noch mit ´ner Armbinde kennzeichnet? 
Deutschland, ICH LIEBE DICH!!!
MfG Zockerfan


----------



## Mindfuck (20. Oktober 2009)

soviel zu unseren öffentlich rechtlichen medien.....


----------



## Dennisth (20. Oktober 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> soviel zu unseren öffentlich rechtlichen medien.....



Schon GEZahlt?


----------



## Nobbis (20. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Man sollte irgendwo auf der Erde, so möglichst weit weg (besser auf dem Mond) Idioten-Land gründen. Da kann man dann diese ganzen Labertaschen und einen Großteil der Politiker hinverfrachten. Dann haben wir endlich Ruhe vor dem Scheiß
> Da können sie dann verbrennen und verbieten was sie wollen und soviel sie wollen!



Du sagst es ....  

Es sind einfach zuviele Gemüter auf dem seichten Niveau des deutschen Michel, der glaubt, durch Schwarze Peter verschieben irgendwelche Fiktiven Probleme zu beheben. Warum schiebt er es nicht gleich auf die Schulpflicht, denn wenn Kinder zuhause unterrichtet würden, gäbe es kein Massenhaftes Aufkommen Minderjähriger auf engstem Raum.


----------



## espanol (20. Oktober 2009)

Korrupte Medien mit ihren zweifelhaften Schauspielern... wie ich diese desinformation HASSE!! Aber, dass uns die Medien nur abgefertigte SchOiße erzählen wissen wir ja dank des anonymen und informativen Internets! Die Kanzlerin hats ja schon selbst zugegeben, dass Wahlversprechen nur aus warmen Methan bestehen.
Gedanke eine Politikers:"Und wehe du zahlst nich dafür, dass wir dich für dumm verkaufen, dann sperren wir dich ein!"


----------



## Nuallan (20. Oktober 2009)

Hermii schrieb:


> Diese ganze Aktion hat für mich leider auch einen nicht ganz so schönen Beigeschmack, da es mich an Bücherverbrennungen und ähnliches (und nein nicht nur im dritten Reich) erinnert.



als ob die menschheit sich seitdem verändert hätte...


----------



## Species0001 (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja, die Aktion war ja ein voller Erfolg:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d-OjdXQkV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d-OjdXQkV4


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Oktober 2009)

hmm ist jetzt die Frage ob man mit einer Klage gegen die GEZ durchkommt, jetzt hat man Beweise, das ZDF wissentlich gefakte Beiträge sendet!

Wär mal nen Versuch wert. Rechtschutz sei dank


----------



## plusminus (20. Oktober 2009)

Sehr einfach für die verantwortlichen ( ELTERN , PÄDAGOGEN , POLITIKER ) die schuld auf sogenannte killerspiele zu schieben.
Das zeigt wieder deutlich wie verlogen und heuchlerisch diese Gesellschaft ist , denn hätten sich die Eltern um ihr Kind gekümmert und nicht wie eine Anschaffung behandelt die man , wenns gerade nicht passt in die Ecke stellt und den Ton ausmacht.Und hätte der Vater das Waffengesetz eingehalten,und die Lehrer ihre Arbeit richtig gemacht hätten , und wenn zu guter letzt die Bildungspolitik nicht so besch. wäre. Wäre nichts passiert.

Da haben Eltern , Pädagogen , und die Politik versagt oder ihre arbeit nicht gemacht , aber die schuld liegt natürlich ganz woanders.

Wenn diese Leute nicht so ignorant und dumm wären wüssten sie das diese Games Agressionen und Wut eher abbauen als verstärken die die Gesellschaft in den jugendlichen mit ihrer kalten und auf abstand haltenden Art auslöst.

Und wer hat  heut nicht wenigstens ein Game auf dem pc bei dem nicht geschlagen oder geschossen wird? Sind das alles Amokläufer? 

Die Dummheit und Unfähigkeit mancher Eltern , Politikern und sogenannten Pädagogen ist anscheinend grenzenlos.


----------



## DeviousRay (20. Oktober 2009)

Kann jemand bitte mal einen Link posten, bei dem kein gefälschter Abschiedsbrief von Tim K. zu finden ist. Bei Google gibt es 71.900 Seiten, bei denen über einen Abschiedsbrief und dessen Inhalt spekuliert wird, aber nichts hat mich bisher überzeugen können, dass der Brief auf "frankfurter-magazin.de" echt sei.

Abschiedsbrief von Tim K., dem Amokläufer aus Winnenden, aufgetaucht | Frankfurter Magazin

Auf vielen Websites findet man folgenden Satz: "_Die Wahrheit ist, diejenigen haben es schon von Geburt an in sich, es kommt jedoch nur raus, wenn das Gemachte hinzukommt._"

Diesen findet man in dem Abschiedsbrief vom Frankfurter Magazin nicht. Woher stammt dann dieser Satz?

Ich würde schon gern diesen Brief lesen, um zu sehen, ob auch ich ein Amokläufer bin. Immerhin habe ich in meiner Kindheit auch so einiges durchgemacht, wie viele andere wohl auch (siehe mein Post auf Seite 25).

DeviousRay


----------



## Cionara (20. Oktober 2009)

> mm ist jetzt die Frage ob man mit einer Klage gegen die GEZ durchkommt, jetzt hat man Beweise, das ZDF wissentlich gefakte Beiträge sendet!
> 
> Wär mal nen Versuch wert. Rechtschutz sei dank



Dann können die ja gleich die meisten Fernsehsender dicht machen.
Nee nee ich glaube sowas bringt da nichts ^^


----------



## Tamio (20. Oktober 2009)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> hmm ist jetzt die Frage ob man mit einer Klage gegen die GEZ durchkommt, jetzt hat man Beweise, das ZDF wissentlich gefakte Beiträge sendet!
> 
> Wär mal nen Versuch wert. Rechtschutz sei dank


Das ist gerade mal ein Indiz. ZDF sagt dann einfach das die Kinder gekommen sind um es rein zu schmeißen, also hat man sie gebeten es Kamara gerecht zu tun.


----------



## flinx1970 (20. Oktober 2009)

Was mich bei der ganzen Sache bewegt ist,
wieso ist der Junge in besitz von Waffen???
Wer hat ihm gezeigt wie man damit umgeht, sprich ziehlt, entsichert, richtig den Abzug zu tätigen ohne das die Waffe verzieht usw.
Desweiteren, wie konnte er unbemerkt üben, die Waffen verstecken und wieso wird nicht gegen die Waffenindustie ein verbot ausgesprochen, wegen Herstellung, Verbreitung und der Förderung diese Waffen auch ein zu setzen??
Ein Computerspiel hat nicht den Abzug betätigt, es war auch nicht ein Computerspiel welches die Opfer getötet hat, in dem es in deren Körper tödliche Verwundungen verursacht hat.

Es ist sehr traurig das dies passieren konnte und ich bin dafür das dies nie wieder passieren darf.
Und dies ließe sich verhindern wenn es keine Waffen mehr geben täte, der Besitz von ihnen strafrechtlich Verboten wäre und eine psycholoische Überwachung der Besitzer und Familienangehörigen und nahem Verwanten- Bekanntenkeis im Monatstackt geben würde.

Aber halt.....
Dies könne wir nicht machen.....
Wir können unbescholdene Bürger nicht überwachen, schließlich sind dies keine potenzielle Mörder oder Kinderschänder wie die Gamer.

Entschuldigt bitte meine Entgleisung,
es ist halt einfacher Kleinstgruppen zu verdammen die am Ende sich nicht wehren können.

Wieso muss man in diesem Land überhaupt Waffen besitzen??

Dies sollte die Zentrale Frage sein.


----------



## plusminus (20. Oktober 2009)

Wieso man in Deutschland Waffen besitzten muss kann ich dir schon sagen.

Weil es die Waffen lobby und die Politik so will , deswegen!


----------



## CHICOLORES (20. Oktober 2009)

aufpassen, jez wo die Aktion ein Reinfall war werden sie bald jeden Bürger Deutschlands auffordern den PC, die Play Station, und generell alle Spielekonsolen wegzuwerfen, damit sind dann die "Amokläufer - Ausbildungsgeräte" vernichtet ^^

was hätten die egtl mit den Killerspielen gemacht?

Nach Afghanistan geschickt frei nach dem Motto "Die müssen weiter trainieren!" ???

Ich bin dafür, dass eine gegenmaßnahme organisiert wird bei der die gesamten CD's der ganzen "Ferrero Küsschen Superstarts" (Michael mittermayer sei dank) gesammelt und vernichtet werden .... die machen auch aggressiv und könnten für Amokläufe verantwortlich sein!


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2009)

mir fällt da grade ein, dass DIE ELTERN dem guten jungen (17 war er^^) far cry 2 zu weihnachten geschenkt haben. wieso nervt man nicht die eltern sondern alle mit dem jämmerlichen gejaule?


----------



## CHICOLORES (20. Oktober 2009)

darf ich mal anmerken, dass ein signiertes Nationalmannschaftstrikot als Preis schon relativ down ist?

Ich mein .... schauts euch mal die Gurkentruppe an?

Das ist nix mehr wert ^^

oder es ist noch n Restposten von der WM 

Außerdem hab ich mal n Bericht gelesen wo es hieß, dass schweini, poldi und Co in ihrer Freizeit auch mal was anderes als "FIFA" zocken ^^


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde das Ganze ziemlich sinnlos... Spiele in nen Container werfen... Was soll das nochmal bringen? Ach genau, die ganzen potentiellen Amoklaüfer werfen bestimmt als Erste ihre Spiele rein und werden dann sofort zu lieben, gesetztestreuen Bürgern... 
Das is doch alles Schwachsinn.

Vor einigen Wochen gabs das Gleiche, nur das da Sportschützen die Bösen waren und ihre Waffen abgeben sollten. Haben auch viele gemacht. Nur waren das alles alte Krücken, mit denen eh keiner mehr schiest... haben sich viele die Entsorgungskosten gespart...  
Mal ganz im Ernst, wer wirft schon sein perfekt eingeschossenes mehrere tausend Euro teueres Luft oder KK- Gewehr einfach so weg?? Das wäre ja wie wenn es morgen hiese: "Leute werft eure Autos weg, damit kann man Menschen überfahren...!"

Ich sage hier nichts gegen die Opfer. Auch ich finde einen Amoklauf mit das Schlimmste, den die die sich in letzter Zeit ereignet haben, haben einen sehr großen Schaden angerichtet. Vorallem bei den Opfern, aber auch bei Sportschützen (8mio. in D!!) und Gamern (kp wieviele...), denn wir stehen jetzt als Sündenböcke der Gesellschaft da... 

Und mit solchen Aktionen finde ich, macht sich ein solches Bündniss doch nur lächerlich. Das is doch ein Witz. Die sollten sich lieber um die wahren Ursachen kümmern, aber der Mensch is nunmal faul und deshalb hackt er halt auf der einfachsten Antwort, falsch oder nicht, herum...


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Es wäre schon wichtig wenn alle hingehen, die in der Nähe wohnen. Eine Gegendemo ist das beste was Spieler machen können. Wer wohnt in der Nähe von euch und wer hätte Lust.




Hätte ichs früher gelesen, wäre ich dabei gewesen.
Wusste gar nicht, dass sowas stattfindet 

Aber bei den bescheuerten Politiker in unserem Bundesland ala Joachim Pfeifer wundert mich nichts mehr!
Dieser totall inkompetente Mensch zieht schon seit Jahren durchs Land und hält Vorträge an Schulen gegen Killerspiele...
Der hat einfach 0 Ahnung 


mfg


Bärenmarke


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Akkuschrauber

Wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere wurde die Waffen nicht verschrottet sonder wieder verkauft um die Gemeindekasse aufzubesser. Allerdings weiss ich den Ort nicht mehr .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr es schon gelesen hab aber ich finde das recht gut geschrieben und ja einfach mal lesen.
Kolumne: Gedanken eines PC-Spielers - 20.10.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## jon (21. Oktober 2009)

Das is dabei raus gekommen, nen leerer Container :
YouTube - Killerspiele entsorgen Containerinhalt


----------



## CentaX (21. Oktober 2009)

Jaa, solche Videos haben wir hier jetzt schon öfter gesehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

Omg wie die Kinder für den Kameramann die Spiele mehrmals reinschmeißen mussten, ich rofl mich weg ^^ 


Vorallem, wie kommen solch kleine 11 Jährige (und vorallem ein Mädchen!) an Solche Spiele? Bei dem Gameboy Spiel lag ich unterm Tisch vor lachen  


Ich frage mich immerwieder wieso gerade Jugendliche Amoklaufen, und dann auch noch in Schulen? Könnte man da nicht vllt. auf die Idee kommen das Mobbing das Problem ist? Die Schulzeit sind für viele Menschen die schlimmste Zeit im Leben, gerade wenn sie "anders" sind als ihre Mitmenschen. Weder die Lehrer merken es, noch unternehmen die Eltern etwas. Ihr glaubt garnicht wieviele Kinder deswegen die Schule schwänzen, sie haben einfach Angst! 

Und wenn dann auch noch der Vater Waffen + Munition bei sich bunkert, und der betroffene nicht ganz phychisch okay ist (was man auch durch Mobbing werden kann!) dann isses kein Wunder das so etwas passiert  

Das er Computerspiele spielt wie viele andere Jugendliche auch die ein PC zuhause haben, ist so wichtig wie welches Toilettenpapier er bevorzugt!  


Ich habe großes Mitleid an alle betroffenen (die die ihre Kinder verloren haben durch den Amokläufer), das sei gesagt, aber ich verstehe nicht wie man so reagieren kann. Ich hätte mich für mehr Aufklärung eingesetzt, das Eltern mehr mit ihren Kindern kommunizieren müssen, gerade in der Pubertät! Genauso wie jeder Lehrer geschult werden sollte, richtig mit Menschen umzugehen die gemobt werden! Sowas passiert an jeder Schule. Das sollte Pflicht sein! Die Pubertät ist die Zeit in der aus einem Kind ein Erwachsener wird, die Lehrer und das Umfeld (Eltern, Freunde etc) bestimmen wie sich das Leben eines jungen Menschen entwickelt! 


Ein Computerspiel könnte mich niemals dazu Treiben Selbstmord zu begehen, das können die Eltern und Politiker ja mal gerne testen. Das maximale was passieren könnte, das eine Maus durch die Gegend fliegt. Und das ist schon der Extremfall! Um Abschied vom Leben zu nehmen gehört schon ein bisschen mehr! 


Und wenn ich schon lese was die für Sche*ße mit "wir wollen provozieren" am Telefon antworten (Siehe Anfang vom Thread, Telefongespräch von TwoFace) dann brauchen sie sich nicht wundern das wir Spieler angepisst reagieren. Erwarten die das wir uns freuen das wir provoziert werden? Ich würde das sogar schon Mobbing nennen was die Politiker, Medien und manch Ältere Leute mit uns hier treiben! 


Aber mit uns kann mans ja machen, die meisten Gamer können ja nicht wählen gehen können (da unter 18), und ältere Gamer nehmen die Sache nicht so Ernst, wir sind halt ein leicht angreifbares Ziel, weil wir uns kaum wehren können. Unverschämtheit in diesem Land, wie ich finde!  


Mehr sage ich zu diesem Thema nichtmehr, irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss.


----------



## KBasti (21. Oktober 2009)

Gutes Kommentar, mein Kompliment an den Autor. 
(zumindest der der größte Teil ist sehr gut... aber denkt nicht nur an Mobbing, gab es nicht schon Leute, die noch nie aufgefallen sind und ruhig waren aber trotzdem Amok gelaufen sind?...)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

Ausnahmen gibt es immer, jedoch werden auch diese Ausnahmen alle mit uns in einen Boot gesteckt. Genauso wie ja Computerspiele schuld an dem Bahnhofsüberfall sind, genau. 2 Ausländische Ghettojugendliche die keine Bildung haben schlagen einen Opa zusammen. Ich wette die hätten nichtmal Geld für ein PC + Computerspiele.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (21. Oktober 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> @ Akkuschrauber
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere wurde die Waffen nicht verschrottet sonder wieder verkauft um die Gemeindekasse aufzubesser. Allerdings weiss ich den Ort nicht mehr .



Das stimmt jetzt nicht ganz, das war nur in einer Gemeinde, was damit woanders passiert is, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (21. Oktober 2009)

*Diese Aktion ist in allen Belangen einfach nur lächerlich!* 

Ich meine, allein schon der Name der Aktion an sich: "Familen gegen Killerspiele",  klingt schon diskriminierend. Da wird groß angekündigt, dass Kinder und Jugendliche am 17.10 in Stuttgart ihre Spiele entsorgen können. 

Gut was gibt es dazu zu sagen: Welcher Jugendliche, der Computerspiele spielt, würde sich ernsthaft darauf einlassen, seine Spiele wegzuwerfen, nur weil es ein paar Leute wollen?
Kein einziger! Da müsste man ja total verblödet sein, dass man erst Counter Strike zock und dann auf einmal zur Erkenntnis kommt: "Oh mein Gott, Ich spiele ein Killerspiel". Das ist lächerlich. Wenn man weis, dass man so gut wie die ganze Spielergemeinde als Gegner hat, weil man sie diskriminiert, diskreditiert, gegen sie hätzt und versucht sie zum "Nichtspielen" umzuerziehen und Ihnen Verbote und Gesetze aufzwängt, darf man doch nicht erwarten, dass diese Leute hingehen und ihre Spiele wegwerfen. 

Das nächste ist dann natürlich die "Erfolgsmeldung", fast ein Dutzend Spiele wurden an nur einem Tag entsorgt! Obwohl es nicht mal wirklich 3 Spiele waren, von denen doch mindestens zwei von Jugendlichen für die Kamera in den Container geworfen wurden. Wenn man sich einmal vorstellt: Ein Container, 4-5 Meter lang, 3 Meter breit, 2 Meter hoch, ein paar hundert Euro Mietkosten. Was sagt einem das? Richtig! Das AAW hat anscheinend mit einem riesigen Andrang gerechnet! Wenn man sich das Ergebnis betrachtet, 1 Spiel in einem riesen großen Container, muss man ganz klar sagen, die Aktion war ein voller Erfolg! Für den Besitzer des Containers! Wenn man dann liest, was auf der Seite des AAW steht, muss man schon fast davon ausgehen, dass diese Leute unter einem massiven Realitätsverlust leiden. 

Das Ziel dieser Aktion war angeblich, Bundesweit aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Und da dies geklappt hat, will man die Aktion in weiteren Städten wiederholen, wegen dem "großen Erfolg". 
Da es bei der ersten Aktion von  Hohn und Spott nur so gehagelt hat, kann man das bei den nächsten Aktionen ebenfalls erwarten! 

Mein Fazit der ganzen Sache: Mit dieser Aktion hat sich das AAW selbst der Lächerlichkeit preis gegeben und eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass Ihnen Ihre Trauer den Verstand vernebelt! Wenn man Angehörige verloren hat, ist es normal, dass man um sie trauert. Man sucht einen Weg mit der Trauer umzugehen. Beim AAW ist es der Weg der Sündenböcke, weil er der einfachste Weg ist. Man sucht sich etwas, von dem man glaubt, dass es Schuld am Tod der Angehörigen sein könnte. In diesem Fall "Killerspiele". Dass es keinen Beweis dafür gibt, dass diese Spiele eine Schuld am Amoklauf tragen, spielt keine Rolle, wenn die Trauer den Verstand blockiert. Das AAW ist der Meinung, dass alles verboten gehört, was eine Ursache sein könnte. 

Der Vergleich mit der Bücherverbrennung war gar nicht so verkehrt. Schließlich hat man den Juden die Schuld daran gegeben, dass die Wirtschaft ende der 20er Jahre den Bach hinunter ging. Schuld waren sie daran natürlich nicht, aber dennoch hat man gegen sie gehätzt. Und genau das gleiche veranstaltet das AAW mit den "Killerspielen". 

Ich kann dem AAW nur folgendes nahe legen: Zieht euch zurück, behaltet eure Schuldzuweisungen für euch und hört auf mit diesen bescheuerten, sinnlosen Aktionen. Damit macht Ihr euch nur lächerlich, denn die Leute denken schon: "Ohman die sind auch nicht mehr ganz klar im Kopf vor lauter Hass und Trauer". Es bringt euch nichts, wenn Ihr fordert, Spiele verbieten zu lassen. Das bringt euch eure Angehörigen auch nicht zurück. Außerdem habt Ihr doch den Sinn für die Realität verloren. Denkt lieber mal darüber nach, was Ihr fordert und ob das Sinn macht! Mit eurer Aufhätzerei erreicht Ihr jedenfalls gar nichts!

Wie gesagt, lächerliche Aktion. Sie zeugt von der Ahnungslosigkeit dieser Menschen.


----------



## Lexx (21. Oktober 2009)

ich find ja das "logo" mit den zwei pistolen so cool..
(irgenwie tarentino-mäßig.. irgendwie voll billig.. weil word)

lässt ausserdem rückschlüsse auf den ersteller zu..
was ihn "gefällt" (anspricht),  welcher symbolsprache er sich bedient..
sehr bedenklich.. latent faschistoid.. und gewalttätig..
in eigener (sprich subjektiv "guter") sache.. mission.. 

da steckt sicherlich was anderes.. tiefgründiges dahinter..
(kindlicher trotz.. zorn.. gekränkter kleinbürger-narzismus..)


----------



## rebel4life (21. Oktober 2009)

Mal Lernspiele reinschmeißen wenn die bei uns in der Stadt sind. Zumindestens mal die Cover ausdrucken, ich kauf mir da nichts für sowas, ich fänds dann lustig, wenn se die Spiele stolz wie Sachsenpaule in die Kamera halten.


----------

